# Schon wieder Rahmenbruch 29-er; Rücktritt Kaufvertrag?



## raedariusvector (15. Juli 2015)

Abend!

Edit 24.08.2015:
Habe nun 3795€ zurückbekommen.
Das ist der volle Kaufpreis.
Wenn Ihr ähnliche Probleme habt, dann wendet Euch
direkt an die Filialleitung!
Ein Lob an die Filialleitung, die diesen Fall
sehr gut gelößt hat.




Ich habe hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alu-rahmen-gerissen-29-er-fuer-3790.752465/

schon mal über meinen 1-ten Rahmenbruch berichtet.

Jetzt ist das Teil schon wieder gebrochen.

Da Idworx keine Angaben zum Systemgewicht macht, mir wurden bisher keine gemacht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich einfach mit meinen 116 kg plus ca. 10 kg Gepäck zu schwer bin.
Das Bike wiegt 12kg Systemgewicht ist dann 12+116+10=138kg sagen wir 140.

Wie sieht das aber nun rechtlich aus?

LuckyBike hat noch eine Chance den Rahmen noch mal zu wechseln, quasi den aktuellen Bruch.

Beim 3. Bruch geht das Fahrrad zurück oder?

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber für knapp 3800€ kann ich doch erwarten, dass der Rahmen seine 20 Jahre hält und nicht alle paar Wochen bricht?

Alter Bruch:





Neuer Bruch:


----------



## Basti138 (15. Juli 2015)

Scheinbar ist das mit der Dremomentstütze und der Bremse zu viel...
Die müsste sich weiter vorne abstützen, dann wäre besser.
Nimm nen Stahlrahmen!

Theoretisch nah dem 3. Mal, ja.
Praktisch kannst du jetzt um Wandlung bitten - wenn sie klug sind machen sie das, weil es vorherzusehen ist, dass der 3. auch bricht.

Was hat der Kaufpreis mit der Haltbarkeit des Rehmens zu tun?
Eher andersrum ist es, die teueren brechen, die billigen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (15. Juli 2015)

Einmal musst du da nach durch, also noch nicht abspecken


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Juli 2015)

Nicolay oder Liteville


----------



## Raumfahrer (15. Juli 2015)

Das Problem ist, daß der Hersteller dort mA ne kleine Fehlkonstruktion abgeliefert hat. 
Eine dreimalige Reparatur braucht man sich nicht anzutun. Das ist mE eine moderne Legende.

>>> http://www.bpb.de/wissen/dw4sm6
Sorgfältig lesen.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> [...]
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber für knapp 3800€ kann ich doch erwarten, dass der Rahmen seine 20 Jahre hält und nicht alle paar Wochen bricht?
> [...]


Einen popeligen 08/15-Alurahmen, der an der Stelle nicht mal ne Verstärkungsstrebe hat, würde ich eher auf 99€ schätzen...
Offenbar sollte man den Rahmen lieber mit Kettenschaltung und V-Brakes aufbauen.


----------



## raedariusvector (16. Juli 2015)

Danke!

Ich werde LuckyBike sagen, dass ich nach dem 3. Bruch sofort einen Anwalt einschalten werde.

Der 2. Bruch ist gestern oder vorgrestern auf dem Weg in Fittnesstudio passiert, also keine wirkliche Belastung.

Mal sehen, was die sagen.


----------



## skask (16. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich werde LuckyBike sagen, dass ich nach dem 3. Bruch sofort einen Anwalt einschalten werde.


Kannst ja erst mal so dein Geld zurückverlangen. Wenn Sie sich dann querstellen kann man immer noch den Anwalt ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## Nugman (16. Juli 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Kannst ja erst mal so dein Geld zurückverlangen. Wenn Sie sich dann querstellen kann man immer noch den Anwalt ins Spiel bringen.


Das ist stark zu empfehlen! Wenn man Firmen mit dem Anwalt droht, beginnen diese, sich rechtlich nach allen Richtungen abzusichern. Die Firma wird dann ihren Anwalt damit beauftragen, die Korrespondenz zu führen. Dies macht dann oft eine kulante Regelung unmöglich. Wenn Anwälte im Spiel sind ändern sich die Spielregeln. Dann ist man oft nicht mehr auf Ausgleich bedacht, sondern die Sache eskaliert.

Ich würde empfehlen mal mit der Firma zu telefonieren. Sag denen, dass Du das Rad gerne wandeln möchtest und bitte freundlich um ein entsprechendes Angebot. Wenn sie darauf eingehen, halte die Vereinbarung schriftlich fest. Sollte später was schief gehen, kannst Du Dich immer darauf beziehen.


----------



## garbel (16. Juli 2015)

Das ist ja alles sehr sehr ärgerlich. Ich dachte immer, Idworx ist ne Bank...dann wohl doch nicht.


----------



## raedariusvector (17. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Tipps,bezüglich Anwalt!

Idworx hat mir gesagt, dass das ein sehr guter Rahmen ist.

Was der Rahmen nicht aushält sein, wenn man auf dem Hinterrad herumhüpft. Das kann ich noch nicht mal im Traum.
Und wenn man steile Berge hochfährt. Das tue ich aber, manchmal auch im stehen.

LuckyBike hat gesagt, dass sie es noch einmal reparieren wollen.
Über Wandlung wurde auch gesprochen. Ich müßte mir dann ein Bike anfertigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Rahmen für Getriebenabe ausgelegt ist, dann steht Robustheit statt Leichtbau im Vordergrund. Wenn es trotzdem ein Leichtbaurahmen ist, gehört erst recht eine Verstärkungsstrebe an die Stelle. So oder so: Es ist Murks. Wenn der Markeninhaber beim Produzenten viel für den Rahmen geblecht hat, dann hat der sich eben über's Ohr hauen lassen und ist inkompetent.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juli 2015)

baut idworx die rahmen selbst oder kaufen die auch nur billig ein?

im ersteren falle wäre eine schnelle lösung ja kein problem.


----------



## null-2wo (17. Juli 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das mit der Dremomentstütze und der Bremse zu viel...
> Die müsste sich weiter vorne abstützen, dann wäre besser.
> Nimm nen Stahlrahmen!
> 
> ...



kann ich so unterschreiben. kauf stahl. ist auch nicht soo viel schwerer...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Juli 2015)

Men Jung....was machst du mit de Fahrräder als.....


----------



## Duc851 (17. Juli 2015)

Klarer fall für DAS EINZIG WAHRE HARDTAIL: Banshee Morphine 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/580804-banshee-morphine-black-raritat


----------



## garbel (17. Juli 2015)

Leute, das ist keine Frage des Materials, sondern der Konstruktion. Die Strebe ist eine Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leertaste (17. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Idworx hat mir gesagt, dass das ein sehr guter Rahmen ist....
> 
> Was der Rahmen nicht aushält sein, wenn man auf dem Hinterrad herumhüpft. ...
> Und wenn man steile Berge hochfährt....


Darf ich das als Signierung verwenden ?
Egal - ich machs einfach !!!

Merkste selber , oder ?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

Und unten durch sind sie........



raedariusvector schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 12kg Systemgewicht ist dann 12+116+10=138kg sagen wir 140.



12kg das Bike, in Größe was, 49cm? inklusive Rohloff + 126kg - 500g mehr in den Rahmen packen täten da mal helfen und dann geht das Gewicht immernoch ein bisschen klar.

Aber was mich stört ist, wir bekommen hier nie komplette Bilder oder aussagekräfige, das wäre wünschenswert um sich mal nen Gesamteindruck vom Hobel zu machen.

Ich les da oben auch was von "Lucky Bike" + "Reparieren" - das soll repariert werden? Kein Austauschrahmen.
Wenn das repariert werden soll ist ja mal Prost+Mahlzeit.

Bei deinem Gewicht, ob Muskeln oder nicht,
täte Stahl als Stoff deiner Träume wirklich not.

Hoffe es hat Dir keiner aufgrund einer individuellen Beratung zu dem Rad geraten.
Das wäre schon von vornherein nicht so praktisch. Wenn man nen 130kilo Mann vor sich hat, dem gibt man als MTB nicht grad so ein spilleriges Ding, ob nun Oddworx oder nüscht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Juli 2015)

Dieses Idworx gibt es so serienmässig. "Custum Made" wird nicht angeboten. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Homepage bei Idworx sollte eigentlich genügen. 
Und die Rahmen werden auch nicht irgendwie "billig eingekauft", sondern nach den Vorgaben von Idworx gefertigt. 

Aus Mode oder Optik Gründen wird die HR-Scheibenbremse doch auch bei anderen Bikes  auf die Kettenstrebe verlegt. Ob das dort auch immer so zuverlässig hält.....? 



 
Gebrochenes Ausfallende für Rohloff-Speedhub. Der *Stahl*-Rahmen ist aus deutscher Fertigung.


----------



## RetroRider (17. Juli 2015)

Von der Riss-Richtung her ist nicht die Disc sondern die Rohloff der Übeltäter. Leider kann man die Abstützung auf den Bildern vom TE nicht sehen. (Oder ich bin zu doof.)


----------



## raedariusvector (18. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Und unten durch sind sie........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch es war eine individuelle Beratung vom Idworx-Experten bei LuckyBike.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich mit DIESEM Bike keine Probleme mehr haben werde, wie krumme Feldgen, Speichen nachziehen müssen.

Aber hey, die Felgen sind nicht krumm und Speichen muss ich auch nicht nachziehen.
Das der Rahmen nicht bricht, davon hat der Verkäufer nix gesagt und ich habe ja auch nicht danach gefragt.

Wenn es in den nächsten Wochen hart auf hart kommt, dann hat der Verkäufer natürlich nie etwas über die Robustheit des Rades gesagt. Die wollen doch nur verkaufen.


----------



## garbel (18. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mal versuchen, direkt von Idworx mal einen "Verantwortlichen" an die Leitung zu bekommen (Vertragspartner = Händler hin oder her...), auch ruhig penetrant sein.


----------



## raedariusvector (18. Juli 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich würde mal versuchen, direkt von Idworx mal einen "Verantwortlichen" an die Leitung zu bekommen (Vertragspartner = Händler hin oder her...), auch ruhig penetrant sein.



Werde ich am Montag machen.

Bisher habe ich nur mit den Technikern geredet. 

Die sagten, dass sie schon wenige solcher Fälle hatten.

Ich würde schätzen, dass das alles große Fahrer mit über 100kg waren.

Das soll am Schweißen liegen, wegen Temperaturschwankungen u.ä., dadurch kann genau an dieser Stelle
Materialschwachheit eintreten.


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Doch es war eine individuelle Beratung vom Idworx-Experten bei LuckyBike.
> Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich mit DIESEM Bike keine Probleme mehr haben werde, wie krumme Feldgen, Speichen nachziehen müssen.
> 
> Aber hey, die Felgen sind nicht krumm und Speichen muss ich auch nicht nachziehen.
> ...



Die Verwendung des Wortes "Experte", egal für was, in Zusammenhang mit LuckyBike ist schon lachhaft genug...

Wende dich direkt an den Hersteller Idworx, als Endverbraucher hat man oftmals mehr Macht als die Händler, egal wie groß sie auch sein mögen.
Eine Firma wie Idworx sollte zudem doch sehr um seine Reputation bemüht sein, die kann aber auch ganz schnell mal verloren gehen.


----------



## raedariusvector (18. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Und unten durch sind sie........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok hier noch Bilder:


----------



## Basti138 (18. Juli 2015)

Das ist ganz eindeutig nur der Lack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (18. Juli 2015)

Sieht übel aus, Herstellungsfehler beim Schweißen sag ich. 
Keine Ahnung ob anhand des Gewichts ausgerechnet da der Rahmen brechen muss, in der Nähe der Bremsaufnahme.

Einschicken und Fall sachlich schilder, klar machen, dass kein Bock mehr drauf und entsprechende Kompensation verlangen. Sprich Geld zurück.
Hab ich nie gemacht, keine Ahnung ob sowas überhaupt geht.


----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

Habe heute mit Idworx gesprochen und denen gesagt, dass ich wirklich ein Brocken bin.

Als ich der Frau gesagt habe, dass ich Bodybuilding mache und 120kg wiege, sagte sie, dass ich dann ja viel Kraft habe.

Ich habe dann gesagt, ja klar. Und sie hat gesagt, dann bringen Sie das Rad ja an seine Belastungsgrenze.

Diese Frau von Idworx will heute ,oder hat schon, noch einmal mit dem Idworx-Experten bei LuckyBike reden.

*Was mich schon wieder aufregt ist, dass Idworx noch nicht einmal weiß, dass sie das Rad bei LuckyBike abholen sollen.*
Idworx weiß nur, dass der Rahmen schon wieder gebrochen ist mehr nicht.
Hier wurde schon wieder nix an Idworx weitergeleitet. Und ich habe das Bike am Donnerstag Morgen zu LuckyBike hingebracht.
Da hätte man doch anrufen können und alles in die Weg leiten können.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

Schon mich der nix damit zu tun hat nervt die Scheisä langsam.
LuckyBike und Idworx - näääääääää


----------



## freigeist (20. Juli 2015)

herje.. bei 3800€ würde bei mir permanent ein auge zucken zw. die halsschlagader dauerpulsieren..im sichtbaren bereich ..

wenn du das ganze gewandelt bekommst und den betrag auf deinem konto hast, dann fragste hier im forum lieber nochmals nach einer alternative nach. 
gibt ja genug ü110kg biker, die hier ihre erfahrungen gemacht und einige tipps zur hand haben.


----------



## Thiel (20. Juli 2015)

Das ist einfach unterdimensioniert... wer Bikes für große Leute anbietet, muss auch mit mehr als dem Durchschnittsgewicht rechnen. 

Ich würde übrigens nicht großartig anfangen mit dem Hersteller oder Vertrieb zu reden... der Verkäufer ist dein Ansprechpartner. Das könnte bei diesem zu einem noch schlechteren Verhältnis führen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> (...)
> 12kg das Bike, in Größe was, 49cm? inklusive Rohloff + 126kg - 500g mehr in den Rahmen packen täten da mal helfen und dann geht das Gewicht immernoch ein bisschen klar. (...)
> 
> Hoffe es hat Dir keiner aufgrund einer individuellen Beratung zu dem Rad geraten.
> Das wäre schon von vornherein nicht so praktisch. Wenn man nen 130kilo Mann vor sich hat, dem gibt man als MTB nicht grad so ein spilleriges Ding, ob nun Oddworx oder nüscht.


----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> herje.. bei 3800€ würde bei mir permanent ein auge zucken zw. die halsschlagader dauerpulsieren..im sichtbaren bereich ..
> 
> wenn du das ganze gewandelt bekommst und den betrag auf deinem konto hast, dann fragste hier im forum lieber nochmals nach einer alternative nach.
> gibt ja genug ü110kg biker, die hier ihre erfahrungen gemacht und einige tipps zur hand haben.



Und auf LuckyBike habe ich echt einen Hass,* bis auf die verkäuferin, die mir gesagt hat, dass sie mir kein Bike verkauft, weil das Geschäft und ich damit nie froh werden, weil ich wegen meines Gewichtes immer Probleme mit dem Bike haben werde.*

*Diese Frau hatte die Situation schon richtig eingeschätzt.
*
Momentan habe ich nur Ärger hoch 10!

Ich glaube kaum noch, dass es für mich ein Bike gibt, wo ich ohne Sorgen z.B. Downhill fahren könnte, so richtig mit Sprüngen und so.

Das Bike hier, ist ja einfach nur durch meine Antriebskraft auseinandergefallen.


----------



## garbel (20. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum noch, dass es für mich ein Bike gibt, wo ich ohne Sorgen z.B. Downhill fahren könnte, so richtig mit Sprüngen und so.



Keins von der Stange. Nicolai würde dir schon was Feines auf den Leib schneidern


----------



## Schnipp (20. Juli 2015)

Wenn es auch Stahl sein darf, dann vielleicht mal bei Patria schauen.
http://www.patria.net/fahrraeder/mtb-trail/

Die haben auch viel Erfahrung mit Reiserädern, Rohloff. Leider ist beim MTB-Rahmen keine Rahmenbelastbarkeit angegeben, bei anderen Diamantrahmen habe ich auf die schnelle nichts unter 140kg gefunden.
Farben kann man auch wählen. Die Rahmen bekommt man über Patria-Händler wohl auch einzeln.

Edit: Gibt es als Option auch mit mehr Oberrohrlänge oder freie Maßanfertigung, *"So ist es auch möglich, durch die Wahl spezieller Rohre den Rahmen in seiner Belastbarkeit anzupassen."*.


> *freie Maßanfertigung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Juli 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Keins von der Stange. Nicolai würde dir schon was Feines auf den Leib schneidern



Oh ja ein Argon Fat for Bodyforming  mit Pinion.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum noch, dass es für mich ein Bike gibt, wo ich ohne Sorgen z.B. Downhill fahren könnte, so richtig mit Sprüngen und so.



Das ist Unsinn, sogar Stahlbikes von der Stange gehen da die nicht superteuer sein müssen.
Auch Aluklumpen für den Hardtail-Freeride-Bereich können das ab. Nur eben kein "Leichtbau"-CC Hardtail aus Scandium-ähnlichem Material oder sowas.
Alternativen gibts genug.


----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

Morgen soll ich Idworx mitteilen, welche Anforderungen ich beim Kauf an das Rad gestellt habe und in der Zukunft stelle.
Und ich soll meine Körpermaße durchgeben.

Es sollen dann Berechnungen angestellt werden.

Ich glaube die fallen um, wenn ich denen sage, dass ich an der Beinpresse schon 540kg gedrückt habe.

Anscheinend kann der Rahmen meine Trittkräfte nicht ab.

Ich sage Bescheid, was die gesagt haben.


----------



## freigeist (20. Juli 2015)

Nicolai würde sicherlich was geiles brutzeln


----------



## lennis (20. Juli 2015)

ich würde da mal bei www.cheetah.de  vorbei schauen. Die Räder sind auch für schwere Brocken geeignet und mit sauberer Einbaulösung für Rohloff und Pinion zu fairen Konditionen


----------



## zuz (21. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Morgen soll ich Idworx mitteilen, welche Anforderungen ich beim Kauf an das Rad gestellt habe und in der Zukunft stelle.
> Und ich soll meine Körpermaße durchgeben.
> 
> Es sollen dann Berechnungen angestellt werden.
> ...


obwohl es nervig ist, aber ich für meinen teil wär da auch ein klein wenig stolz drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (21. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Morgen soll ich Idworx mitteilen, welche Anforderungen ich beim Kauf an das Rad gestellt habe und in der Zukunft stelle.
> Und ich soll meine Körpermaße durchgeben.
> 
> Es sollen dann Berechnungen angestellt werden.
> ...




Moin,
guck dir mal das Transalp Summitrider an. Das ist ein Enduro Hardtail, also entsprechend stabil. Das sollte bei deinem Gewicht auch gut halten..

Frag die Jungs einfach mal, die sind sehr nett..
Grüße


----------



## --- (21. Juli 2015)

> *Schon wieder Rahmenbruch 29-er*



29er taugen einfach nichts.


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Morgen soll ich Idworx mitteilen, welche Anforderungen ich beim Kauf an das Rad
> 
> Ich glaube die fallen um, wenn ich denen sage, dass ich an der Beinpresse schon 540kg gedrückt habe.
> 
> Ich sage Bescheid, was die gesagt haben.



ich kann gar nicht einschätzen ob ein rahmen das abkann. wenn ich mir aber z.b. mal bahnsprinter anschaue (und die haben ordentlich wumms im oberschenkel) glaube ich schon dass auch leichte rahmen das abkönnen wenn sie entsprechen gebaut sind.
bin sehr gespannt auf die info von idworx.
bin ja auch ein schwergewicht und enduro-HT wie die o.g. halten schon bissl was aus


----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> obwohl es nervig ist, aber ich für meinen teil wär da auch ein klein wenig stolz drauf



Die Anwälte von LuckyBike "killen" mich anscheinend deswegen.

"Hr. X Sie hätten doch schon vor dem Kauf wissen müssen, dass Sie zu schwer für das Fahrrad sind."
Gut ich kann nicht so geschwollen reden wie die.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. Juli 2015)

Wohl eher der professionelle unlucky LuckyBike-Berater.


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Juli 2015)

> *Leichte Columbus-Zona-Stahlrohre, ovalisiertes Oberrohr, in Muffen verlötet: die Rahmen des TRAIL sind echte Schmuckstücke und zeigen, was der kompetente Rahmenbau bei PATRIA leisten kann.*
> 
> Das TRAIL gibt es als 26-Zöller für anspruchsvolles Gelände und als 29-er in sportlich orientierter Fahrspaß-Geometrie.
> Optisch ist so ein leichter Stahlrahmen....


Besser nicht  , auch wenn die Rahmen schnucklich aussehen.

Eine Lösung wäre, mit der Übersetzung der Rohloff Speedhub auf 43/17 zu gehen. Idworx hat so ein spezielles Kettenblatt im Angebot.
Die lange Drehmomentstütze (anstatt der OEM-Achsplatte) würde die Kräfte besser in den Rahmen leiten.
Beim Rahmen wäre es gut, wenn die Scheibenbremse sich auf der Sitzstrebe befindet, mit einer Rohrverstärkung zur Kettenstrebe.


----------



## brera19 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich will ein bild deiner schenkel sehen !


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juli 2015)

würde ich mich auch mal interessieren wie so halb-tonner-haxen aussehen


----------



## freigeist (21. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Die Anwälte von LuckyBike "killen" mich anscheinend deswegen.
> 
> "Hr. X Sie hätten doch schon vor dem Kauf wissen müssen, dass Sie zu schwer für das Fahrrad sind."
> Gut ich kann nicht so geschwollen reden wie die.



ist das jetzt etwas offizielles?!


----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> ist das jetzt etwas offizielles?!


Nein!

Aber man weiß doch, wie das im allgemeinen läuft. 
Kunde zahlt und alles ist gut.

Kunde hat Probleme und ganz schnell gibt es Firmen, die auf einmal nicht mehr so sind, wie beim Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> würde ich mich auch mal interessieren wie so halb-tonner-haxen aussehen


 Ich habe vorhin mal gemessen diese Daten hat auch Idworx bekommen.

Größe: 207cm
Gewicht: schwankt zwischen 116 und 121kg
Schritthöhe: 99cm
*Beinumfang unten Wade:  46cm
Beinumfang an der dünnsten Stelle:  26,5cm*
(das ist oberhalb vom Fuss)
*Beinumfang unten, kurz nach dem Knie:  44,5cm
Beinumfang oben:  65,5cm*
Was ich mit den Beinen drücke:
(Bodybuilding und Krafttraining seit 1998)

An der Beinpresse habe ich schon 540kg gedrückt.
Kniebeuge 170kg bis 150kg


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2015)

warm hast du denen diese daten gegeben? das wird bestenfalls zu deinem nachteil verwendet und die ganze  fragestellung,  ob denn der rahmen für dich überhaupt geeignet sei, hätte der herseller spätestens bereits nach dem ersten bruch klären müssen.

das thema würde ich jetzt erst gar nicht mehr diskutieren. da liegt es eindeutig am hersteller/ verkäufer, hinsichtlich gewichtsfreigaben eindeutig vor dem kauf zu kommunizieren. der verkäufer hat deinen körperbau ja wohl auch zur kenntnis genommen, oder war es ein internetkauf?

und die körperkraft ist erst recht kein diskussionspunkt und ohne professionelle messungen im labor  sowieso nicht verwertbar. aber wo kämen wir da hin?


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juli 2015)

stimme ich @Willi777 voll zu. 
die kraftwerte sind für den einen ne lachnummer, für den anderen unglaublich stark. bei deinen angaben zu kraft, maßen, gewicht steht jedenfalls ein ordentlicher brocken vor dem verkäufer und auch so muss man dann verkaufen.
thema durch.


----------



## --- (21. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin mal gemessen diese Daten hat auch Idworx bekommen.
> 
> Größe: 207cm
> Gewicht: schwankt zwischen 116 und 121kg
> ...



Wird ein lustiger Tag bei Idworx werden 

Welcher Rahmenhersteller interessiert sich bitteschön für deinen Beinumfang an der dünnsten Stelle?


----------



## Hubschraubär (21. Juli 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Welcher Rahmenhersteller interessiert sich bitteschön für deinen Beinumfang an der dünnsten Stelle?



Das ist dann die Sollbruchstelle


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte an der Stelle mal anmerken, dass der dargestellte Bruch sicher NICHT dadurch entstanden ist, dass du in die Pedale getreten hast. Das kam entweder vom Bordsteinkanteherunterfahren oder vom Bremsen mit dieser total genialen Abstützung. 
An dieser Stelle fättes Respäct an den Konstrukteur


----------



## Hubschraubär (21. Juli 2015)

So wie der Bruch verläuft muss er da aber ständig rückwärts fahren und bremsen ...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Juli 2015)

Also ich kann nicht kapiern, gesetzt den Fall dass der @raedariusvector vor Ort war, dass ein Verkäufer so ner Kante so nen spilleriges Rad verkauft. Wer sowas macht hat keine Ahnung, wie meistens die Verkäufer im Radladen, oder nicht all Tassen im Schrank.

Käm der Herr nu bei mir in den Laden und früge nach einem solchem Radl tät ich ihm das auch direkt in die Fresse rein sagen, freundlich zwar, aber bestimmt, guck in den Spiegel, so ein Rad ist nox für Dich, wir finden was anderes. Aber tu Dir selbst den gefallen.

Bei der Größe ist das außerdem zu klein. Dann ist es viel zu schmächtig.
Ist schon richtig, dass vom bloßen reintreten das eher nicht kommt. Da kann auch ein Bahnradfahrer reintreten.
Es ist meines erachtens ein Verarbeitungsfehler beim Schweißen oder Wärmebehandeln.

Mein Tip auf mittelfristig ist, abhaken und das Leben nicht kaputt machen lassen.
Notfalls den Rahmen entsorgen, nen passenden mit Hilfe des Forums finden. Bezahlbar und gut.

Alles montieren und Stinkefinger nach hinten zeigen und nach vorne weg fahren.


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht hat keine Ahnung, wie meistens die Verkäufer im Radladen, oder nicht all Tassen im Schrank


Möglichkeit 3 vergessen: Hauptsache dem Kunden die Kohle abgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hubschraubär (21. Juli 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 3 vergessen: Hauptsache dem Kunden die Kohle abgenommen.


Braucht man nicht erwähnen weil das ein Grundstein der Marktwirtschaft ist.


----------



## yellow-faggin (21. Juli 2015)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Braucht man nicht erwähnen weil das ein Grundstein der Marktwirtschaft ist.



Ketten wie Lucky Bike haben sich das ebenfalls groß auf die Fahne geschrieben


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> So wie der Bruch verläuft muss er da aber ständig rückwärts fahren und bremsen ...


Logik?


----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> warm hast du denen diese daten gegeben? das wird bestenfalls zu deinem nachteil verwendet und die ganze  fragestellung,  ob denn der rahmen für dich überhaupt geeignet sei, hätte der herseller spätestens bereits nach dem ersten bruch klären müssen.
> 
> das thema würde ich jetzt erst gar nicht mehr diskutieren. da liegt es eindeutig am hersteller/ verkäufer, hinsichtlich gewichtsfreigaben eindeutig vor dem kauf zu kommunizieren. der verkäufer hat deinen körperbau ja wohl auch zur kenntnis genommen, oder war es ein internetkauf?
> 
> und die körperkraft ist erst recht kein diskussionspunkt und ohne professionelle messungen im labor  sowieso nicht verwertbar. aber wo kämen wir da hin?



Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind 2 Dinge.

Ich weiß nicht, was LuckyBike machen wird. 

Ich kann nur auf Idworx hoffen, dass sie diesen besonderen Kunden rückabwickeln.


----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Wird ein lustiger Tag bei Idworx werden
> 
> Welcher Rahmenhersteller interessiert sich bitteschön für deinen Beinumfang an der dünnsten Stelle?



Ich denke über 2 Brüche lacht da auch keiner mehr. 

Man kann sicher ausrechnen bei welcher Kraft der Rahmen bricht.


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2015)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> So wie der Bruch verläuft muss er da aber ständig rückwärts fahren und bremsen ...


 
den Gedanken hatte ich auch, da der Bruch auf den Bildern  dem Verlauf nach nur durch Überlastung der Strebe von unten nach oben zur Theorie passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte an der Stelle mal anmerken, dass der dargestellte Bruch sicher NICHT dadurch entstanden ist, dass du in die Pedale getreten hast. Das kam entweder vom Bordsteinkanteherunterfahren oder vom Bremsen mit dieser total genialen Abstützung.
> An dieser Stelle fättes Respäct an den Konstrukteur



Also man fährt doch oft mit einem Rad von der Bordsteinkante runter. Machen sicher jetzt gerade hunderte Radfahrer.

Und ausgerechnet so ein teures Rad geht davon kaputt, wenn man vom Fußweg auf die Strasse fährt. 
Das kann nicht sein.


----------



## Danimal (21. Juli 2015)

Natürlich darf ein Rahmen unter normalen Bedingungen nicht brechen, aber das ist schon eine ziemlich filigrane Karre - für Dein Gewicht definitiv unterdimensioniert. Das sollte ein erfahrener Verkäufer mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand nicht empfehlen. Aber egal. Jetzt hast Du den Salat.

Wenn Du weiterhin Rohloff fahren möchtest, würde ich Dir zu einem Stahl- oder Titanrahmen raten und den mit Kettenspanner fahren. Warum? Die Auswahl an Rahmen ohne Tretlagerexzenter oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden ist größer, ausserdem sind Exzenter und verschiebare Ausfallenden bei Deiner Power auch Kandidaten, die Knarzen oder Ärger machen können. Das Mehrgewicht gegenüber einem Alurahmen verschwindet bei Dir in Deinen normalen Gewichtsschwankungen ... und geil aussehen tun auch Stahlrahmen!

Das hier ist bei dem Thema immer noch sehr interessant, auch wenn schon Jahre alt: http://downhillschrott.com/dhs/wissen/rahmenmat_d.html


----------



## gurkenfolie (21. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Logik?


solche brüche gibts an SB aufnahmen häufiger, rollback bremse gezogen bruch usw.


----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

Ich habe eine wichtige Frage, da ich heute die Information erhalten habe, dass ich beim
Berghochfahren Lastspitzen vermeiden soll.
Wer das gesagt hat, dass möchte ich offen lassen.

*Lastspitzen vermeiden bedeutet:*
Wenn man gerade dabei ist im 1. Gang seinen Körper alles abzuverlangen und sich cm um cm höher kämpft,
dann muss man auf einmal sagen. Ups mir könnte der Rahmen brechen, ich muss jetzt vom
Bike absteigen und es den Berg hochschieben.

Jeder von Euch weiß, dass das ein Sport ist, wo man oft alles geben muss, wo man bis auf das Äußerste kämpft um besser zu werden.
Und genau das kann ich mit meinem Rad nicht mehr, oder besser gesagt konnte ich noch nie damit machen.
Für leichte Fahrer mag das nicht gelten, aber für mich leider.

Ich habe es aber allen 3 verkäufern bei LuckyBike gesagt, dass ich mich die Berge hochquälen will, dass ich 
sehr viel vom Bike verlange, dass ich sehr schwer bin usw.....

In Chemnitz hat man mir ein Bike für 1099€ verkauft, das war nach 2 Wochen "Schrott" und in Düsseldorf hat man mir 
einmal ehrlich gesagt dass man dann kein Bike für mich hat, weil ich ständig Probleme mit dem Bike haben werde,
und damit hat auch die Werkstatt Probleme und das macht für beide Seiten keinen Sinn. 
Die Verkäuferin wahr wirklich sehr ehrlich.

Und der letzte Verkäufer bei LuckyBike hat mir das RnR(Rockn Rohler) verkauft. Und ich habe ihm locker 2 Mal auf die
Aussage seiner Kollegin hingewiesen. Den ganzen anderen Kram habe ich ihn auch erzählt.

Das sei alles kein Problem mit dem RnR. Er sei damit schon Treppen runtergefahren.

*Wenn ich aber bei genau diesem RnR Lastspitzen vermeiden soll,
dann ist dass doch eine eindeutige Fehlberatung gewesen oder?*

Und die kann ich nicht beweisen, weil ich es nicht schriftlich auf einem Zettel habe, dass alle meine
geforderten Punkte von diesem Biker erfüllt werden.

*Also habe ich mal richtig dick in die tiefste Kacke gegriffen die es gibt, ich habe 3800€ in den Sand gesetzt.*

Mit den ganzen Zubehörteilen, den Schlössern, das Werkzeug usw. habe ich locker über 4000€ bezahlt.

*Habt Ihr Tipps, wie ich mein Geld zurückbekomme?*
Für Anwalt o.ä. ist kein Geld da, da ich das für's Studium brauche.


----------



## Symion (21. Juli 2015)

Geht zum Verbraucherschutz oder such dir einen Anwalt. Meist reicht es schon das ein "offizieller" was schreibt und die Sache nimmt ihren Lauf.
Klar, das ist nicht kostenlos aber nicht so teuer wie man meint. Notfalls kann man hier auch sich Angebote von Anwälten einholen.


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2015)

wie schon geschrieben: ein foto von dir* neben dem bike, dürfte vollkommen ausreichend sein, um für jeden klar zu machen, dass dir hier mit voller absicht und trotz eindeutiger, visuell sichtbarer situation, ein unzureichend stabiles rad verkauft wurde.

den anwalt solltest du aus eigener tasche bezahlen, wenn es sein muss. der verlierer im prozess zahlt alles. und der bist nicht du

* ich gehe bei deinen daten mal von entsprechendem körperbau aus....)


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juli 2015)

jetzt nimm doch erstmal emotionen raus. bisher ist doch noch gar nichts geklärt und stellst wilde vermutungen an.
4000 € in den sand gesetzt sehe ich schon anders weil ja nicht das komplette rad betroffen ist sondern der rahmen. 
halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden. m.e. sollten räder gewisse reserven haben in der stabilität. irgendwo ist halt dann immer ende und das sollte man im vorfeld klären (ehrliche fragen - ehrliche antworten) ein guter verkäufer erklärt einem die situation individuell. ob da ein großer händler der ansprechpartner ist, bin ich nicht sicher. 
so oder so wirst du mit diesem rahmen nicht mehr glücklich weil immer die angst mitfährt. ich empfehle dir für das näcshte mal einen selbstaufbau. 
da muss stabilität als prio ganz oben stehen. 

gruss und viel glück bei einer gütigen einigung
shibby


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte an der Stelle mal anmerken, dass der dargestellte Bruch sicher NICHT dadurch entstanden ist, dass du in die Pedale getreten hast. Das kam entweder vom Bordsteinkanteherunterfahren oder vom Bremsen mit dieser total genialen Abstützung.





bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Logik?



Ist doch ganz einfach. Der durch Zug induzierte Bruch ist auf der oberen Seite der Strebe, und wenn man kurz überlegt, bei welchen Vorgängen auf dieser Seite eine Zugspannung entsteht, wird es klar. Beim Bremsen und Bordsteinhüpfen vorwärts schon mal nicht. Das Antriebsmoment der Roloff muss am Rahmen abgestützt werden, was ja hier an der linken Kettenstrebe der Fall ist. Dieses ist der Drehrichtung des Rades entgegengesetzt, macht an der unteren Seite Stauchung, an der oberen Seite Dehnung und in dem Fall halt Knack.


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2015)

Aternativ zu meinem obigen Rat:
Rahmen 3 kommen lassen, kaputt fahren (dürfte ja nicht lange dauern) und dann Wandlkung gemäß deutschem Recht verlangen.


----------



## memphis35 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mit einem neuen Rahmen von Idworx rechnen . Den verkloppen und die Teile in einen anderen einbauen . Würde ich machen . Recht haben und bekommen sind halt zwei verschiedene Sachen . Mit einem guten Verkaufskurs des Rahmen könntest ohne weiteres ohne finanziellen Schaden aussteigen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (21. Juli 2015)

Welchen Kurs kann man denn für den Rahmen erzielen, die Teile sind ja eher bewährt und zuverlässig als blingbling. Daher denke ich nicht das man Rahmen+Teile auf einen Gegenwert von 3790 € kommt, oder?


----------



## Thiel (21. Juli 2015)

Das stimmt aber ein neuer Rahmen muss ja nicht wieder das gleiche kosten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2015)

Den idcrax hier im Forum zu verkaufen, dürfte allerdings schwer werden...


----------



## klmp77 (21. Juli 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber ein neuer Rahmen muss ja nicht wieder das gleiche kosten.



Ich sage Rad zurück, und mit der Hälfte der Kohle was haltbares mit Kettenschaltung kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch mal auf einen solchen Leichtbau hereingefallen, waren zwei Germans-Rahmen aus Stahl, knapp 1800g schwer. 
Beim ersten sind mir beide Sitzstreben an der gleichen Stelle in einem steilen Anstieg gebrochen, beim zweiten eine Kettenstrebe, beides, so der Rahmenbauer, durch die Speedhub.
Jetzt fahre ich einen Alu-Rahmen für 250 Euro und wenn der bricht, ist es nicht schlimm.
Speedhub, extrem Leichtbau, hohes Fahrergewicht und ordentlich Bumms in den Beinen passen nicht zusammen.
Und für extremes Gelände habe ich ein Bike mit Kettenschaltung.


----------



## zuz (22. Juli 2015)

wenn man den thread liest fragt man sich schon nach den vorteilen der rofhloff /duck-und-weg


----------



## klmp77 (22. Juli 2015)

Ausgangspunkt waren krumme Felgen am 1099 € Rad, daraus dann ein Idworx zum 3,5 fachen Preis zu machen, da kann man dem Lucky Vertrieb erstmal nur gratulieren.


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2015)

> Er sei damit schon Treppen runtergefahren.


Das hätte mich auch überzeugt. Unzerstörbar. 

Weiterhin viel Glück.


----------



## garbel (22. Juli 2015)

lennis schrieb:


> ich würde da mal bei www.cheetah.de  vorbei schauen. Die Räder sind auch für schwere Brocken geeignet und mit sauberer Einbaulösung für Rohloff und Pinion zu fairen Konditionen



Joah, der Tipp ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mit dem MountainSpirit Rocker (Enduro Hardtail) sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben. Es gibt ne Option für Speedhub (*) und die Pike noch obendrauf.

Jetzt mußte er nur noch irgendwie aus der idworx/LuckyBike-Sache rauskommen...


* leider nur mit Kettenspanner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. Juli 2015)

.​


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Juli 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Leute, Ihr hantiert hier mit dem Gewährleistungsrecht von vor 12 (!) Jahren. Werft doch mal einen Blick ins aktuelle BGB. Ich empfehle § 437 Nr. 1 und § 439 Abs. 1.


Erklär mal.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. Juli 2015)

.​


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. Juli 2015)

Abwarten bis Ttip in Kraft tritt, dann gibbet gar keine Gewährleistung mehr.
Es sei denn Du ziehst dich nackisch aus, rennst vor Kameras übertragen von Sky 10 Runden im Olypiastadion unter 3 Minuten und machst 4 Tage Kopfstand und 14 Tage Pfahlsitzen.


----------



## raedariusvector (22. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Abwarten bis Ttip in Kraft tritt, dann gibbet gar keine Gewährleistung mehr.
> Es sei denn Du ziehst dich nackisch aus, rennst vor Kameras übertragen von Sky 10 Runden im Olypiastadion unter 3 Minuten und machst 4 Tage Kopfstand und 14 Tage Pfahlsitzen.



Wenn TTIP kommt, dann kommt viel mehr.

Dann hat der normale Bürger richtige Probleme. Dann gibt es Viele, die kein Geld mehr für teure MTB's o.ä. haben.

Zum Bike:
Ich schreibe mehr, wenn sich eine definitive Einigung ergeben hat. 
Ich werde dann auch schreiben, was LuckyBike und was Idworx gemacht hat.


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> [...]
> In Chemnitz hat man mir ein Bike für 1099€ verkauft, das war nach 2 Wochen "Schrott" und in Düsseldorf hat man mir
> einmal ehrlich gesagt dass man dann kein Bike für mich hat, weil ich ständig Probleme mit dem Bike haben werde,
> und damit hat auch die Werkstatt Probleme und das macht für beide Seiten keinen Sinn.
> ...


Nur weil ein Bike von der Stange nicht optimal ist, heißt das nicht, daß man nicht was zusammenschrauben kann.
Beispiel Laufräder: Dann nimmt man halt eine schwerere Felge mit Doppelösen und einer eher duktilen statt spröden Legierung. (Da ist die Auswahl im 26"-Bereich größer als im 29"-Bereich. Stichwort Dirt & Co.) Und steckt dann etwas Geduld rein um die Speichenspannungen stramm und gleichmäßig zu bekommen.
Beispiel Rahmen: Der sollte halt an den Problemstellen stabil sein. Z.B. hat mein Surly Troll Rahmen eine Verstärkungsstrebe zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr, und die Disc-Aufnahme sowie Naben-Drehmomentabstützung sind in einer fetten Ausfall-Platte integriert. Außerdem sind die Hinterbaustreben nicht konifiziert. Und der Rahmen kostet nur 500€. (Ist für Stahl wirklich günstig)
Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, würde ich Kettenschaltung nehmen. 9fach-Ketten gibt's in stabil (z.B. von Campa, Schaltperformance ist dann halt nicht so berauschend), mit 10fach kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (23. Juli 2015)

Nanana, nur wegen eines Rahmenbruchs muss man nicht gleich die Speedhub verteufeln. Es gibt immer noch reichlich Argumente, die für die Nabe sprechen (viele Gänge auf einmal in alle Richtungen schalten können, im Stand schalten, wartungsfrei, robust) und ich habe damit noch keinen Rahmen kaputt bekommen (ich wiege aber auch weniger). Wo wir schon dabei sind: Ich habe mir gerade ein Commencal Meta AM HT CrMo 650b zugelegt. Der Rahmen kostet dort im Ausverkauf schlappe 399€ und ist einer der wenigen Allmountain-Rahmen mit einem flachen Lenkwinkel von 65.5 Grad. Der Kiste traue ich jedenfalls sehr, sehr viel Fahrergewicht zu (und definitiv auch eine Speedhub).


----------



## easy.vic (24. Juli 2015)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Die Verwendung des Wortes "Experte", egal für was, in Zusammenhang mit LuckyBike ist schon lachhaft genug...


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Juli 2015)

gibts hier schon was neues?


----------



## raedariusvector (25. Juli 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> gibts hier schon was neues?


Nächste Woche wird es Neuigkeiten geben.

Ich werde Bescheid sagen, vor allem, was LuckyBike macht.

Den guten Händler / Verkäufer erkennt man erst, wenn es richtig Probleme mit dem Produkt gibt!

Mal schauen was sie machen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. Juli 2015)

Bitte Namensänderung in "IdMurx" beantragen. Für den Radladen "Unlucky Bike"


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juli 2015)

idcrax wäre mein Vorschlag...


----------



## raedariusvector (29. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Bitte Namensänderung in "IdMurx" beantragen. Für den Radladen "Unlucky Bike"



Naja LuckyBike hat ja noch die Chance, ohne zu maulen mir die 3800€ zurückzugeben.
Wegen Falschberatung, wie sie besser kaum geht. Ich weiß nur nicht, welche Beratung schlechter war, die für das Cube Race One oder die für das RnR?

Man soll halt den Mund nicht zu voll nehmen, mir wurde mehrmals gesagt, als ich nach der Ursache des 1. Bruches gefragt habe, dass das Bike locker 150kg aushält, und man kann damit auch Hinterrad umsetzen machen und anderes.

Und ich wiege fahrfertig angezogen mit kleinem Rucksack 130kg, heute gewogen.

Idworx haben mir ja gesagt, wie viel das Bike maximal aushält und was man damit machen kann und was nicht.

Morgen bekomme ich neue Infos.....


----------



## garbel (29. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Wegen Falschberatung... dass das Bike locker 150kg aushält



Naja, Falschberatung... Was sollen sie dir denn sonst erzählen, wenn die Info "Freigabe bis xxx kg" (> Systemgewicht Rad mit Käufer drauf) so vom Hersteller kommt!?


----------



## Enginejunk (29. Juli 2015)

ich finde diese erläuterung von Idworx mehr als lächerlich was man damit alles nicht darf: rad umsetzen, rückwärts bremsen oder steile berge hochfahren. 

ich mein, wofür kauf ich mir dann ein relativ teures MTB?!? 

dann reicht auch ein klappfix.


----------



## sharky (29. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich werde LuckyBike sagen, dass ich nach dem 3. Bruch sofort einen Anwalt einschalten werde.


du gehörst sicher auch zu der sorte mensch, die den lehrer verklagen, wenn er dem kind eine schlechte note gibt?

man man man... was versprichst du dir davon? wieso muss jeder sofort wegen allem mit dem anwalt daherrennen. hat dein händler auch nur den hauch eines signals abgegeben deine reklamation abzulehnen oder was? hat man dich mit dem defekten ding weggeschickt?

ich glaube kaum, dass du dir einen gefallen tust, wenn du gleich mit dem anwalt drohst. vielleicht erst mal miteinander NORMAL reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leertaste (29. Juli 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich finde diese erläuterung von Idworx mehr als lächerlich was man damit alles nicht darf: rad umsetzen, rückwärts bremsen oder steile berge hochfahren.
> 
> ich mein, wofür kauf ich mir dann ein relativ teures MTB?!?
> 
> dann reicht auch ein klappfix.



/signed


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Also ich kann nicht kapiern, gesetzt den Fall dass der @raedariusvector vor Ort war, dass ein Verkäufer so ner Kante so nen spilleriges Rad verkauft. Wer sowas macht hat keine Ahnung, wie meistens die Verkäufer im Radladen, oder nicht all Tassen im Schrank.
> 
> Käm der Herr nu bei mir in den Laden und früge nach einem solchem Radl tät ich ihm das auch direkt in die Fresse rein sagen, freundlich zwar, aber bestimmt, guck in den Spiegel, so ein Rad ist nox für Dich, wir finden was anderes. Aber tu Dir selbst den gefallen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab nen  Sportladen da wurde mir C schon gesagt das sie mir Schuh XY nicht verkaufen weil er nicht zu meinen Füßen passen würde.  Hab den nen anderen genommen der mir empfohlen wurde und war super duper zufrieden damit.  Jetzt Kauf ich meine Sport und Fußballschuhe seit 15 Jahren da und hatte noch nicht einen Fehlkauf.


----------



## raedariusvector (30. Juli 2015)

Eines ist ganz wichtig, die verbauten Teile, wie der Rahmen und auch die Rohloffnabe sind sehr gut.
Und sie kommen einfach bei einem 120kg, 207cm Bodybuilder an ihre Grenzen.
Diese Teile werden ja für eine breite Masse gebaut und nicht für extreme Ausnahmen. Sonst ist das ja nicht wirtschaftlich.
Nicht das jemand hier rausließt, die Teile seien schlecht, der Fahrer ist einfach eine Ausnahme.
Quasi eine Definitionslücke

Ich habe gerade ca. 40 Minuten mit Idworx gesprochen.
Deren Beratung war auf alle Fälle besser, viel besser, als die bei Lucky Bike.
Bei Lucky Bike, wird immer gesagt, wenn man fragt, "kann ich x,y,z,... mit dem Bike machen?", ja ja geht alles.
Dafür habe ich natürlich nur einen Zeugen beim Kauf des 1099€ Bikes, der Verkäufer hat nie "nein" gesagt.
Beim 3900€ Bike habe ich gar nix in der Hand, also keinen Zeugen.

Idworx haben mir z.B. gesagt, dass ich mit dem Bike keine Pisten fahren kann, wo viele Baumstämme liegen, wo man
nur noch durchfahren kann, wenn man ständig Vorderrad und Hinterrad hochhebt.
Und das Problem mit meiner Kraft, weil die Rohloffnabe ebend ein sehr hohes Drehmoment auf den Rahmen überträgt.

Das hat mir aber bei LuckyBike nie wer gesagt, dann hätte ich das Rad nie gekauft.
Ich habe beim Kauf auch gefragt, ob das Bike meine Kraft aushält und das wurde immer mit ja beantwortet.
Kann ich natürlich nicht beweisen.

Da fällt mir gerade noch was ein, was LuckyBike gerade am Telefon gesagt haben:"Dann musst Du halt mehr vorausschauend fahren." Ich fragte:"Wie vorausschauend fahren?"
Antwort: "Dann kannst Du nicht im Wiegetritt den steilsten Berg hochfahren."
Ich weiß noch genau, dass dies eine meiner Anforderungen an das neue Bike waren. Das ist mir gerade eingefallen.

Und jetzt auf einmal darf ich das nicht mehr, besser gesagt ich durfte es noch nie.

So nach und nach rückt man mit den Einschränkungen heraus. Finde ich schon irgendwie hinterhältig von LuckyBike. Man hat mir Eigenschaften vorgetäuscht, die nicht da sind.


----------



## raedariusvector (30. Juli 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich finde diese erläuterung von Idworx mehr als lächerlich was man damit alles nicht darf: rad umsetzen, rückwärts bremsen oder steile berge hochfahren.
> 
> ich mein, wofür kauf ich mir dann ein relativ teures MTB?!?
> 
> dann reicht auch ein klappfix.



Hinterrad um 90° versetzen darf man, aber keine 180°. 

Mein Gewicht und meine Kraft ist das Problem.


----------



## raedariusvector (30. Juli 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> du gehörst sicher auch zu der sorte mensch, die den lehrer verklagen, wenn er dem kind eine schlechte note gibt?
> 
> man man man... was versprichst du dir davon? wieso muss jeder sofort wegen allem mit dem anwalt daherrennen. hat dein händler auch nur den hauch eines signals abgegeben deine reklamation abzulehnen oder was? hat man dich mit dem defekten ding weggeschickt?
> 
> ich glaube kaum, dass du dir einen gefallen tust, wenn du gleich mit dem anwalt drohst. vielleicht erst mal miteinander NORMAL reden?



Ich bin eigentlich sehr ruhig.

Was ich aber echt nicht ok finde ist, wenn ich jemanden frage, ob ich Das und Dies mit Produkt X machen kann und
meine Frage wird zuversichtlich mit "ja" beantwortet und dann stellt sich langsam heraus, dass man Dies und Das gar nicht mit dem Produkt X machen konnte.

Man kann das verkaufen nennen, ich finde das hinterlistig. 

Wenn ich zu schwer und zu viel Kraft habe, dann bin ich keinem Händler böse, wenn er mir kein Rad verkaufen kann, weil ich sie kaputt fahre.

Und gerade heute ist ja rausgekommen, dass ich wirklich zu schwer bin und zu viel Kraft habe.

Eine Anforderung an das Bike war, dass ich im stehen steile Berge hochfahren kann.
Ja ja kein Problem.

Vor ca. 30 Minuten hat mir Lucky Bike gesagt, dass ich vorausschauend fahren soll und dann ebend nicht im Wiegetritt den steilsten Berg hochfahren kann.

Diese Aussage hätte ich vor 11 Monaten gebraucht, das wäre fair gewesen.


----------



## raedariusvector (30. Juli 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Naja, Falschberatung... Was sollen sie dir denn sonst erzählen, wenn die Info "Freigabe bis xxx kg" (> Systemgewicht Rad mit Käufer drauf) so vom Hersteller kommt!?



Idworx gibt ja keine Gewichte an. Z.b. ist ein fetter 120 kg Fahrer kein Problem.

Und Idworx hat als Kunden sehr schwere Fahrer und deren Bikes sind alle ganz.

Und das sind auch keine 2 Meter Riesen, die Bodybuilding  machen und dann  noch richtig Mountainbike fahren. Ich bin halt wirklich eine Ausnahme.

Und eine Verkäuferin von LuckyBike hatte mich ja weggeschickt wegen meinem Gewicht und meiner Kraft.

Man hat es halt riskiert und nun habe ich den Zapfen.


----------



## raedariusvector (30. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade noch einmal mit Idworx telefoniert und Idworx hat mir gesagt, dass sie
Lucky Bike empfohlen haben, dass ich das Geld zurückbekomme.

Also von Seiten des Herstellers hat es sich erledigt.

*Also für die ganze Abwicklung muss man Idworx wirklich großen Respekt zollen.
Idworx war wirklich die ganze Zeit über super, sind halt Profis.*

Bin jetzt mal echt gespannt was Lucky Bike macht....


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2015)

Du hast das hoffentlich mit LuckyBike alles schriftlich und mit Fristsetzung kommuniziert? Dann sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## freigeist (30. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich macht das Telefonat ,von IDWorx an LuckyBike , denen etwas Druck, so dass Du dein Geld zurück bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch einmal mit Idworx telefoniert und Idworx hat mir gesagt, dass sie
> Lucky Bike empfohlen haben, dass ich das Geld zurückbekomme...


...und das ganz ohne anwalt...


----------



## fregger87 (30. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Und eine Verkäuferin von LuckyBike hatte mich ja weggeschickt wegen meinem Gewicht und meiner Kraft.


Wann hat Sie das nochmal gemacht?
Vor dem Kauf oder nach dem Kauf?


----------



## brera19 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich warte immer noch auf ein Bild der Beine


----------



## Leertaste (31. Juli 2015)




----------



## raedariusvector (31. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast das hoffentlich mit LuckyBike alles schriftlich und mit Fristsetzung kommuniziert? Dann sollte es kein Problem sein.


Nein, ich wollte es erst mal menschlich versuchen. 

LuckyBike will mich heute ja anrufen.


----------



## raedariusvector (31. Juli 2015)

brera19 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf ein Bild der Beine



Hier ist eines mit kaputtem Bein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (31. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Hier ist eines mit kaputtem Bein.


Flatpedal ?


----------



## raedariusvector (31. Juli 2015)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Wann hat Sie das nochmal gemacht?
> Vor dem Kauf oder nach dem Kauf?



Sie hat damals gesagt, dass sie mir kein MTB verkauft, weil durch mein Gewicht und meine Kraft ständig was kaputt geht.
Und das bringe ihr und mir nichts. Sie hat mir also kein Bike verkauft.


----------



## raedariusvector (31. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Flatpedal ?


Nein, es ist ein Pedal mit solchen Metallstollen drauf.
Mir ist immer noch unklar, wieso ich vom Pedal gerutscht bin. 
Ironie: Vielleicht, weil der Rahmen gebrochen ist :Ironie


----------



## raedariusvector (31. Juli 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> ...und das ganz ohne anwalt...


Warten wir ab, was Lucky Bike macht. Ich habe noch nicht 100% vom meinem Geld zurück.
 Vielleicht machen sie mich ja Lucky.


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein Pedal mit solchen Metallstollen drauf.


Das ist per Definition ein Flatpedal.


----------



## raedariusvector (31. Juli 2015)

Gerade Anruf von LuckyBike bekommen UND es war ja klar, dass LuckyBike dem Vorschlag von Idworx,
dass ich mein Geld zurückbekomme nicht nachkommen.

Ich soll von den 3800€ auf 20% verzichten. Weil die Reifen abgenutzt sind. Hääää?
Wußte nicht, dass die Reifen über 700€ kosten.

Bin ich jetzt böse, weil ich nicht bereit bin denen entgegen zu kommen wegen deren Falschberatung?


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Juli 2015)

Auf 70€ würde ich mich einlassen und die alten Reifen behalten. 700€ ist ein Witz.


----------



## freigeist (31. Juli 2015)

hmm... scharfes ding von LuckyBike. alternativ nochmals mit IDWOrx kontakt aufnehmen bzw. mal auf diesen Thread hinweisen?! vlt. haben die herrschaften von LuckyBikes etwas zu sagen..


----------



## raedariusvector (31. Juli 2015)

Das LuckyBike aus dem Internet, die haben mir gesagt, dass ich mich an den Filialleiter wenden soll.

Ich mache gerade ein Schreiben diesbezüglich fertig. Das faxe ich denen gleich.

Heute ist der 31.07.15, wie viel Zeit soll ich denen geben 7 Tage oder 14 Tage?


----------



## garbel (31. Juli 2015)

Naja, die hatten ne Menge Arbeit und Ärger (ok, du auch), die fahren jetzt die "Arschloch-Schiene" um wenigstens nicht ganz leer auszugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (31. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Gerade Anruf von LuckyBike bekommen UND es war ja klar, dass LuckyBike dem Vorschlag von Idworx,
> dass ich mein Geld zurückbekomme nicht nachkommen.
> 
> Ich soll von den 3800€ auf 20% verzichten. Weil die Reifen abgenutzt sind. Hääää?
> ...





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Auf 70€ würde ich mich einlassen und die alten Reifen behalten. 700€ ist ein Witz.



_immerhin ist der Rahmen kaputt. _


----------



## Willi777 (31. Juli 2015)

max 5 Werktage


----------



## -habicht- (31. Juli 2015)

Wenn schon min 5 Werktage.
Eine angemessene Frist sind normalerweise 14 Tage. 
5 Werktage wird wenn es hart auf hart kommt wohl kein Gericht anerkennen und dann bringt die Frist auch nix.


----------



## skask (31. Juli 2015)

Sag doch, dass du denen einen Satz neue Reifen zahlst.

Im Ernst, da ist kein Abzug vorzunehmen, das ist normaler Gebrauch.


----------



## raedariusvector (1. August 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Sag doch, dass du denen einen Satz neue Reifen zahlst.
> 
> Im Ernst, da ist kein Abzug vorzunehmen, das ist normaler Gebrauch.



Bei mir ist doch eigentlich, man nennt das glaube eine Allegorie, gemacht wurden:

Unser fiktiver Kunde der Null Ahnung von Automarken hat, geht zum Autohändler.
Nehmen wir an, dass ist ein Mercedes Händler. Unser Kunde stellt viele Fragen zum Auto und der Händler führt in zu einer C-Klasse.

*Nun führt der Händler dem Kunden aber nicht mehr die Eigenschaften und das Fahrverhalten einer C-Klasse vor, sondern das einer "AMG C-Klasse".*
Unser ahnungsloser Kunde, ist völlig begeistert und kauft das Auto, da er auf die Aussagen des Händlers vertraut.
Nun stellt sich aber heraus, dass die vom Händler angepriesenen Eigenschaften gar nicht zutreffen.

Dieser Kunde hatte von Anfang an ein Fahrzeug, dass nicht seinen Wünschen entsprochen hat.

Ich als Nicht-Anwalt würde sagen, dass dies Betrug ist. Zumindest wurde unser Kunde angelogen.

Und ich wurde auch angelogen, weil das Material an der Schweißnaht nicht auf mich und meine Anforderungen ausgelegt ist.
Auch Idworx haben mir gesagt, dass speziell bei meinem Gewicht und meiner Kraft diese spezielle Stelle am Rahmen nur hält, wenn ich Einschränkungen in Kauf nehme.

Es gab also schon vor dem Kauf eine *nicht erfüllbare Eigenschaft*, die mir aber von Lucky Bike als "das hält das RnR aus" verkauft wurde.

*Unter diesen Bedingungen kann es doch nicht sein, dass ich eine Abnutzung bezahlen muss.*

Ich werde betrogen von diesem Lucky Bike Verkäufer und muss für den Fehler des Verkäufes auch noch einen Monatslohn bezahlen.


----------



## bastea82 (1. August 2015)

Naja, Betrug wäre Strafrecht und die Geschichte mit der Abnutzung fällt mMn ins Zivilrecht. Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe, der Staatsanwalt klagt auch keinen Schadenersatz für dich ein.
Mal davon abgesehen, jmd Betrug zu unterstellen kann ganz böse enden, da wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. 

Wieviele km bist du mit den Komponenten denn gefahren? 
Was ich halt nicht ganz verstehe ist, du hast trotzdem das Bike gekauft obwohl man dir davon abgeraten hat. Dieser Umstand hätte mich stutzig gemacht und ich hätte mir weitere unabhängige Meinungen eingeholt.

Nimm einen neuen Rahmen, Verkauf den dann und Bau dir etwas auf was zu dir passt. Dabei würdest du vermutlich weniger als 700€ verlieren. 
Btw, mehr als 10% würde ich nicht zahlen, hängt aber vom Zustand der Komponenten ab. Ich weiss aber auch nicht wie die Rechtslage ist, sprich ob es einen festen Satz gibt oder jeder Fall einzeln betrachtet wird.


----------



## skask (1. August 2015)

Vielleicht will er nicht selbst basteln, sondern einfach nur ein Fahrrad? Ich empfinde €700,- für abgenutzte Reifen unverschämt. Mit denen würde ich in ihrem Laden ans Reifenregal gehen und das abziehen was dort auf dem Preisschild steht.


----------



## damonsta (1. August 2015)

Das mit den Reifen ist natürlich BS. Generell aber einen Betrag für Abnutzung zu verlangen ist rechtens. Wieso? Na weil das Bike bis zum Bruch eben benutzt wurde. Welcher Betrag es sein MUSS kann ich nicht sagen, gefühlt sind 700 Euro aber zu viel.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. August 2015)

Je nachdem wie gerechnet wird, kann man schon auf 700€ kommen.
Außerdem ist das Betreiben eines Bike-Shops keine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit, sondern eine Sache, welche nach rein wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen zu betreiben ist.
Und wie die Abnutzung zu berechnen sein könnte, wurde schon mal im anderen Jammerthread erklärt. Interessierte aber scheinbar keinen.

Ach ja.....und...Ironie braucht keine Smileys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (2. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> *Nun führt der Händler dem Kunden aber nicht mehr die Eigenschaften und das Fahrverhalten einer C-Klasse vor, sondern das einer "AMG C-Klasse".*
> Unser ahnungsloser Kunde, ist völlig begeistert und kauft das Auto, da er auf die Aussagen des Händlers vertraut.
> Nun stellt sich aber heraus, dass die vom Händler angepriesenen Eigenschaften gar nicht zutreffen.
> 
> ...




Das Problem bei LuckyBike scheint zu sein, dass man hier einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie, sprich Sachkenntnis bei Rädern hat.
Wenn dem so wäre, täte sich LuckyBike auch einfacher einen Fehler einzugestehen.
Aber dem Unwissenden ist eben schwer Einsicht zu vermitteln, denn für Einsicht bräuchte man wiederum Wissen.

Es sei denn, dass im Verkaufsgespräch erwähnt wurde, dass dieses Rad eigentlich unterdimensioniert ist und Du als Käufer vielleicht eingestreut hast, dass es schon hinhauen wird, und die dir das Rad dann eben doch verkauft haben.

1000 mal erlebt, in 1000 Bikeläden. Zuviel Fachsimpelei und Geschwafel lässt die Händler oft selbst denken, wie geil sie doch sind und das überdeckt die Fakten. Kein Plan von nix, auch nicht vom Geschäft.

Leiten wir mal einen Spruch ab, der eigentlich im Grafikergewerbe hier und da mal gesagt wird:

Frage Dich nicht, was ein guter Grakfiker ( eine kulante Gewährleistung ) kostet, frage Dich lieber, was Dich kein guter Grafiker ( keine kulante Gewährleistung ) kosten wird.
LuckyBike hat keine Ahnung vom Geschäft, außer "weiterverkaufen".
So zumindest mein Bild bezüglich dieses Themas hier. Ansonsten kenne ich die gar nicht.

Fazit: Lucky Bike hat Conan dem Barbaren ( verzeih´den Vergleich ) im Vergleich ein Kinderrad angedreht und denkt das wäre normal so.
Ende.


----------



## bastea82 (2. August 2015)

Kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen, immerhin gab es bei Luckybikes eine kompetente Dame, die ihm vom Kauf deutlich abgeraten hat aufgrund seines Gewichtes.
Ich frag mich nur warum nicht darauf gehört wurde. Verkäufer wollen verkaufen, da würde ich solch einer ehrlichen Aussage wesentlich mehr Beachtung schenken als dem Rest.


----------



## Thiel (2. August 2015)

Hat die nicht von einen anderen Bike abgeraten?


----------



## bastea82 (2. August 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hat die nicht von einen anderen Bike abgeraten?


Klingt für mich nicht so 



raedariusvector schrieb:


> Und auf LuckyBike habe ich echt einen Hass,* bis auf die verkäuferin, die mir gesagt hat, dass sie mir kein Bike verkauft, weil das Geschäft und ich damit nie froh werden, weil ich wegen meines Gewichtes immer Probleme mit dem Bike haben werde.*
> 
> *Diese Frau hatte die Situation schon richtig eingeschätzt.
> *
> ...


----------



## zuz (2. August 2015)

jetzt würde mich auch interessieren wie das mit der frau gelaufen ist... nicht viel auf ihre meinung gegeben und am nächsten tag nochmal hin?


----------



## Enginejunk (2. August 2015)

ich habe das jetzt so verstanden das er sich ein bike ausgesucht hat, die verkäuferin kam und sagte nö, das kriegste nich, machste nur kaputt. 


dann wurde aus unerfindlichem grund der verkäufer ausgetauscht und ihm das IDworx schmackhaft gemacht, wahrscheinlich dachte der käufer das würde ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totora (2. August 2015)

Das ganze spielte sich in zwei verschiedenen Läden ab, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fregger87 (2. August 2015)

Hatte ich auch gefragt. Er geht aber nicht drauf ein! 
Wenn die Verkäuferin vor dem Kauf eine negative Antwort gegeben hat, biste selber schuld und du würdest nichts von mir bekommen. 

Wenn es andersrum ist, kämpfe für dein recht...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen, immerhin gab es bei Luckybikes eine kompetente Dame, die ihm vom Kauf deutlich abgeraten hat aufgrund seines Gewichtes.
> Ich frag mich nur warum nicht darauf gehört wurde. Verkäufer wollen verkaufen, da würde ich solch einer ehrlichen Aussage wesentlich mehr Beachtung schenken als dem Rest.






Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Es sei denn, dass im Verkaufsgespräch erwähnt wurde, dass dieses Rad eigentlich unterdimensioniert ist und Du als Käufer vielleicht eingestreut hast, dass es schon hinhauen wird, und die dir das Rad dann eben doch verkauft haben.



 - langsam verlier ich aber auch die Geduld, wie geht´s jetzt weiter....ich ruf Morgen selbst bei Lucky Bike an und werd da mal....ach, sinnlos.


----------



## garbel (3. August 2015)

Kann mal jemand dieses Durcheinander auf die relevanten Fakten runterbrechen?


----------



## Seebl (3. August 2015)

Dazu müsste man erstmal die Happen die der TE hier in mundgerechten Portionen vorwirft chronologisch zusammenreimen, aus mindestens 2 Threads.
Mit juristischen Hintergrund ist die Meinung was manche Leute unter Betrug verstehen wollen besonders köstlich. Mal abgesehen, dass ihr hier in einer falsche Sparte des Rechts unterwegs seid.

Viel hilft viel, der Meinung waren schon die heißen Muddis die ihre Rötzlöffel mit dem X6 zum Kindergarten kutschieren.


----------



## bastea82 (3. August 2015)

Das vom TE gekaufte Fahrrad, speziell der Rahmen, hielt den Belastungen nicht stand und hat dreimal den Dienst quittiert. Jetzt will er das Ding zurückgeben und sein Geld zurück. Allerdings möchte der Händler jetzt 700€ einbehalten, da der TE das Bike ja bereits bewegt hat. Dies ist jedoch dem TE zuviel und weiterhin ist er der Auffassung falsch beraten worden zu sein, aufgrund seiner äußeren Erscheinung hätte klar sein müssen, dass er jedes Rad mit seiner schieren Kraft einfach pulverisiert.
So grob umrissen. Es gibt noch diverse Details zu klären


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Wie soll der Käufer denn das Teil sonst kaputt kriegen, wenn er es nicht bewegt?
700 Euro einbehalten? Lächerlich.


----------



## Hubschraubär (3. August 2015)

700 Euro ist mindestens das dreifache dessen, was dieser simple,filigrane Rahmen den Händler im EK kostet plus den Verschleissteilen wie Reifen, Bremsen, Kette usw. Kein schlechtes Geschäftsmodell um sich bei Fehlberatung am Kunden als Händler schadlos zu halten.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Ich wußte bis dato nicht mal was LuckyBike überhaupt ist, bei dem Namen dachte ich eher an so ne 3 Mann Klitsche.
Grad mal gegoggelt:
http://www.lucky-bike.de/index.php?cl=dd_standortfinder

Das ist ja sowas wie BOC oder ZEG oder sowas.
Peinlich genug, dass die so ein Bohei machen und typisch genug, dass die keine Ahnung haben.
Dem Personal ist das aber nicht vorzuwerfen. 
Die sollen meist auch keinen Plan haben in den Butzen, da kommen dann auch keine dummen Fragen auf, die vorher keiner gestellt hat.
Schnauze halten und verkaufen.

Bumsbude.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

Ich will noch einmal auf den gesamten Ablauf kurz eingehen. Damit alle zufrieden gestellt werden.

*Und Achtung, das Folgende gilt nur, wenn Ihr ein 207 großer und 120kg schwerer Bodybuilder seit.*
*Ein 110kg Mann kann locker mit dem Idworx Rockn Rohler fahren*.

Voriges Jahr habe ich einen Ausgleich zum Studium gesucht, dabei kam ich auf das MTB fahren.

Vorher habe ich mir eine Liste gemacht, was mein neues MTB alles können soll.
Ich hatte dabei in Erinnerung, dass meine MTB's in der Kindheit ständig kaputt waren und dass
ich egal wenn ich im Stehen fahren wollte auf die Fresse gefallen bin oder die Kette ist durchgerutscht.

Ich wollte mit den MTB bei uns in den "Bergen" fahren. "Bergisches Land" in NRW ist vielleicht ein Begriff.
In den Wälder gibt es wirklich heftige Berge.

Dann war ich das 1. Mal bei Lucky Bike, da ich die Verkäuferin in Schutz nehmen möchte, ist dieser Lucky Bike Laden irgendwo in Deutschland.

Diese verkäuferin hat erst mal diesem "Messgerät" meine Schrittweite gemessen oder Schrittlänge, keine Ahnung.
Jedenfalls kam sie so auf die Rahmenhöhe.

Wir standen dann vor einem MTB, das hat um die 5000€ gekostet. Ich habe ihr dann gesagt, dass ich fahrfertig 130 bis maximal 140kg wiege. Und dass ich ein Bike haben will, wo ich ohne Probleme im Stehen fahren kann.
Dann habe ich ihr erzählt, dass ich mit dem Bike über die Felder fahren will, im Wald, im Wald auch abseits der Wege und dass ich auf den Schotterwegen und auf den Waldwegen so durch die Kurven rutschen will.

Sie hat mir dann einiges über die Fahrtechniken erzählt speziell die Kurventechniken und vieles mehr...
Dann hat sie mir gesagt, das mein Gewicht wirklich ein Problem ist und dass ich deshalb ständig Probleme mit dem Bike
haben werde, das wird ständig in der Werkstatt sein und das bringt mir und Lucky Bike nichts.

Aus diesem Grund wird sie mir kein Rad verkaufen. Und ich soll vorbeikommen, wenn ich doch eines gefunden habe.
Sie hat mir dan Rose Verstand und noch was, ich glaube "Rad ab" oder so empfohlen. Beide hatten keine Räder für mich.

3 Wochen später war ich in Chemnitz beim 2. Lucky Bike. Hier war meine Mutter beim Verkaufsgespräch dabei.
Ich habe dem Verkäufer alle meine Anforderungen genannt, und wieder die Probleme, die ich mit meinen MTB's in der Kindheit hatte. UND ich habe ihm gesagt, dass eine seiner Kollegin mir wegen meines Gewichtes das MTB für 5000€ nicht verkauft hat, weil es durch mein Gewicht nur ständig kaputt geht.

Der Verkäufer bei Luck Bike in Chemnitz hat mir dann ein Cube Race One 29-er für 1099€ gezeigt.
Ich habe ihn dann noch mal gefragt, ob das rad mein Gewicht von 130 bis 140kg aushält. Kein Problem sagt er.
Kann ich damit im Wald fahren, kann ich damit steile Berge im Stehen hochfahren, um die Kurven rutschen, über Felder fahren. Die gleichen fragen wir bei der Lucky Bike Verkäuferin gestellt.
Ja ja ja, kannst Du alles machen. Meine Mutter hat mich schon komisch angeschaut, weil der Typ nur ja sagte.
Ich habe noch einmal auf die großen Bedenken seiner Kollegin hingewiesen. Nein, dieses Race One von Cube hält das aus.

Dann habe ich dieses Bike gekauft. 3 Wochen später, als ich wieder in Düsseldorf war, habe ich in dem Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf, erfahren, dass dieses Race One von Cube ein Systemgewicht von nur 120kg hat.

*Bei dem Race One von Cube, war die Hinterradfelge krumm, die hat heftig geeiert. Laut Verkäufer in Chemnitz war es das perfekte Rad für mich. Aha.*

Dieses 3. Lucky Bike, was in Düsseldorf ist, die haben mir dann gesagt, das ich es hinschaffen kann.
Die 14 tage waren mittlerweile aus 21 Tage geworden, Rückgaberecht.

Dann kam der Verkäufer, der mir das Idworx Rockn Rohler verkauft hat und sagte mir, dass sie es zurücknehmen, aber ich muss 10% von den 1099€ abziehen, weil an der Kurbel die farbe fehlt.

Dann haben wir darüber geredet, wie man das Race One verstärken kann, dabei sind wir am Idworx Rockn Rohler vorbeigekommen und der Verkäufer meinte:"Oder das hier." Aber 3800€ fand ich heftig.
Gefallen hat mir das Idworx Rockn Rohler, vor allem die heftige Federgabel mit den 2 Streben über dem Reifen.

Wir waren dann so weit, dass ich ca. 2000€ ausgeben mußte für neue Felgen, Federgabel, evtl Rahmen. Das weiß ich aber nicht mehr. Mir war klar, dass man aus diesem Race One von Cube kein super MTB machen konnte.

Ich habe mich dann hingesetzt, bei Lucky Bike, und alle meine Anforderungen an das MTB aufgeschrieben, d.h. was ich alles mir dem Rad machen will.
Hauptpunkte waren:
- die steilen Berge in den Düsseldorfer Wäldern hochfahren können, auch im Stehen.
- im Wald fahren
- auf den Schotterwegen
- Fahrtechniken mir dem Bike erlernen

Dann bin ich wieder zu diesem Verkäufer gegangen, der bei Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf "Idworx-Experte" ist und ich habe
ihm gesagt, dass ich dann lieber das Idworx Rockn Rohler kaufen will. Er sagte mir dann, dass ich dann das Race Cube One zu 100% also die vollen 1099€ als Anzahlung geben kann.

Ich habe diesem Verkäufer in Düsseldorf darauf hingewiesen, was in Chemnitz los war, dass man mir das völlig falsche
Rad verkauft hat und das eine Verkäuferin bei Lucky Bike mir von einem MTB für um die 5000€ abgeraten hat, weil ich einfach zu schwer bin.

Ich habe ihm noch einmal gesagt, dass ich 130 bis 140 kg fahrfertig wiege. Meist werden es die 130kg sein.

Alles kein Problem mit dem Idworx Rockn Rohler. Auch als ich auf das hochfahren der Berge im Stehen zum x-ten Mal hingewiesen habe, sagte er, dass dies mit diesem Idworx Rockn Rohler kein Problem ist.

Ich habe es dann gekauft.

Ich muss sagen, dass das Idworx Rockn Rohler wirklich ein geniales MTB ist bis zum 1. Rahmenbruch.
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alu-rahmen-gerissen-29-er-fuer-3790.752465/*

Nix bei gedacht, kann ja mal passieren. Die ganze Zeit von diesem Verkäufer, der mir das Rockn Rohler verkauft hat aber nix zu sehen oder zu hören.

Dann am 15.07.2015 sehe ich den 2. Rahmenbruch.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass das auf dem Weg zum Sportstudio in der Stadt passiert ist, hier ist kein Berg zu fahren.

Und vorige Woche, sagt mir dieser Verkäufer, der mir das Idworx Rockn Rohler verkauft hat;"Dann musst Du ebend vorausschauend fahren."
Ich wollte wissen, wie er das meint, weil ich ja nicht durch Löcher o.ä. mit dem Bike rammle.
Er darauf:"Ja, dann kannst Du ebend nicht im Wiegetritt den steilsten Berg hochfahren!"

Ich dachte, ich bin im falschen Film! Jetzt kann man auf einmal keine Berge im stehen hochfahren.

Weiterhin ist rausgekommen, dass ich *Lastspitzen vermeiden* muss.
Also auch wenn ich mich im Sitzen einen Berg hochquäle, kann das zum Bruch des Rahmens führen, durch die
großen Kräfte, die die Rohloff Nabe übeträgt.
Einige Fahrtechnikübungen darf ich auch nicht machen.
Schon das stehen mit meinem Gewicht ist eine große Belastung für das Bike.

Das Alles erfahre ich jetzt, wo ich 3800€ ausgegeben habe. Und das kann einfach nicht sein.
Die Beratung von Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf, war genau so eine Falschberatung, wie die in Chemnitz.

*Aber das gilt wirklich nur in meinem Fall, dass man den Gebrauch des Idworx Rockn Rohler einschränken muss.
Wie gesagt, ich bin 207 groß, mache Bodybuilding und wiege 120kg. Fahrfertig wiege ich 130 bis maximal 140.
Meist aber 130kg.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Naja, Betrug wäre Strafrecht und die Geschichte mit der Abnutzung fällt mMn ins Zivilrecht. Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe, der Staatsanwalt klagt auch keinen Schadenersatz für dich ein.
> Mal davon abgesehen, jmd Betrug zu unterstellen kann ganz böse enden, da wäre ich etwas vorsichtig.
> 
> Wieviele km bist du mit den Komponenten denn gefahren?
> ...



Ich habe den ganzen Vorfall noch einmal zusammengefasst.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Das Problem bei LuckyBike scheint zu sein, dass man hier einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie, sprich Sachkenntnis bei Rädern hat.
> Wenn dem so wäre, täte sich LuckyBike auch einfacher einen Fehler einzugestehen.
> Aber dem Unwissenden ist eben schwer Einsicht zu vermitteln, denn für Einsicht bräuchte man wiederum Wissen.
> 
> ...



Nein, bei 4000€ muss jeder meiner genannten Anforderungen erfüllt sein. Und laut Verkäufer war sie das auch.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hat die nicht von einen anderen Bike abgeraten?



Ja, sie hat von einem anderen MTB abgeraten, das kam ca. 5000€.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> jetzt würde mich auch interessieren wie das mit der frau gelaufen ist... nicht viel auf ihre meinung gegeben und am nächsten tag nochmal hin?



Nein, die Verkäuferin und der Verkäufer, sind in verschiedenen Lucky Bike Läden.

Ich habe aber dem Verkäufer von dem Ratschlag der Frau erzählt.

Er hat mir versichert, dass das mit dem neuen Bike alles kein Problem sei.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich habe das jetzt so verstanden das er sich ein bike ausgesucht hat, die verkäuferin kam und sagte nö, das kriegste nich, machste nur kaputt.
> 
> 
> dann wurde aus unerfindlichem grund der verkäufer ausgetauscht und ihm das IDworx schmackhaft gemacht, wahrscheinlich dachte der käufer das würde ausreichen.



Es waren 2 verschiedene Läden.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gefragt. Er geht aber nicht drauf ein!
> Wenn die Verkäuferin vor dem Kauf eine negative Antwort gegeben hat, biste selber schuld und du würdest nichts von mir bekommen.
> 
> Wenn es andersrum ist, kämpfe für dein recht...



Nein, die 2 Lucky Bike Läden sind verschiedene Läden.

Von der Frau habe ich meinem verkäufer erzählt. Alles kein Problem für dieses Rad, sagte der.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand dieses Durcheinander auf die relevanten Fakten runterbrechen?



Ich habe den ganzen Vorfall noch einmal zusammengefasst. Da findest Du alles von Anfang an.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man erstmal die Happen die der TE hier in mundgerechten Portionen vorwirft chronologisch zusammenreimen, aus mindestens 2 Threads.
> Mit juristischen Hintergrund ist die Meinung was manche Leute unter Betrug verstehen wollen besonders köstlich. Mal abgesehen, dass ihr hier in einer falsche Sparte des Rechts unterwegs seid.
> 
> Viel hilft viel, der Meinung waren schon die heißen Muddis die ihre Rötzlöffel mit dem X6 zum Kindergarten kutschieren.



Ich habe den ganzen Vorfall noch einmal zusammengefasst.


----------



## fregger87 (3. August 2015)

Wenn dir die Verkäuferin davon abgeraten hat! Warum kaufst du dir trotzdem eins? Spätestens da, würde ich doch im Internet schauen was es in meiner Gewichtsklasse gibt. Das ist einfach nur blöd gewesen, sorry. Der verkäufer ha tim 2. Laden scheisse erzàhlt, aber du hättest es besser wissen sollen. Die Frau hat einen 5tsd Euro Deal mit dir abgelehnt! Das hätte dich stutzig machen müssen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Sehr gut, Danke.

Kurzum, ich habe jahrelang bei einem bekannten online-Bikeladen mit Ladengeschäft in allen möglichen Abteilungen gearbeitet.

Ich bleibe dabei, Beratung und Ausführung seitens LuckyBike eine Katastrophe und Leute wie die ehrliche Dame gibt es selten, da die meisten Cheffes immer Druck machen auf Verkaufen was das Zeuch hält.

LuckyBike ist nach dieser Darstellung, welche für mich glaubwürdig ist, sowohl in Ton als auch Inhalt, verantwortlich für eine katastrophale Beratung mit Folgen.

Fertig. So wie Ryanair mit ihrem abartigen Verhalten den Mitarbeitern und Kunden gegenüber ist für mich LuckyBike damit auch unten durch. Ende. 

Auch wenn ich diesen Retortenladen noch nicht mal kenne.
Muss wieder mal irgend so ein "Investor" sein, der fremder Leute Kohle in ein Projekt steckt, wobei sich dann schön jahrzehntelang Steuern abschreiben lassen und Menschen arbeiten, die mit Radsport nix zu tun haben.

Leute, geht zu "Mikes Bikes" um die Ecke, oder Franzis Hinterhofshop oder was weiß ich, wenn ihr eine Beratung wollt, legt paar Mark mehr auf den Tisch und haltet euch doch endlich mal von diesen dubiosen Bike-Kaufhofs weg.
Die kriegen von mir höchstens mal 3 Mark für nen Schlauch am SA Nachmittag, wenn ich auf die schnelle nix anderes parat habe.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. August 2015)

Lucky bike chemnitz, alles klar. Da gibts echte spezialisten. So wie der eine heisst sieht der andere aus.


----------



## garbel (3. August 2015)

Hm, Wiegetritt ist doch Bestandteil von "ganz normalem" Fahrradfahren.

Und du wirst in deiner Kindheit einfach Schrottbikes gefahren sein (wie die Meisten, mich eingeschlossen), denn Bodybuilder warst du ja damals noch nicht - hoffe ich jedenfalls...

Ich würde mich mal bei Nicolai oder Mi:Tech informieren, die können dir bestimmt helfen. Du hast ja nicht nur besondere Anforderungen an die Rahmenstabilität, sondern auch an die Größe, ein XL von der Stange reicht dir ja nicht mehr.

Gerade Mi:Tech hat noch vernünftige Preise für eine "Custom-Schmiede" und ist nicht so abgehoben High-End. Oder eben Cheetah; ich weiß aber nicht, ob Cheetah auch auf Maß baut, denn deren Standardgrößen sind dir auf jeden Fall auch zu klein.

Sag denen, du bist eine überdurchschnittlich große 120 kg Kampfmaschine mit Mörder-Oberschenkeln, dann werden die dir schon was erzählen


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Nun, man könnte per Einschreiben  die Herren Christian Morgenroth und Dietmar Eickelmann per Brief anschreiben und mitteilen, was man von der Sache hält, unabhängig wie es ausgeht.

http://www.lucky-bike.de/Impressum/

Vielleicht bekommt man nicht immer Recht, ein Querulant sollte man auch nicht sein, aber zumindest sollte man die Herrschaften, egal wo Sie sitzen und in welcher Branche mal freundlich und klar darauf hinweisen, was man davon hält.

Ansonsten geht´s ja wie immer weiter, wenn keiner was sagt, Freie Bahn! Omas und Opas passt auf euer Gespartes auf.


Um meinen Ekel hier mal einordnen zu können, bei nem 1000Euro Eimer hätte ich auch gesagt, was wunderste Dich denn?

Wenn aber einer 4 Mille im Laden lässt, und die Leute nicht in der Lage sind was vernünftiges für 4 Mille zusammenzufrickeln, oder zumindest so ehrlich sind und sagen, wir können für Conan den Barbaren leider nix anbieten, da habe ich dann kein Verständnis mehr.


----------



## discordius (3. August 2015)

207cm Körpergröße und ein Rahmen mit einem Reach von 418mm? Ist da ein 20cm Vorbau dran? Machst du da nicht im Stehen schon in der Ebene einen Salto vorwärts? Im Wiegetritt muss da doch ständig die Knie gegen den Lenker kommen.


----------



## Jaerrit (3. August 2015)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Verkäuferin davon abgeraten hat! Warum kaufst du dir trotzdem eins? Spätestens da, würde ich doch im Internet schauen was es in meiner Gewichtsklasse gibt. Das ist einfach nur blöd gewesen, sorry. Der verkäufer ha tim 2. Laden scheisse erzàhlt, aber du hättest es besser wissen sollen. Die Frau hat einen 5tsd Euro Deal mit dir abgelehnt! Das hätte dich stutzig machen müssen!!!!



Sorry, aber Dein Beitrag ist irgendwie unpassend. Die Verkäuferin hat ihm doch von einem ganz anderen Rad abgeraten, das 5000€ gekostet hat. Das kann ja ein was weiß ich Carbon-Leichtbau-Mopped gewesen sein, da hätte vermutlich auch Omma Ilse abgeraten. 
Er hat ja scheinbar nicht die mega Riesen-Ahnung (was ich nicht böse meine), aber er hat halt dem "Berater" in einem augenscheinlichen "Fachgeschäft" vertraut in dessen Aussage. Ich denke mal sowas wird ihm kein zweites Mal passieren, aber da jetzt noch nachzutreten find ich nicht fair. Was, ausser in einem anderen Laden einen anderen Verkäufer fragen soll er machen ohne Plan von Bikes? Auf die Idee mit dem Forum ist er ja jetzt schon gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (3. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Die kriegen von mir höchstens mal 3 Mark für nen Schlauch am SA Nachmittag, wenn ich auf die schnelle nix anderes parat habe.



http://www.schwalbe.com/de/haendlersuche.html (entweder Schlauch-Automat bei der Suche angeben oder die passende Schmachtfohn-Äppp runterladen)

Alternativ:
http://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/service/schlauchAutomat_de.html


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Verkäuferin davon abgeraten hat! Warum kaufst du dir trotzdem eins? Spätestens da, würde ich doch im Internet schauen was es in meiner Gewichtsklasse gibt. Das ist einfach nur blöd gewesen, sorry. Der verkäufer ha tim 2. Laden scheisse erzàhlt, aber du hättest es besser wissen sollen. Die Frau hat einen 5tsd Euro Deal mit dir abgelehnt! Das hätte dich stutzig machen müssen!!!!



Na ja, ich kann Dir sagen, warum ich dachte, dass es beim Rockn Rohler klappt.
Schon die Federgabel macht einen massiven Eindruck.
Das ganze Bike ansich sieht richtig robust aus.

Und ich bin leider echt nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass mich der Verkäufer anlügt, nachdem ich ihm gesagt habe,
dass sein Kollege in Chemnitz mir Mist verkauft hat und dass seine Kollegin mir vom 5000€ Rad abgeraten hat.

Das er mir dann trotzdem sagt, dass mein fahrfertiges Gewicht von 130 bis 140kg kein Problem für das Bike sind und dass ich damit auch im stehen Berge hochfahren kann, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.

Es geht ja nicht darum, ob er es wußte oder nicht.

*Er ist der Fachmann, wenn er sagt, dass das Rad den Kunden aushält, und dann hält das Rad den Kunden nicht aus,dann hat er eine falsche Aussage gemacht. Egal ob mit Absicht, nicht mit Absicht.
Wenn er es aus Unwissenheit gemacht hat, dann ist es noch schlimmer.*

Das wäre das gleiche, wie wenn ein Polizist keine Ahnung von der StVo hat. Oder ein Bäcker nicht backen kann.

Wäre was anderes, wenn ich das Bike beim Blumenhändler gekauft hätte. Nix gegen Blumen.
Der hat evtl. keine Ahnung von MTB's.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Nun, man könnte per Einschreiben  die Herren Christian Morgenroth und Dietmar Eickelmann per Brief anschreiben und mitteilen, was man von der Sache hält, unabhängig wie es ausgeht.
> 
> http://www.lucky-bike.de/Impressum/
> 
> ...



Ja, dass stimmt, dass sollte ich machen.

Manchmal finden die Chefs das echt nicht gut.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

discordius schrieb:


> 207cm Körpergröße und ein Rahmen mit einem Reach von 418mm? Ist da ein 20cm Vorbau dran? Machst du da nicht im Stehen schon in der Ebene einen Salto vorwärts? Im Wiegetritt muss da doch ständig die Knie gegen den Lenker kommen.



Nein, dass geht sehr gut. Aber im Sitzen komme ich die Berge doch besser hoch und es geht mehr in die Beine.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Freundlich bleiben.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. August 2015)

Also lucky bike radlbauer gabs schon Anfang der 80er bei Augsburg, und die marktschreierischen Anzeigen verhiessen schon damals nichts gutes. Hier in Leipzig gibt es glaub drei Filialen, und die sind alle für 500€ max. Muttifahrräder voll ok, aber nie im Leben käme ich auf die Idee, bei denen so viel Kohle zu lassen.
Aber hey, Stadler ist auch nicht besser, und auch BDO oder biker+boarder würden sicher nicht so ohne weiteres ein 4000€ Bike zurücknehmen.

Dass sich Verkäufer nicht mit den Besonderheiten von Rohloff im MTB Einsatz auskennen, finde ich normal. Ich habe es selbst nicht geglaubt, bis ich sah wie bei einem Mitradler die Sitzstrebe brach, und das war ein 75kg Typ die Brockenstrasse hoch.

Insofern würde ich denen wo du es gekauft hast einfach eine Frist setzen (14Tage), innert derer die dir das Geld zurück geben, und einen kleinen Abzug für die Nutzung erlauben. Dabei kannst vdu dich ja an den paar cent/km orientieren, die das Finanzamt gestattet (7ct?8ct? Wären dann bei zB 3000km 240€).

Und BTW, mit so einem zu kleinen Fahrrad ist das doch eh Mist!! Selbst mein billiges Drössiger 29er Hardtail hat 445 reach, das geht grad so, und ich bin nur 202cm.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

Ich habe gerade noch einmal mit Idworx gesprochen und wir kamen zu 3 möglichen Punkten:
(Das gilt nur für mich, nicht für die breite Masse!!!)

1. Das Bike geht zurück, ich bekomme das Geld zurück.
2. Reparatur + großes Kettenblatt vorn und diverse Einschränkungen, z.B. bei den Fahrtechniken.
3. Titanrahmen für + 500€ aber auch mit diversen Einschränkungen.
Oder ich habe sehr viel Geld und bezahle eine Neuentwicklung ganz speziell nur für mich.

Es läuft aber immer wieder auf 1. hinaus, da ich ja durch das fahren mehr Kraft bekomme und irgendwann bricht bei mir
der Rahmen wieder. Und wie soll ich oder Idworx dann nachweisen, dass es an unsachgemäßen Gebrauch liegt?

Aus dem Grund hat auch Idworx gesagt, dass es speziell für mich nicht das passende Bike ist.

Dann liegt das jetzt bei Lucky Bike, ob sie schlecht dastehen wollen oder nicht.

*Ich werde größere Dinge nicht mehr ohne schriftliche Bestätigung des Verkäufers kaufen, die dann
natürlich,auch schriftlich bestätigt, nicht durch AGB's o.ä. ausgehebelt werden können.
Vertrauen ist gut, Mißtrauen besser!*

Jedenfalls werde ich für die Nachwelt über jede neue Entwicklung, ob Lucky Bike einsichtig ist oder nicht berichten.

Mein 1. Akt wird sein, Euch zu sagen, wo in Düsseldorf ich das Rockn Rohler gekauft habe:

Edit: Das darf ich Euch nur persönlich sagen. Also per email.


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also lucky bike radlbauer gabs schon Anfang der 80er bei Augsburg, und die marktschreierischen Anzeigen verhiessen schon damals nichts gutes. Hier in Leipzig gibt es glaub drei Filialen, und die sind alle für 500€ max. Muttifahrräder voll ok, aber nie im Leben käme ich auf die Idee, bei denen so viel Kohle zu lassen.
> Aber hey, Stadler ist auch nicht besser, und auch BDO oder biker+boarder würden sicher nicht so ohne weiteres ein 4000€ Bike zurücknehmen.
> 
> Dass sich Verkäufer nicht mit den Besonderheiten von Rohloff im MTB Einsatz auskennen, finde ich normal. Ich habe es selbst nicht geglaubt, bis ich sah wie bei einem Mitradler die Sitzstrebe brach, und das war ein 75kg Typ die Brockenstrasse hoch.
> ...



Bin maximal 2000km damit gefahren.


----------



## Snowcrash (3. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Mein 1. Akt wird sein, Euch zu sagen, wo in Düsseldorf ich das Rockn Rohler gekauft habe:
> 
> *ZENSIERT*



Na, wenn das mal gut geht.

EDIT: Quod est demonstrandum.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> *Ich werde größere Dinge nicht mehr ohne schriftliche Bestätigung des Verkäufers kaufen, die dann
> natürlich,auch schriftlich bestätigt, nicht durch AGB's o.ä. ausgehebelt werden können.
> Vertrauen ist gut, Mißtrauen besser!*




Gut, dass Du Dich weiter einsetzt. Geh den Weg, das Geld zurück zu bekommen, lass alles andere außen vor.
IdWorx finde ich aber auch komisch, wenn die sagen, dass es jetzt an LuckyBike alleine liegt. Egal.

Jedenfalls, das oben zitierte wird so nicht funktionieren, denn jeder Laden wird Dir sagen, dann kauf halt nix bei uns.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre sich zum Beispiel bei uns Schergen aus dem MTB Forum zu informieren. Es gibt noch andere Brocken außer Dich, die auch ein Rad gefunden haben dass ihnen passt. Wir sind wieder beim Stichwort Stahl, oder aber ne Sonderanfertigung, die Du zu dem Preis des IdWorx auch schon hättest haben können.

Für ungefähr den Preis gibt es was von der Stange was passt, oder man geht zu Werner Juchem oder Agresti oder meinetwegen der komische Kalle Nicolai und wen es noch so gibt, und bespricht mit denen die Voraussetzungen und Notwendigkeiten für eine Sonderanfertigung in Sachen Rahmenbau. Hier gibt es dann im Falle eines Falles in der Regel auch eine vernünftige Nachbetreuung. Sollte im Preisbereich liegen bleiben. Maßanfertigung ist heute nicht mehr so teuer, denn im Vergleich ist der Schrott von der Stange auch so teuer geworden.

Flinte nicht ins Korn werfen und resignieren. Jeder hat schon mal in die Kacke gegriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (3. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch einmal mit Idworx gesprochen und wir kamen zu 3 möglichen Punkten:
> 1. Das Bike geht zurück, ich bekomme das Geld zurück.



dann ist doch alles erledigt und gut ausgegangen. abhaken und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken.

sobald du dein geld hast, kannste dich ja nochmals ausgiebig informieren lassen, indem du einen neuen thread startest.
alternativen wurden ja nun derweil schon einige genannt. bei deinen körpermassen wäre ein stangenfahrrad eher die schlechtere wahl, sofern du nicht die möglichkeit(en) zum probesitzen hast.
die gängigen "fahrradketten" werden leider nichts für dich im programm haben...


----------



## raedariusvector (3. August 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> dann ist doch alles erledigt und gut ausgegangen. abhaken und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken.
> 
> sobald du dein geld hast, kannste dich ja nochmals ausgiebig informieren lassen, indem du einen neuen thread startest.
> alternativen wurden ja nun derweil schon einige genannt. bei deinen körpermassen wäre ein stangenfahrrad eher die schlechtere wahl, sofern du nicht die möglichkeit(en) zum probesitzen hast.
> die gängigen "fahrradketten" werden leider nichts für dich im programm haben...



Na ja für Lucky Bike ist "Geld zurückgeben" = 3790€ - 758€

Also ist nix gut.  Bei so einer Fehlberatung will ich alles zurück haben.

Weil Lucky Bike erst vorige Woche zugegeben haben, dass ich zu schwer bin.
Das haben die aber schon gewußt, als ich das Ding gekauft habe.

*Lucky Bike hat mich quasi verarscht mit falschen Aussagen und nun soll ich dafür bluten.*


----------



## Enginejunk (3. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber hey, Stadler ist auch nicht besser, und auch BDO oder biker+boarder würden sicher nicht so ohne weiteres ein 4000€ Bike zurücknehmen.



sorry, da muss ich aber mal Biker&Boarder etwas in schutz nehmen, die verkaufen nämlich (im laden) auch nicht jedes bike an jeden kunden. 

die sind ähnlich wie die verkäuferin von lucky bike nicht darauf aus das der kunde wegen problemen zurückkommt sondern wegen servicearbeiten und zubehör/teile kaufen. 

die beraten sehr gut, am eigenen leib erfahren. 

deswegen kenne ich auch Lucky Bike so gut, z.b. einen damensattel verkaufen mit "das beste am markt, passt wirklich zu jeder frau da er sich an jeden hintern anpasst" argumenten zeugt nicht gerade von kompetenz.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Na ja für Lucky Bike ist "Geld zurückgeben" = 3790€ - 758€
> 
> Also ist nix gut.  Bei so einer Fehlberatung will ich alles zurück haben.
> 
> ...




er meinte deine aussage von Idworx(!), das du dein geld wiederbekommst. wenn sich luckybike querstellt, nochmal idworx kontaktieren, den fall genau so schildern wie du ihn hier geschildert hast (falschberatung, 20%abzug, mieser service etc.) und dann wird sich erst wieder ein rad drehen. vorher beisst du auf granit bei lucky bike, da geb ich dir brief und siegel drauf.


----------



## freigeist (3. August 2015)

@Enginejunk hat's richtig geschrieben. nochmals bei idworx melden und die vollkommen abstruse summe von 758€ (für den verschleiss..) melden (!)

alternativ kaufste bei LuckyBike 2 reifen ,legst denen diese auf den tisch und verlangst dann deine 3790€ zurück


----------



## Enginejunk (3. August 2015)

ich sag mal das man für den verschleiss schon eine gewisse summe abziehen kann/darf. (musterurteil automobilbereich) aber du hast ja auch unkosten, insbesondere nutzungsausfall. (mach denen das klar das du kein KFZ hast und erhebliche einschränkungen zur Uni, ABM, jobbörse etc. enstanden sind, inkl. mehrkosten für ersatztransportmittel)

das wird dann gegengerechnet.

als ansatz würde ich ohne abzug auf die volle erstattung der kosten bestehen. immernoch unter inbezugnahme der (vielleicht fahrlässigen) aussage von Idworx: Geld zurück!

dazu wie schon erwähnt Idworx mit einbeziehen und den fall klar und sachlich schildern.

p.s.: im übrigen stelle ich mir dich gerade so vor (auch auf deinen schreibstil hin).





(vorspulen auf min. 1:00)

is nich böse gemeint, finds grad nur passend. und ja, 90% aller bodybuilder haben keine beine. sehe ich selber immer wieder wenn ich meine gelenke trainiere...


----------



## beutelfuchs (3. August 2015)

Der wiegt aber eher 80Kg anstatt 130.


----------



## bastea82 (3. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> (mach denen das klar das du kein KFZ hast und erhebliche einschränkungen zur Uni, ABM, jobbörse etc. enstanden sind, inkl. mehrkosten für ersatztransportmittel)


Ganz ehrlich, es geht um ein Fahrrad für die Freizeit und kein Arbeitsgerät. Der Typ ist Student, und Studenten können idR die Öffis entsprechend nutzen, sollte in Düsseldorf ganz gut funktionieren. 
Über die Schiene versuchen finanzielle Mehrkosten bzw. Extrakosten geltend zu machen finde ich etwas lächerlich.


----------



## Willi777 (3. August 2015)

Warum gehst du nicht zum Anwalt? Ein offizielles Schreiben von dem und die Herrschaften überlegen es sich nochmal

Im übrigen findet der als Jurist sicher noch den einen oder andern"Anklage"Punkt, wie fahrlässiges in Kauf nehmen von Unfallrisiko, Verletzung, etc ( nur ein Beispiel)

In meinen Augen gehst Du viel zu sanft mit den Kollegen um und ohne ernsthafte "Drohung" durch Anwalt wird da nix passieren. Dafür im umgekehrten Fall...auf jeden Fall und zwar immer recht hastig ( eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (3. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> aber du hast ja auch unkosten, insbesondere nutzungsausfall. (mach denen das klar das du kein KFZ hast und erhebliche einschränkungen zur Uni, ABM, jobbörse etc. enstanden sind, inkl. mehrkosten für ersatztransportmittel)


 

Einfach: Nein.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. August 2015)

ihr findet es lächerlich, ich sage es funktioniert. wie gesagt, man muss die MEHRkosten (bahn-tram-busfahrkarte) glaubhaft machen. 

und wer sagt das er en anderes verkehrsmittel hat?


----------



## bastea82 (3. August 2015)

Wenn er in D-Dorf studiert wird er vermutlich ein NRW-Ticket besitzen und somit keine Mehrkosten für die Öffis haben. Es dennoch anzugeben wäre mMn schlicht Betrug.


----------



## Seebl (3. August 2015)

Wir haben immer noch keinen wirklichen Einblick in die Passierte, der TE sollte sich dringend mit einem Juristen in Verbindung setzen.



Enginejunk schrieb:


> ihr findet es lächerlich, ich sage es funktioniert. wie gesagt, man muss die MEHRkosten (bahn-tram-busfahrkarte) glaubhaft machen.
> 
> und wer sagt das er en anderes verkehrsmittel hat?



Und dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Einerseits muss erst mal ein Gesetzesverstoß zu Grund liegen auf Grundlage dessen du sowas geltend machen möchtest. Andererseits sprechen wir hier von einem Luxusgut, was alles genannte ausschließen sollte, bzw. nur sehr beschränkt überhaupt möglich macht.

€: Tipp an den TE: Wegen dem hierauf folgenden Posting - und auch sonst - nichts in diesem Thread was rechtlich relevant sein könnte ernst nehmen. Beraten lassen und schauen was geht. Mehr Quatsch auf einem Fleck wird es eh kaum geben.


----------



## Willi777 (4. August 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wenn er in D-Dorf studiert wird er vermutlich ein NRW-Ticket besitzen und somit keine Mehrkosten für die Öffis haben. Es dennoch anzugeben wäre mMn schlicht Betrug.


Was spekulierst Du wild in der Gegend rum, was er hat oder nicht? Wenn er einen Ausfall oder Kosten aufgrund des zweifachen Rahmenbruchs als Folge von absichtlicher Fehlberatung glaubhaft nachweisen kann, ist das vollkommen legitim und rechtens, diese Kosten einzufordern.

Und DAS alles wird ein Fachmann am besten lösen und nicht irgendwer hier, der es zwar für unmoralisch hält, solche Kosten anzubringen, aber scheinbar nicht das beschissene Verhalten des Verkäufers.


----------



## bastea82 (4. August 2015)

Ich spekuliere nicht, ich bringe es in einen für mich logischen Zusammenhang. Student, Düsseldorf, er fährt da irgendwo rum. All das legt für mich den Schluss nahe dass er Student in D-Dorf ist und folglich in Besitz des NRW-Tickets ist. Somit hat er faktisch keine Kosten für die Öffis. Aber mit Logik haben es viele hier im Forum ja nicht.
Dann weise mal die absichtliche Fehlberatung glaubhaft nach 
Gibt es zu sowas eigentlich Urteile die man mal nachlesen könnte bzw. hat jmd schonmal so einen Fall gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (4. August 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Gibt es zu sowas eigentlich Urteile die man mal nachlesen könnte bzw. hat jmd schonmal so einen Fall gewonnen?


2x nein, da zu unbestimmt und es schlicht im Zivilrecht um etwas anderes geht.


----------



## Willi777 (4. August 2015)

Alles was Du nicht weisst ist automatisch spekuliert ("vermutlich"). Egal wie Du es noch umschreibst.

Und wissen tun wir nur die vom Themenstarter genannten Fakten

Inwieweit er damit rechtlich etwas durchsetzen kann ist eine andere Frage

Aber mein Vorschlag ging auch gar nicht bis hin zum Rechtsstreit. Ich sagte nur, dass ein Anwaltsschreiben sehr oft bereits ausreicht, um die Sachlage zu Gunsten des Geschädigten zu verbessern.

Ob im Falle weiterer Blockade eine Klage Sinn macht, sollten Profis entscheiden


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. August 2015)

Es würde schon reichen, dass alle Beteiligten hier an die Geschäftsleitung von LuckBike schreibt, dass Sie das Thema hier dubios finden.
Wer den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl nicht hört, der hört auch keinen Anwalt.

Mich nervt mitlerweile mehr als den TE, dass es hier nicht weitergeht.
Ich will jetzt endlich über das neue Rad sprechen, eins aus Stahl individuell aufgebaut und dann will ich den TE sagen hören, wie geil das neue Rad ist und er ordentlich reintreten kann.


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> er meinte deine aussage von Idworx(!), das du dein geld wiederbekommst. wenn sich luckybike querstellt, nochmal idworx kontaktieren, den fall genau so schildern wie du ihn hier geschildert hast (falschberatung, 20%abzug, mieser service etc.) und dann wird sich erst wieder ein rad drehen. vorher beisst du auf granit bei lucky bike, da geb ich dir brief und siegel drauf.



Also Idworx war sehr vorsichtig in seinen Äußerungen. Ich erhielt alle Antworten bezüglich dieses Falles
per Telefon.* Immerhin ist Lucky Bike Kunde von Idworx, d.h. Idworx braucht Lucky Bike!*
Gute Idworx hat mir für 500€ das Rockn Rohler mit einem Titanrahmen angeboten aber auch mit Einschränkungen,
mit denen ich beim Kauf nicht einverstanden war.
Es wurde mir von Idworx nur gesagt, dass *das Rad im Nachhinein für mich unterdimensioniert* ist, dass ich damit keine steilen Berge hochfahren kann, kein 180° Hinterradversetzen machen kann, keine Drops, auf keine Sprünge die einem Drop bzw. der Belastung eines Drops ähneln. Auch ständiges Vorderrad- Hinterrad- hochheben über Baumstämme mit mehr Durchmesser von ca. 10cm darf ich nicht machen. Das war natürlich per Telefon. 

*Ich kann also nicht zu Lucky Bike gehen uns sagen,"Aber Idworx, die haben gesagt,...."*

Idworx hat sich neutral bei dieser Sache verhalten. Und ich habe zu Idworx gesagt, dass ich von den 3790€ 20% = 758€
in den Wind schreiben soll. Man hat mir dann gesagt, dass dies üblich ist, dass man eine Abnutzung abzieht.

Bezüglich der 758€, auf die ich verzichten soll, es sind nur die Reifen und die Kurbel abgenutzt, steht Idworx
hinter Lucky Bike. 

Von einer Fehlberatung bezüglich Lucky Bike gegenüber mir, habe ich aus den Idworx Mitarbeitern kein Wort herausbekommen. 
Ich habe gestern noch zu Idworx gesagt, dass es doch nicht sein kann, dass Lucky Bike mir mehrmals versichert hat, dass meine 120kg kein Problem für das Rad sind. Lucky Bike hätte doch bei Idworx nachfragen können.
Idworx hat mir darauf gesagt:"Auch wir hätten dann gesagt, dass dies keine Problem ist."

*Idworx hat also nie etwas bezüglich einer Fehlberatung von Lucky Bike mir gegenüber gesagt.*

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich das ausdrücken soll, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es später in die Richtung ging, dass
der Rahmenbruch durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch entstanden ist.

Meine Fahrtechnikübungen, seien schon in Richtung Kunststücke gegangen. Und dafür sei das Rad nicht ausgelegt.

Stopp and Go, Stehen ohne Umfallen, Hinterrad versetzen,... finde ich nicht als Kunststück.

Ich denke, das viele Biker gar nicht wissen, dass ihr Mountainbike laut Hersteller gar nicht für die Aktion X ausgelegt ist.
*Da kann ein Biker schnell in der Ecke unsachgemäßer Gebrauch stehen.*

Ich z.B. wußte nicht, dass ich mit diesem Rad auf keinen Fall Drops machen darf, auch nicht aus nur 1m Höhe.
Das hat man mir auch eindeutig bei Idworx gesagt. Ich habe noch nie einen gemacht, weil ich die Technik mit dem
Vorderrad hochziehen nie richtig konnte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

@raedariusvector
Fahre doch einfach in ein anderen luky bike store, in dem du noch nicht warst, und lass dich beraten... du möchtest ein Mountainbike mit einer wartungsarmen Schaltung.
(Das alles mit Nachweis.) 
Mal sehen was dir da empfohlen wird.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. August 2015)

Beide genannten Firmen sind von dem was ich so mitbekommen muss ein Puff, den ich mit meinem Schampusgeld nie betreten werde.
Schon gesagt und nochmal wiederholt, ein lächerlich kleinliches Verhalten. Mit so jemandem kann man einfach nix anfangen.

Aber wer nen Fehler macht der muss auch einfach mal dazu stehen und wenns was kostet. Diese rumgeeiere und herumwinden ist schleimiger und unerträglicher als jede Made.

Schlimm ist, dass etwaige Sesselpuper sowas als normal ansehen und nicht kapieren können was daran so abstoßend ist.
Wenn es mein Laden wäre:

Ah ja, wir haben Dich falsch beraten, dann lass Dich mal ansehen, ok, shit happens, meine Mitarbeiter können auch nicht immer richtig handeln. Sei´s drum. Ist nicht grad wenig, aber erstatten wir Dir die Kohle, entschuldigen uns für den Murks, bist Du mit nem gerechten Anteil wegen der Nutzung einverstanden? Scheiss drauf, ist peinlich genug, zahle ich lieber direkt alles. Lassen wir uns nicht lumpen.
Wir hätten Dir nie so ein Rad geben sollen und Dich damit den Laden verlassen lassen.


Lass mal durch den Laden gehen, ob wir nicht was besseres für Dich finden. Handschlag drauf?
Schön, alles klar. Danke.

IdWorx muss aber doch auch die Gewährleistung als Hersteller bringen, da hat LB doch nix mit zu tun.
DIE sollten sich die Kosten teilen, das Rad zurücknehmen.
ODER Dir die Kohle für nen ordentlichen Rahmen rausgeben und alls kostenfrei für Dich umrüsten.

Kulanz kostet immer was, aber oft bekommt man auch was zurück dafür.

Alles was ich sonst lese, Krämerseelen.


----------



## Rayman009 (4. August 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie sich das mit der Nutzungspauschale verhält, aber ich würde den Rahmen ein weiteres Mal tauschen lassen und nach dem nächsten (höchstwahrscheinlichen) Rahmenbruch vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.

Aber ich habe eben keine Ahnung ob die dann dennoch was vom Preis abziehen können....

Bei einem hochwertigen PC hat das bei mir schonmal funktioniert und der Laden war auch ziemlich angepisst deswegen, aber letzten Endes konnten die nix machen.

Versuch es und dann geh zu einem ordentlichen Händler oder wie schon angeraten gleich zu einem Hersteller und rede direkt mit denen.


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Es würde schon reichen, dass alle Beteiligten hier an die Geschäftsleitung von LuckBike schreibt, dass Sie das Thema hier dubios finden.
> Wer den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl nicht hört, der hört auch keinen Anwalt.
> 
> Mich nervt mitlerweile mehr als den TE, dass es hier nicht weitergeht.
> Ich will jetzt endlich über das neue Rad sprechen, eins aus Stahl individuell aufgebaut und dann will ich den TE sagen hören, wie geil das neue Rad ist und er ordentlich reintreten kann.



Ich habe bei Juchem angerufen und hier hat man mir gesagt, dass ich ca. 5000€ für ein Bike bezahlen muss, mit dem ich dann auch in einem Bikepark gehen kann, mit dem kann ich auch springen, Drops machen, Alpencross, ich kann damit im stehen Berge hochfahren usw.  Das Bike hat dann auch Rohloff Nabe.

Und die haben mir gerade noch gute Tipps zu Lucky Bike gegeben.


----------



## fone (4. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Beide genannten Firmen sind von dem was ich so mitbekommen muss ein Puff, den ich mit meinem Schampusgeld nie betreten werde.


Luckybike/Radlbauer wird die Story ziemlich kalt lassen. 
Idworx, die von zahlungskräftigen Kunden abhängig sind, die meinen sich was besonderes zu leisten, könnten aber mal was für ihr image tun...


----------



## Willi777 (4. August 2015)

Hast Du den Herrschaften den Link zu dieser Diskussion hier gegeben?
Würde ich auch machen.
Dann werden die zusehen, wie Ihr Ruf den Bach runter geht oder reagieren. Sowas spricht sich rum.

Entweder es heist dann, die Jungs von XY sind kulant und hilfsbereit oder eben, die ziehen dich voll ab.

Und diese Plattform hier ist ja wahrlich keine unbedeutende Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @raedariusvector
> Fahre doch einfach in ein anderen luky bike store, in dem du noch nicht warst, und lass dich beraten... du möchtest ein Mountainbike mit einer wartungsarmen Schaltung.
> (Das alles mit Nachweis.)
> Mal sehen was dir da empfohlen wird.



Geht nicht mehr, wir haben hier nur 2 Läden. In den anderen war ich wegen eines Gutachtens und der Durchsicht nach 250km.
Die kennen mich leider.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Juchem angerufen und hier hat man mir gesagt, dass ich ca. 5000€ für ein Bike bezahlen muss, mit dem ich dann auch in einem Bikepark gehen kann, mit dem kann ich auch springen, Drops machen, Alpencross, ich kann damit im stehen Berge hochfahren usw.  Das Bike hat dann auch Rohloff Nabe.
> 
> Und die haben mir gerade noch gute Tipps zu Lucky Bike gegeben.



Ich habe Juchem mal so in den Raum geworfen, denn ich habe selbst eins, habe den Werner auch mal besucht.

Die bauen eben auch für Übergrößen, große Leute, schwere Leute, kleine Zwerge und so auf Mass und dann aus vernünftigem Material, in vernünftiger Stärke, so auf den Kunden angepasst eben.
Der Einsatzbereich kann besprochen werden, eventuelle Extrawünsche und Verstärkungen wo es Sinn macht. 
Mit Statik kennt der Werner und mitlerweile sein Sohn auch sich aus.
Hier gilt immer sinvoll machbar vor Gedöns. Wer Gedöns will und der Werner findet das unsinnig, dann baut der es einfach nicht. Fertig. Wenn der meint das wäre machbar ist es das auch, wenn nicht, dann sagt er es Dir und Du kriegst nix.

Ich würde nen Rahmen bauen lassen und die Teile eventuell mit Hilfe des Forums zusammenbasteln je nach Wunsch. In Sache Ausstattung sind Juchems Preise und Auswahl nicht so gut, denn er ist ein kleiner Hersteller und hat zwar viel Ahnung vom Rahmenbau, aber weniger von Teilen. Außer Rohloff und so. Aber vielleicht hat sich das geändert seit sein Sohn da ist. Keine Ahnung.

Aber wenn wir uns das im Vergleich angucken: 3800 für ein Idworx und 5000 für ein handgefertigtes auf Mass, was bei Deinen Ausmaßen eben schon sinnvoll ist, ich sagte ja, das ist nicht so ein himmelweiter preislicher Unterschied, aber ein riesiger in Sachen Material.

Du kommst ja aus D-Dorf, oder? 
Wenn es jemals dazu kommen sollte, lohnt sich ein Tagestrip in die Vulkaneifel mit anmeldung vorher.
Die Juchems gucken dich dann auch mal an und reden mit dir über den Einsatzbereich und Fahrstil und Deine Ansichten, egal wieviel oder wenig Ahnung Du hast. Dann sagen die Dir direkt was Unsinn ist, was machbar ist und dann fängt der Werner auch schon an zu zeichnen .
Nix CAD .

Sonderwünsche wie verschmirgelte Schweißraupen und so kosten immer bissel mehr, muss man sehen was man da haben will. Pulverschicht 2 fach in Wunschlackierung ist auch mit drin, klar.
Ich kenne auch noch so ein paar Leute mit Übermaßen die auch ein Juchem haben / hatten.

Wer sowas bastelt:






Wo 2 Fettsäcke durch grobes Gelände mit können der kriegt es auch hin was für einen schweren zu basteln.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. August 2015)

Wat denn nu für ein Gutachen? Langsam wird es total wüst hier... Ich hoffe das es für den TE einen ordentlichen Ausgang nimmt, bzw er ohne die siebenhundertnochwas Schleifen aus der Nummer rauskommt. 

Hier müsste lange seitens des Herstellers eingegriffen werden, Lucky Bike wird es wohl eine feuchten Furz interessieren wenn keiner aus der IBC dort mehr sein MTB kauft, die Anzahl der IBCler die dies bisher getan haben dürfte gering sein. Für Idworx dürfte die Sache da von deutlich existenziellerem Interesse sein, wenngleich sie wohl mehr Trekker als MTB verkaufen. 

Das was hier passiert ist genau das, was mich aus diesen Fahrrad-Kaufhäusern fernhält. Und sollten diese mal ein wirklich gutes Angebot haben, ist es meist nicht auf Lager, oder ausverkauft, oder oder oder...


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ich habe Juchem mal so in den Raum geworfen, denn ich habe selbst eins, habe den Werner auch mal besucht.
> 
> Die bauen eben auch für Übergrößen, große Leute, schwere Leute, kleine Zwerge und so auf Mass und dann aus vernünftigem Material, in vernünftiger Stärke, so auf den Kunden angepasst eben.
> Der Einsatzbereich kann besprochen werden, eventuelle Extrawünsche und Verstärkungen wo es Sinn macht.
> ...



Ja, von dem Tandem hat der Hr. Juchem gerade viel erzählt.

Er hat mich auch gleich bezüglich Mythen aufgeklärt, wie dass man an einem Rad angeblich nie die Speichen nachziehen muss.

Und er war der erste, der mir sagte, dass ich eigentlich ein Fully brauche und solche 650MB Räder.
Irgendwie so hießen die Teile 650bla.

Die Beratung ist echt ein mega Unterschied.

Ich soll ihm alles zuschicken und dann nennt er mir den Preis.

Der Juchem würde mir ein Bike bauen, das ich noch mit 120 Jahren fahren kann.


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wat denn nu für ein Gutachen? Langsam wird es total wüst hier... Ich hoffe das es für den TE einen ordentlichen Ausgang nimmt, bzw er ohne die siebenhundertnochwas Schleifen aus der Nummer rauskommt.
> 
> Hier müsste lange seitens des Herstellers eingegriffen werden, Lucky Bike wird es wohl eine feuchten Furz interessieren wenn keiner aus der IBC dort mehr sein MTB kauft, die Anzahl der IBCler die dies bisher getan haben dürfte gering sein. Für Idworx dürfte die Sache da von deutlich existenziellerem Interesse sein, wenngleich sie wohl mehr Trekker als MTB verkaufen.
> 
> Das was hier passiert ist genau das, was mich aus diesen Fahrrad-Kaufhäusern fernhält. Und sollten diese mal ein wirklich gutes Angebot haben, ist es meist nicht auf Lager, oder ausverkauft, oder oder oder...



Ich bin vor paar Monaten gegen ein Auto gefahren, das mir die Vorfahrt genommen hat.
Und ich musste hier von der Werkstatt ein Gutachten haben, dass es keine Schäden am Rad gab.

Die kennen mich also in diesem Laden. Da kann ich keinen "Scheinkauf" tätigen


----------



## Jaerrit (4. August 2015)

Ich habe da gerade ne ganz andere Idee: Bist Du im ADAC? Da gibts doch kostenfreie eine anwaltliche Erst-Beratung, ich würde hier mal anfragen ob das nicht auch evtl. für den Fahrradkauf gilt, ist ja schließlich ein Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## gurkenfolie (4. August 2015)

warum nimmst du nicht einfach die 3 k eur und kaufst dir ein stabiles hardtail mit kettenschaltung?
2souls oder nicolai usw.
so krass sind 120kg jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## craysor (4. August 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich habe da gerade ne ganz andere Idee: Bist Du im ADAC? Da gibts doch kostenfreie eine anwaltliche Erst-Beratung, ich würde hier mal anfragen ob das nicht auch evtl. für den Fahrradkauf gilt, ist ja schließlich ein Verkehrsmittel.


Die Erstberatung gilt auch fürs Fahrrad. Aber viel wird der Anwalt nicht sagen können, der Fall ist rechtlich einfach. Hat das Fahrrad einen Mangel gehts zurück. Kein Mangel und keine Fehlberatung, keine Rückgabe. Als Anwalt kann man das nicht beurteilen, da es in erster Linie eine technische Frage ist. Aber es spricht viel für einen Mangel. Und klar ist, dass die Gebrauchsvorteile, also Entgelt für die Nutzung, allenfalls im untersten Bereich liegen können. Im Gegenzug hat der Käufer einen Anspruch auf Verzinsung des Kaufpreises, das wird sich mit den Nutzungsvorteilen aufheben.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. August 2015)

craysor schrieb:


> Die Erstberatung gilt auch fürs Fahrrad. Aber viel wird der Anwalt nicht sagen können, der Fall ist rechtlich einfach. Hat das Fahrrad einen Mangel gehts zurück. Kein Mangel und keine Fehlberatung, keine Rückgabe. Als Anwalt kann man das nicht beurteilen, da es in erster Linie eine technische Frage ist. Aber es spricht viel für einen Mangel. Und klar ist, dass die Gebrauchsvorteile, also Entgelt für die Nutzung, allenfalls im untersten Bereich liegen können. Im Gegenzug hat der Käufer einen Anspruch auf Verzinsung des Kaufpreises, das wird sich mit den Nutzungsvorteilen aufheben.



Das auf Papier von einem Anwalt wird jedenfalls günstiger sein als die 7 Schleifen die er zahlen soll, und es wird vermutlich zum gewünschten Erfolg (Wandlung des Kaufvertrags) führen... Anders kommt man diesem "Fachhändler" ja scheinbar nicht bei, ausser der Hersteller tritt da nochmals vermittelnd ein, aber der scheint ja lt. dem Telefonat des TE auf dem Standpunkt zu stehen, das er es nicht bestimmungsgemäß genutzt hat und somit selber Schuld ist. So zumindest hört sich das an was der TE schildert. Ist der Hersteller hier nicht vertreten, gleich mal nachsehen...

Edit sagt: Hersteller gibt es hier nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (4. August 2015)

@*Jaerrit*

es geht um den Ruf, nicht darum, wer von hier dort ein bike kauft. Jeder, der diese beiden Unternehmen googelt, wird früher oder spaeter auf diesen Vorfall stoßen.

Die Macht des Internets....


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> warum nimmst du nicht einfach die 3 k eur und kaufst dir ein stabiles hardtail mit kettenschaltung?
> 2souls oder nicolai usw.
> so krass sind 120kg jetzt auch nicht.



Bei mir muss man, wenn man ehrlich ist, mit einem Systemgewicht von 150kg rechnen.
Hr. Juchem kann mir für knapp 5000€ ein heftiges Fully aufbauen.
Alles andere sind Alternative, mit denen ich z.B. nicht springen kann u.ä.


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das auf Papier von einem Anwalt wird jedenfalls günstiger sein als die 7 Schleifen die er zahlen soll, und es wird vermutlich zum gewünschten Erfolg (Wandlung des Kaufvertrags) führen... Anders kommt man diesem "Fachhändler" ja scheinbar nicht bei, ausser der Hersteller tritt da nochmals vermittelnd ein, aber der scheint ja lt. dem Telefonat des TE auf dem Standpunkt zu stehen, das er es nicht bestimmungsgemäß genutzt hat und somit selber Schuld ist. So zumindest hört sich das an was der TE schildert. Ist der Hersteller hier nicht vertreten, gleich mal nachsehen...
> 
> Edit sagt: Hersteller gibt es hier nicht...



Man kann das kurz so schildern, die eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus.

Man hat mir nicht direkt gesagt, dass ich mit dem Bike Dinge gemacht habe, die ich hätte nicht tun dürfen.
Es gab seit ein paar Tagen Einschränkungen, die auch an die 2. Reparatur gebunden waren.
Man muss hier halt den Unterschied zwischen implizit und explizit beachten.
Und Idworx hat sich wirklich vorsichtig ausgedrückt, bezüglich Fehlberatung.

Wir sind uns sicher einig, dass kein Hersteller von Bikes, Autos, Sexpuppen oder was auch immer,
etwas gegen seine Abnehmer sagen würde.


----------



## bastea82 (4. August 2015)

Dann entweder das Geld investieren, Masse reduzieren oder ein anderes Hobby suchen.



Willi777 schrieb:


> Die Macht des Internets....


Oder einfach Erpressung, kann man jetzt sehen wie man will. Wir lesen hier auch nur eine Seite der Medaille.


----------



## craysor (4. August 2015)

Erstberatung beim ADAC-Anwalt ist umsonst, ein vorgerichtliches Schreiben (oder auch mehrere) kostet bei diesem Streitwert € 3.800.- i.d.R. € 347,60 plus Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. August 2015)

2m 120kg Muskeln sind aber schon was anderes. Er wollte ja auch eines ohne Schaltsorgen, also ne Rohloff die hoffentlich einfach immer läuft. Wenig schrauben, viel fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (4. August 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> @*Jaerrit*
> 
> es geht um den Ruf, nicht darum, wer von hier dort ein bike kauft. Jeder, der diese beiden Unternehmen googelt, wird früher oder spaeter auf diesen Vorfall stoßen.
> 
> Die Macht des Internets....



Jo, und findet dann auch gleich noch zigtausende positive Bewertungen... Du hast schon recht, aber bei einem Händler der Größe gibt es auch immer negative Erfahrungsberichte, alles andere sähe irgendwie beschönigt aus. Von daher wird dies niemanden abhalten dort zu kaufen.

Langsam aber zweifle ich an der Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Freds, wenn ich oben lese das er auf die Aussage "Nimm doch die 3000 und kauf was anderes" nicht mit "Ich wurde betrogen und will meine 3800 zurück die mir zustehen" antwortet, sondern mit "mimimimi Alternativen mit denen ich nicht springen kann mimimimi" antwortet. Mir ginge es zunächst darum das ich aufs übelste beschissen worden wäre, danach würde ich schauen was geht. Aber scheinbar stellt sich hier überhaupt kein Lernerfolg ein, jetzt muss es das 5000€ Fully vom Juchem sein, alles andere sind ja nur Alternativen mit denen man nicht... Ach, lassen wir das, ich bin raus


----------



## Willi777 (4. August 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Dann entweder das Geld investieren, Masse reduzieren oder ein anderes Hobby suchen.
> 
> 
> Oder einfach *Erpressung*, kann man jetzt sehen wie man will. Wir lesen hier auch nur eine Seite der Medaille.


 
Alles klar


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2015)

Warum willst du denn unbedingt Rohloff?
Eine normale Kettenschaltung und ein normales großes MTB, am besten leichter Freerider oder Enduro, ist doch völlig problemlos bis weit über 120kg?


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn unbedingt Rohloff?
> Eine normale Kettenschaltung und ein normales großes MTB, am besten leichter Freerider oder Enduro, ist doch völlig problemlos bis weit über 120kg?



An dem Cube Race One, das ich als erstes hatte, war eine Kettenschaltung. Als ich dann die Rohloff Probe gefahren bin, das war einfach genial. Ich kann es nicht anders beschreiben.


----------



## raedariusvector (4. August 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Jo, und findet dann auch gleich noch zigtausende positive Bewertungen... Du hast schon recht, aber bei einem Händler der Größe gibt es auch immer negative Erfahrungsberichte, alles andere sähe irgendwie beschönigt aus. Von daher wird dies niemanden abhalten dort zu kaufen.
> 
> Langsam aber zweifle ich an der Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Freds, wenn ich oben lese das er auf die Aussage "Nimm doch die 3000 und kauf was anderes" nicht mit "Ich wurde betrogen und will meine 3800 zurück die mir zustehen" antwortet, sondern mit "mimimimi Alternativen mit denen ich nicht springen kann mimimimi" antwortet. Mir ginge es zunächst darum das ich aufs übelste beschissen worden wäre, danach würde ich schauen was geht. Aber scheinbar stellt sich hier überhaupt kein Lernerfolg ein, jetzt muss es das 5000€ Fully vom Juchem sein, alles andere sind ja nur Alternativen mit denen man nicht... Ach, lassen wir das, ich bin raus



Ich habe heute mit Custom-made-Schraubern gesprochen und jeder hat mir gesagt, dass es bei meinem Gewicht, meiner Größe kein Rad im normalen Handel gibt.
Einer hat mich gefragt, ob ich Rückenschmerzen auf dem Idworx Bike hatte, ja die hatte ich.
Er sagte mir weiter, dass dies ganz klar sei, weil dieses Rad für mich einfach zu klein ist.

Wenn ich ein Rad haben will, mit dem ich außer extremen Kunststücken und Downhillrennen alles machen kann, dann
geht keines von der Stange!

Warum soll ich den Abstriche machen beim Bike? 
Das wirklich passende Bike kostet nun mal ca. 5000€. 

Klar muss ich erst mal meine 3800€ zurückbekommen. Da habe ich auch neue Tipps bekommen, wie man das Lucky Bike klarmachen kann.

Ich finde mich also gar nicht damit ab, dass man mir ans Geld will.


----------



## bastea82 (4. August 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Alles klar


Ok, Nötigung. Hast ja recht. Macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## R.C. (4. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit Custom-made-Schraubern gesprochen und jeder hat mir gesagt, dass es bei meinem Gewicht, meiner Größe kein Rad im normalen Handel gibt.



Wer haette das gedacht!


----------



## Enginejunk (4. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Bei mir muss man, wenn man ehrlich ist, mit einem Systemgewicht von 150kg rechnen.
> Hr. Juchem kann mir für knapp 5000€ ein heftiges Fully aufbauen.
> Alles andere sind Alternative, mit denen ich z.B. nicht springen kann u.ä.


dann hoffe ich du machst das und  lässt uns alle teilhaben. das würde ich gerne sehen.


----------



## garbel (4. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Das wirklich passende Bike kostet nun mal ca. 5000€.



Mit Sicherheit nicht.

Wenn es natürlich ein unkaputtbares Fully in Sondergröße mit Speedhub sein soll, dann vielleicht schon.


----------



## OnTheFly (4. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn unbedingt Rohloff?
> Eine normale Kettenschaltung und ein normales großes MTB, am besten leichter Freerider oder Enduro, ist doch völlig problemlos bis weit über 120kg?


Das frage ich mich doch auch die ganze Zeit schon!!!
Ist eine Welttour etwa geplant dass eine besonders wartungsarme Schaltung sinnvoll ist? Dann auch als Hardtail?! 
Ich bin annähernd in deiner Gewichtskategorie unterwegs und kämme nie auf die Idee eine Rohloff und ein Hardtail für deinen Einsatzzweck mir zu holen. 

Dass der Markt der Standardräder nichts für dich hergibt halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Die grossen amerikanischen Hersteller (Trek, Specialized) unterstützen bei MTB's grundsätzlich ein Fahrergewicht bis 136kg. 
Ab ca. 3500 Euro bekommst du ein Trek Remedy (als 23" Rahmen auch noch relativ gross) mit dem du alles was du dir vorgenommen hast auch machen kannst. Wenn du magst, lass dir von Felix Wolf noch bessere Laufräder von Hand einspeichen und du wirst mit dem Rad für mehrere Jahre Spass haben. 

Gruss,
OTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> An dem Cube Race One, das ich als erstes hatte, war eine Kettenschaltung. Als ich dann die Rohloff Probe gefahren bin, das war einfach genial. Ich kann es nicht anders beschreiben.



Ok, dann weisst du ja jetzt wenigstens, wieso du so viel Geld ausgibst. Mir völlig unverständlich, aber ok.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, dann weisst du ja jetzt wenigstens, wieso du so viel Geld ausgibst. Mir völlig unverständlich, aber ok.


Unterm Strich über die Laufzeit werden sich die Kosten nicht viel nehmen.
Vom schalten her ist der Vorteil bei der Rohloff und das Gewicht spielt in dem Fall keine Rolle.
Eindeutig.... Rohloff. 

Edt. ... Die lfd.Kosten werden sich durch den angekündigten Ritzeladapter noch reduzieren.


----------



## Mario8 (5. August 2015)

.... auch eine Speedhub kann man überlasten - und da bestehen bei diesen Bedingungen gute Chancen.  Eventuell ist es bei dem idworx bereits nominell so  gewesen, ohne das etwas sichtbar an der Nabe beschädigt ist. Kann man aber vorher mit den Datenblättern nachprüfen.


----------



## -habicht- (5. August 2015)

Hast du dich schon mal über Juchem Bikes informiert? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/juchem-frames.19835/ so als Beispiel.

Habe das Gefühl du machst einen Schnellschuss nach dem anderen, sei  es zum Teil mit den Beiträgen oder jetzt mit Juchem Bikes.
Ich hoffe deine Art ist bei der Reklamation anders als dein Schreibstil hier, ansonsten könnte ich die Reaktion von Lucky Bike sogar verstehen.


----------



## garbel (5. August 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Hast du dich schon mal über Juchem Bikes informiert? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/juchem-frames.19835/ so als Beispiel.



Top-Laden


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> .... auch eine Speedhub kann man überlasten - und da bestehen bei diesen Bedingungen gute Chancen.  Eventuell ist es bei dem idworx bereits nominell so  gewesen, ohne das etwas sichtbar an der Nabe beschädigt ist. Kann man aber vorher mit den Datenblättern nachprüfen.


Wir fahren unsere in den Alpen, übern Rennsteig usw., und das mit 230kg  ... die hält.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (5. August 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Hast du dich schon mal über Juchem Bikes informiert? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/juchem-frames.19835/ so als Beispiel.
> .





garbel schrieb:


> Top-Laden



Also, wir graben einen uralten Fred aus und hacken wieder auf alten Kamellen rum....
Sehr gut.

Zugegeben, in der besagten Zeit ging es in der "kleinen Klitsche" etwas drunter und drüber, da der Herr Juchem etwas schwerer krank war und wie es so ist, alles schlechte auf einmal kam. Der Dame des Hauses ging es auch nicht so gut und beim Umzug nach Kruft wurde er auch noch finanziell beschissen, was fast das wirtschaftliche Aus bedeutet hatte.

Weiterhin befand sich die kleine Firma Juchem in einem Rechtsstreit um ein Patent, welches der Herr Werner angemeldet hatte, aber was von einer großen bekannten Firma einfach verwendet wurde. Diese Auseinandersetzung war teuer und aus finanzieller Unterlegenheit, sprich Verfahrensverzögerungen, von Herrn J letztlich aufgegeben werden musste.
Da wir es hier nicht mit Trek oder sowas zu tun haben, ist dann da eben kein Schlipsträger, der mal eben einspringt, Herr Juchem steht mit seinem privaten Vermögen ein.

Seit einiger Zeit schon ist die Firma aber wieder oben auf, grade deshalb, weil der Junior eingestiegen ist.
Man kann aber natürlich auch für immer wegen eines Fehlers mit dem Finger auf einen anderen zeigen. Sieht man ja immer wieder.

Ich habe mit Juchem seit 1991 immer wieder mal zu tun gehabt, aber nicht wegen einer Reklamation oder so. War immer zufrieden.
Mein Anfang 90er Custom light hat auch eine heute noch vergleichsweise moderne Geometrie, da Sonderanfertigung eben und mit seinen 24 Jahren steht es nach alle paar Jährchen pulvern lassen wieder da wie neu.

Glaubt nicht immer einfach jeden Scheiss den ein unzufriedener im Internet schreibt. Klar gibt es mal Probleme und wer gerne einen "Service" erwartet wie bei Specialized oder so, der muss eben da kaufen. Ob der dann im Endeffekt besser sein wird bleibt ja immer mal abzuwarten.

Übrigens, den viel kritisierten Hinterbaustandard Juchems mit asymetrischen Hinterbau, in den kein Laufrad von der Stange reinpasst, oder aber auch die "Geometrie von vorgestern" kann man ganz einfach umgehen, indem man seine Wünsche äußert.
Dann bekommt man auch einen normalen Hinterbau, mit moderner Geometrie, für 29" mit Steckachse und so.
Man muss sich nur klar ausdrücken. .

Zum Schluss sei gesagt, ein Mensch mit 2 Metern und schwer und kräftig hat ganz andere Hebelverhältnisse als ein normaler.
Für solche Leute gibt es im normalen Handel fast kaum mal was konkret Brauchbares, außer gern mal irgendwie zusammengeschustert und wird schon halten.
Es hat seinen Grund warum die Juchems noch nicht pleite sind, denn relativ viele Menschen mit außergewöhnlichen Körpermaßen finden immernoch den Weg in die Eifel und haben Ihren Grund warum sie bauen lassen. Und weil Juchem eben keine Werbung macht, hat er seine Kunden vom Hörensagen, dass heisst ein Großer gibt nem anderen Großen einen Tip, weil er wohl zufrieden war.

Zum Thema Lagerung beim Fully brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen, wohl kaum ein Hersteller verbaut Innenlager, mit einem angepassten Standard für die Stelle an denen Sie sitzen. Stichwort Nadellager und so.
Die Lager im den FS halten ewig, hier ist nix mit austauschen, wenn doch mal, einschicken und Hinterbau kommt mit frischem Service zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

Ich habe sicher nix gegen Kritik und die an Juchem Bike geäußerte war auch durchaus berechtigt, ich habe aber was dagegen, wenn immer nur pauschal ohne Fakten rumgelästert wird, meist von Leuten, die sich im Leben noch kein Rad bauen lassen haben und eben den Unterschied zu einem von der Stange nicht mal erahnen können. .

Übrigens, ich habe auch ein Rad von der Stange von einem sehr großen Hersteller, da mit bin ich auch zufrieden. Ich wiege aber auch fahrfertig keine 140kg.

Von User @M.Waiter 
2015 - Sonderanfertigung:
"Hi, Danke für Deinen Kommentar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Du, das kann man so genau nicht sagen, ich war bei Juchem vorOrt und hab mir den Rahmen auf Maß bauen lassen ( mit Wunschlackierung, die Farbe mußte sein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Zur Rahmengröße, ich bin 1,96m groß.
*Ich hatte die Nase voll von Bikes von der Stange mit dünnen rohren für große 100kg Jungs...., mir sind in 3 Jahren 3 verschiedene Bikes am Sattelrohr gerissen. Ich hoffe un denke das wird halten *
Grüße, Keks"





Also vielleicht auch mal einfach die Fresse halten und sich nicht auf den Fehlern der Vergangenheit anderer Wichtig machen.


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. August 2015)

wird das sitzrohrgusset noch draufgeschweisst oder gehört das so?


----------



## der-gute (5. August 2015)

Juchem in Custom kostet einfach so viel.
5000 Euro finde ich im Übrigen nicht viel für ein hochwertiges Full-Suspension-Bike.

Ich bin 196 cm groß und wiege 100 kg.

Ich fahre ein Stahl Hardtail von der Stange, ein Nicolai Helius AC 29, einen Stahlcrosser und ein Alutech Tofane.

Warum solltest du mit 120 kg kein Nicolai oder so fahren können.
Versteh ich nicht...

Ach übrigenseund, der wog fast 130 kg und ist mit seinem Banshee Rune durchs Gelände gepflügt.
Da is nix kaputt gegangen!

Die Rohloff is doch das Problem an deinem Bike.
Ohne die wär der Rahmen nicht gerissen.

Warum nimmst du nicht ein Nicolai mit Pinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2015)

@der-gute: du sagst es. Aber er wills ja nicht anders in seiner konfusen Art.



Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Zum Schluss sei gesagt, ein Mensch mit 2 Metern und schwer und kräftig hat ganz andere Hebelverhältnisse als ein normaler.
> Für solche Leute gibt es im normalen Handel fast kaum mal was konkret Brauchbares, außer gern mal irgendwie zusammengeschustert und wird schon halten.


 
Bullshit.

Nix gegen Juchem, oder gegen Leute die meinen, dass man 185er Kurbellänge oder mehr braucht oder unbedingt Rohloff oder sonstige Getriebe fahren will - aber ich (202, 90kg) kam immer mit ganz normalen Rahmen/Bikes von der Stange klar.

Und da gibts reichlich Auswahl, die für 120kg freigegeben ist.
Möchte mal wissen, was der TE an Watt so treten kann. Das ist sicher weit unter dem, was ein Bahnsprinter bringt. Und da halten die Rennräder auch.


----------



## raedariusvector (5. August 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Herrschaften den Link zu dieser Diskussion hier gegeben?
> Würde ich auch machen.
> Dann werden die zusehen, wie Ihr Ruf den Bach runter geht oder reagieren. Sowas spricht sich rum.
> 
> ...



Nein, von dem Thema hier habe ich noch nix erzählt. 
Ich schätze, das wird so eine große Firma kalt lassen.
Selbst wenn denen 500 Kunden fehlen, das merken die am Umsatz nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Juchem in Custom kostet einfach so viel.
> 5000 Euro finde ich im Übrigen nicht viel für ein hochwertiges Full-Suspension-Bike.
> 
> Ich bin 196 cm groß und wiege 100 kg.
> ...


Ich glaube ihr vergesst die Kraft des TE und reduziert auf das pure Körpergewicht.... tote 300 kg hält jedes normale Bike aus.
Wenn allerdings bei einem kräftigen Kraftfluss vom Lenker bis zum HR nicht alles darauf ausgelegt ist, kann das nicht lange halten.


Bei Pinion soll/ist die Haltbarkeit des Antriebstranges wohl nicht so toll.


----------



## raedariusvector (5. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich du machst das und  lässt uns alle teilhaben. das würde ich gerne sehen.



Das geht erst nach dem Studium, beim nächsten Bike will ich nicht auf das Geld schauen müssen.


----------



## raedariusvector (5. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Juchem in Custom kostet einfach so viel.
> 5000 Euro finde ich im Übrigen nicht viel für ein hochwertiges Full-Suspension-Bike.
> 
> Ich bin 196 cm groß und wiege 100 kg.
> ...



Erst mal brauche ich meine 3800€ zurück. Das ist am Wichtigsten.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (5. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @der-gute: du sagst es. Aber er wills ja nicht anders in seiner konfusen Art.
> 
> Bullshit.
> ich (202, 90kg) kam immer mit ganz normalen Rahmen/Bikes von der Stange klar.



Verzeih, aber 90kg bei 202cm ist jetzt auch nicht grad voll kräftig und so. Schon eher schmal.

Jetzt pack mal auf deine Oberschenkel noch jeweils 10kg reines Muskelfleisch drauf, macht 20 + 90 = 110kg. Dann verteilen wir nochmal ca 20 kg Muskeln auf den Körper. 

Pack mal nen Rucksack mit 40 Kilo Wackersteinen ein und dann fahr mal.
Und Wackersteine treten nicht mal Kilowatt.

Nicht immer gleich _Bullshit _schreien, aber deine ähnlich Größe ist ungleich den Voraussetzungen. mit 40kilo mehr.

Das wäre so, als wenn ich auch 202cm groß wäre und Du behauptest aufgrund unserer gleichen Größe einfach, dass Du genauso schön und attraktiv wärst wie ich. 
Aber jeder würde den Unterschied direkt merken.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2015)

...


----------



## der-gute (5. August 2015)

Das bullshit war dafür, das man denkt, für Große und Schwere braucht es Spezialanfertigungen.

Dem ist einfach nicht so.

wie gesagt, mein billiger Stahlrahmen kann Problemlos meine 100 kg nackt Plus großen gefüllten Rucksack ab...


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. August 2015)

wir könnten den IBC HdW (Hulk der Woche) küren...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (5. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das bullshit war dafür, das man denkt, für Große und Schwere braucht es Spezialanfertigungen.
> 
> Dem ist einfach nicht so.
> 
> wie gesagt, mein billiger Stahlrahmen kann Problemlos meine 100 kg nackt Plus großen gefüllten Rucksack ab...



Ich habe Juchem nur als Beispiel genannt für eine Alternative die zwar nicht billig ist aber sinnvoll. 
Ein Customrad. 
Mir ist es Latte, ob er nu Nicolai, Agresti, Juchem, Tannenzapfennadelwald oder sonstwas besser findet.
Warum habe ich das gesagt?
Folgt man den Ausführungen des TE, scheint es als ob er gerne fährt, aber weniger Nerd ist. Trotzdem hat er die Kohle parat liegen, mehr oder weniger. Er könnte also ein Rad bauen lassen, was auch nicht schnell veraltet da es für seine Statur und Nutzen gebaut wurde, muss sich nicht durch Tonnenweise Material kämpfen, da er nicht ständig mit allem über Jahre konfrontiert war und alle Daten, Firmen und Geometrien auswendig kennt.
Für seine Zwecke würde er da abgeholt werden wo er steht. Und wenn er die Kohle dazu hat und das als sinnvoll ansieht ist das sein Sache.

Außerdem habe ich ja soweit ich mich erinnere selbst schon ziemlich am Anfang des Themas gesagt, es gibt eine Lösung, die heißt Stahlhardtail.
Das war noch bevor es um Customgedöns ging.

Gibt also keinen Grund für ne Grundsatzdiskussion, ich weiß es selbst. Ich habe Customräder und Stangenware und bin mit allem was ich habe zufrieden. Macht alles was es soll. Egal ob Stahl oder Alu.

Nachdem mich das Thema aber nervt würde ich gerne auch zu ner Lösung beitragen, daher meine Vorschläge. 
Wenn nachher ein Kona-Stahl-29er von der Stange ( können die Rohloff tragen? ) oder aber ein Nicolai Getriebrad, oder ein Juchem FS dabei rauskommt, das ist mir alles Recht.

Frieden sei mit Euch, und meinem Geiste.


----------



## zuz (5. August 2015)

ohne das ganze nochmal ausgraben zu wollen würde mich dennoch interessieren ob bei den speziellen kräfteverhältnisse eine rohloff eventuell wirklich an konstruktive grenzen stosst bzw. dem jeden rahmen schlicht zu stark belastet. hat dazu jemand das nötige wissen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. August 2015)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Dass der Markt der Standardräder nichts für dich hergibt halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Die grossen amerikanischen Hersteller (Trek, Specialized) unterstützen bei MTB's grundsätzlich ein Fahrergewicht bis 136kg.
> Ab ca. 3500 Euro bekommst du ein Trek Remedy (als 23" Rahmen auch noch relativ gross) mit dem du alles was du dir vorgenommen hast auch machen kannst. Wenn du magst, lass dir von Felix Wolf noch bessere Laufräder von Hand einspeichen und du wirst mit dem Rad für mehrere Jahre Spass haben.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzliche Zustimmung, aber _Trek_ ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. Die werfen doch gerne mal _neue Standards_ in den Markt, insofern sind mehrere Jahre Spaß_ dort_ schlecht quantifizierbar.


----------



## Chaotixx (6. August 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> ohne das ganze nochmal ausgraben zu wollen würde mich dennoch interessieren ob bei den speziellen kräfteverhältnisse eine rohloff eventuell wirklich an konstruktive grenzen stosst bzw. dem jeden rahmen schlicht zu stark belastet. hat dazu jemand das nötige wissen?



Ein Arbeitskollege @memyselfundRadl fährt die Rohloff in einem "normalen" Stahlrahmen.
Bisher hält er.. Und der Kerl tritt auch gut rein..
Gescheiter Rahmen, der für das Gewicht bzw. Anforderungen ausgelegt ist und es passt alles..


----------



## Mario8 (6. August 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> speziellen kräfteverhältnisse eine rohloff eventuell wirklich an konstruktive grenzen


Hallo zuz,

das kann man abschätzen - sehr gut, was die Belastung der Nabe selbst betrifft (dazu hat Rohloff die Grenzwerte in seinen Datenblättern) und ziemlich gut, was die Kräfte auf den Rahmen betrifft. Zu Festigkeitswerten von Rahmen findet man keine öffentlichen Datenblätter, sondern nur Pauschalaussagen wie z.B. Fahrergewicht, was in Extremfällen (hohes Gewicht + sehr hohe Muskelkraft + großer Rahmen + harter Betrieb + ..... siehe den langen Thread) nicht reicht. Es gibt ja viele Threads im Forum zu Rahmenbrüchen sogar ohne jegliche, erkennbare Überlastung oder hohes Fahrergewicht. Canyon hat zusätzlich noch die "Bikeklassifikation", um so etwas wie die "Einsatzhärte" zu erfassen. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das wie bei der Trail-Klassifikation etwas standardisiertes ist.


----------



## garbel (6. August 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Gescheiter Rahmen, der für das Gewicht bzw. Anforderungen ausgelegt ist und es passt alles..



Ja, soweit waren wir auch schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (6. August 2015)

Vielleicht mal hier schauen, informieren, schlau machen …
http://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/xxl-bikes/overview.php


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal hier schauen, informieren, schlau machen …
> http://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/xxl-bikes/overview.php


 
Da steht (wenn man runter scrollt) sooviel Blödsinn drin, da könnte man schon einen eigenen Fred zu aufmachen. Das wird nur noch von Zinn getoppt.

Beispielzitat:
_...Sattel: Große und schwere Menschen brauchen größere, bzw. breitere Sättel. Bitte dies bei der Auswahl der Sättel berücksichtigen
gefederte Sattelstütze: Es sollten nur gefederte Sattelstützen verwendet werden, da die Energie material - und rückenschonend in die Federung geleitet wird..._


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. August 2015)

Falls jemand den - mittlerweile gelöschten - Thread zum "Jagamoasta" gelesen hat, die Probleme mit dem Rad und Handhabung der Mängel seitens des Herstellers, auf der anderen Seite die Selbstdarstellung des Herstellers, würde er wohl nicht unbedingt Maxx empfehlen. Der TE hatte doch eigentlich schon genug Ärger.


----------



## R.C. (6. August 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Falls jemand den - mittlerweile gelöschten - Thread zum "Jagamoasta" gelesen hat, die Probleme mit dem Rad und Handhabung der Mängel seitens des Herstellers, auf der anderen Seite die Selbstdarstellung des Herstellers, würde er wohl nicht unbedingt Maxx empfehlen. Der TE hatte doch eigentlich schon genug Ärger.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maxx-jagamoasta.761704/


----------



## raedariusvector (6. August 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> ohne das ganze nochmal ausgraben zu wollen würde mich dennoch interessieren ob bei den speziellen kräfteverhältnisse eine rohloff eventuell wirklich an konstruktive grenzen stosst bzw. dem jeden rahmen schlicht zu stark belastet. hat dazu jemand das nötige wissen?



Ich habe beim 1. Rahmenbruch mit Frau Rohloff gesprochen und sie sagte mir, dass man die Nabe nicht kaputtbekommt.
Weil vorher solche Sicherungsdinger, nenne ich sie mal brechen, das zu wechseln kostet ca. 110€.

Diese Sicherungsdinger bekommt man aber evtl. zum brechen, wenn man in den 1. Gang schaltet, sich gegen eine Wand stellt und dann wie ein Irrer versucht vorwärts zu kommen.

Die Rohloffnabe bekommt Rahmen zum brechen, die einfach nicht zur Nabe passen. 

Rohloff gibt dann dem Hersteller so ein Schreiben, wo draufsteht unter welchen Voraussetzungen die Nabe gefahren werden darf.

Wenn man sich also ein Bike mit Rohloffnabe kauft, dann den Verkäufer nach einer Bestätigung fragen. Noch besser bei Rohloff nachfragen, ob der Rahmen XY die Nabe aushält.


----------



## Mario8 (6. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich habe beim 1. Rahmenbruch mit Frau Rohloff gesprochen und sie sagte mir, dass man die Nabe nicht kaputtbekommt.
> Weil vorher solche Sicherungsdinger, nenne ich sie mal brechen, das zu wechseln kostet ca. 110€.
> 
> .... stimmt, das war auch mit Überlastung gemeint. Es sind die sogenannten Kuppelbolzen und die sollten bei 250Nm aufgeben (Zeichnungssatz_OEM). Tun sie aber wohl deutlich später. Vielleicht gut für die Nabe und man freut sich, dass es immer noch hält, aber schlecht für den Rahmen, weil es das Stützmoment auf der Bremsenseite nochmals dramatisch erhöht.
> ...


... wenn man selbst Rahmen aussucht und ein Speedhub-Rad baut, ist das notwendig - es sei denn man rechnet selbst und auf eigene Gefahr. Wenn man ein Rad bereits so kauft, dann ist dies mit dem Kauf umfaßt.


----------



## raedariusvector (6. August 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> ... ohne falsch verstanden zu werden: bei Deinem Gewicht und Kraft könntest Du diesem bei anderen Fahrern sehr unwahrscheinlichen Zustand im Gelände nahe kommen. Das wäre der Verdacht. Zahlen kann man aus dem Thread schwer entnehmen, aber wenn welche da wären, könnte man es leicht nachrechnen.



Bei steilen Bergen kann das sein. Der eine bei uns hat glaube ich 25% bis max. 30%. Da kommt man im Wiegetritt nicht weit.
Das geht nur im Sitzen und dann muss man richtig Feuer geben, Beinpresse ist ein Schei.. dagegen.

Und genau an diesem Punkt ballert es bei mir den Rahmen von Idworx durch.

*Und um es noch mal zu sagen, genau diese Art der Verwendung des Bikes habe ich dem Verkäufer bei Lucky Bike zisch mal geschildert und ihn zisch mal gesagt, dass ich das machen will.*

*Das sei alles mit DIESEM Rad kein Problem. *Und vorige Woche hat selber Verkäufer zugeben, dass ich genau das nicht machen soll. Er nannte es Vorausschauendes Fahren.

In meinen Augen die völlige Kundenverapfelung hoch 10000!


----------



## Enginejunk (6. August 2015)

vorrausschauendes fahren kenne ich nur von extrem tiefergelegten autos (  ) aber mit nem bike einen berg zu umfahren oder hochzuschieben weil es sonst kaputtgeht halte ich mit verlaub für sehr kurios.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. August 2015)

Wobei eh hier schon alles 


raedariusvector schrieb:


> *zisch mal geschildert *


 

*und



raedariusvector schrieb:



			zisch mal gesagt
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
wurde.

Eh es die Kuppelbolzen der Speedhub abschert, braucht es ne ganz schöne Kraft. Hier im Forum hat das mW bisher noch niemand auf normalem Wege geschafft. 
Mit der langen DrehmoStütze von Rohloff wird die eingeleitete Kraft für den Rahmen ungefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (6. August 2015)

.... wir können jetzt zig-mal auf dem Verkäufer rumhaken, er hat es nicht gewusst bzw. durchschaut und ich verstehe das sogar. Die pauschalen Angaben in werblicher Dokumentation passen für die breite Masse der Kunden, bei Dir klar nicht mehr. Verkäufer sind keine Physiker und haben nur diese pauschalen Angaben. Über das Verhalten der Firmen hinterher kann und will ich nicht mitreden, mich interessiert nur was technisch passiert ist. Ist schon schwierig genug.

Wenn der harte Antritt am Berg aus Deiner Beschreibung das Problem ist, dann liegt (weil die Kuppelbolzen nicht brechen), dass Stützmoment weit über dem üblichen Wert. Jetzt fragt sich nur, auf welche Grenze der Rahmen ausgelegt wurde? Das weiß nur idworx. Als Endkunde sehe ich nur den OEM-Zeichungssatz und der setzt eine Grenze bei 160Nm - und da kannst Du weit drüber kommen, wenn Du im 1. Gang voll reintrittst und die Kuppelbolzen nicht brechen. Wenn Du die maximale Pedalkraft abschätzen kannst, die Du aufgebracht hast, dazu die Angabe von Zähnezahlen, Kurbellänge und Gangnummer, dann ist das leicht zu rechnen und man bekommt ein Gefühl für das Problem.
Aber es gibt noch die Bremse und ggfs. rahmenfressende Drops (besonders die nicht gut abgefangenen). Das ist schwieriger zu rechnen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (6. August 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege @memyselfundRadl fährt die Rohloff in einem "normalen" Stahlrahmen.
> Bisher hält er.. Und der Kerl tritt auch gut rein..
> Gescheiter Rahmen, der für das Gewicht bzw. Anforderungen ausgelegt ist und es passt alles..



Wär ja praktisch, wenn wir jetzt noch das Modell erfahren könnten und ob Dein Arbeitskollege auch so dolle reintritt, wie Mr. Universum hier, der ja oben geschildert hat, dass er das Bike als Beinpressensimulator x3 verwenden will.
Das heißt, er schaltet eher runter an nem steilen Anstieg anstatt hoch wie alle anderen.

Also, Namen oder Pics, oder es ist nüchts passiert.
Oder reden wir von dem Trekker hier in seinem Profilbild?


----------



## raedariusvector (6. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wär ja praktisch, wenn wir jetzt noch das Modell erfahren könnten und ob Dein Arbeitskollege auch so dolle reintritt, wie Mr. Universum hier, der ja oben geschildert hat, dass er das Bike als Beinpressensimulator x3 verwenden will.
> Das heißt, er schaltet eher runter an nem steilen Anstieg anstatt hoch wie alle anderen.
> 
> Also, Namen oder Pics, oder es ist nüchts passiert.
> Oder reden wir von dem Trekker hier in seinem Profilbild?


Hier ist ein Bild vom Rockn Rohler Rough Spec von Lucky Bike.


----------



## raedariusvector (6. August 2015)

Ich habe ein paar Bilder von mir auf dem Bike.
Keine so gute Quali, weil sie aus einem Video sind:
Achso, im Hintergrund, wo der Weg auf einmal weg ist, da geht es
sehr steil runter, das ist der Berg mit seinen maximal 30% Steigung.
Und oben auf der Kuppe habe ich immer Hinterrad versetzen geübt.


----------



## raedariusvector (6. August 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Hast du dich schon mal über Juchem Bikes informiert? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/juchem-frames.19835/ so als Beispiel.
> 
> Habe das Gefühl du machst einen Schnellschuss nach dem anderen, sei  es zum Teil mit den Beiträgen oder jetzt mit Juchem Bikes.
> Ich hoffe deine Art ist bei der Reklamation anders als dein Schreibstil hier, ansonsten könnte ich die Reaktion von Lucky Bike sogar verstehen.



Die Leute, die das live mitbekommen haben, sind der Meinung, dass ich viel zu ruhig bin.
Meine Schwester meint, ich soll den Verkäufer anschreien, wenn der Laden voll ist.
Das gibt nur Hausverbot, mehr nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2015)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir nur raten, dich live vor Ort stark zusammenzureissen.

Menschen haben oft ziemliche Angst vor einem, wenn sie soooviel kleiner als man selbst sind - bei den einen löst das Beissreflexe aus, bei anderen Weinkrämpfe, wenn man laut wird.

Also cool bleiben, sich an einen Tisch setzen (da ist man auf Augenhöhe und hat den Tisch zwischen sich), und verhandeln. Wenn du 2000km gefahren bist, ist es schon akzeptabel, wenn du denen für Abnutzung 100-200€ lässt. Eine Klage mit Anwalt usw würde dich deutlich mehr kosten.

Ja auf den Fotos sieht man gut, dass dir das Rad zu kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (6. August 2015)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Mit der langen DrehmoStütze von Rohloff wird die eingeleitete Kraft für den Rahmen ungefährlich.


Warum hat der Radladen nicht einfach die lange Abstützung eingebaut?


----------



## Mario8 (6. August 2015)

.... das Rad ist von idworx mit dem Ausfallende für die OEM-Platte so spezifiziert und ausgeführt. Der Radladen verändert das nicht mehr.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (6. August 2015)

Das Rad ist 1-2 Nummern zu klein, eher 2.

Schau die Relationen an, das ist ein 29er alleine die Unterschenkel mit Fuß sind so lang, nur um mal ne Idee zu bekommen.
Du musst nen Katzenbuckel machen um dich auf die zu kurze Oberrohrlänge einzuquetschen.

Ein Verkäufer muss das bei einer Probefahrt sehen, wenn der Delinquent vor ihm rumfährt.
Bei Fiat hätte man Dir wahrscheinlich an der Stelle gesagt, dass ist normal, dass Du im Panda sitzt wie aufm kleinen Scheisshaus und mit dem Kopp an die Decke stösst.

Bei der Rahmengröße ist bei 186 Schluss und bei 100kg + bissel Gepäck.
Aber ohne Rohloff, mit Kettenschaltung.

Glaubt es mir, ich habe jahrelang so einen Job gemacht und alles verkauft was es so gibt, von Liteville bis Nicolai, Versendertaiwanbike, DH Kutsche, Dackelschneider, CCRenner, etc...
( Zum Glück lange nicht mehr, ist auch kein Spass sowas. )


----------



## garbel (6. August 2015)

Wenn ich mir jetzt so die Relationen Bike-Fahrer angucke, kann ich nur sagen: totaler Beratungs-Fail.


----------



## Chaotixx (7. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wär ja praktisch, wenn wir jetzt noch das Modell erfahren könnten und ob Dein Arbeitskollege auch so dolle reintritt, wie Mr. Universum hier, der ja oben geschildert hat, dass er das Bike als Beinpressensimulator x3 verwenden will.
> Das heißt, er schaltet eher runter an nem steilen Anstieg anstatt hoch wie alle anderen.
> 
> Also, Namen oder Pics, oder es ist nüchts passiert.
> Oder reden wir von dem Trekker hier in seinem Profilbild?



Wir reden von dem Bike. Rahmen ist ein Surly Ogre..

Er tritt auch ordentlich rein, neulich ist ihm das Kettenblatt an der Kurbel beim Antritt gebrochen. Vermutlich nicht so stark wie der Ersteller, aber auch schon stärker als alle die ich kenne..


----------



## gurkenfolie (7. August 2015)

natürlich ist das  idworx viel zu klein für dich. 
nimm die 3 k EUR die dir angeboten worden sind,
geh zu einem (Stahl)rahmenbauer lass dich vermessen und dir entsprechend etwas zusammenschweissen.
der rahmen kostet ca. 1000 EUR, dazu noch eine Pike 600EUR , stabiler Laufradsatz vom LRflüsterer 500 EUR, vergiss die Rohloff und investiere die restlichen 900 EUR in Kettenschaltung sowie schöne Anbauteile nach Wunsch.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (7. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wär ja praktisch, wenn wir jetzt noch das Modell erfahren könnten und ob Dein Arbeitskollege auch so dolle reintritt, wie Mr. Universum hier, der ja oben geschildert hat, dass er das Bike als Beinpressensimulator x3 verwenden will.
> Das heißt, er schaltet eher runter an nem steilen Anstieg anstatt hoch wie alle anderen.
> 
> Also, Namen oder Pics, oder es ist nüchts passiert.
> Oder reden wir von dem Trekker hier in seinem Profilbild?



Jup das ist mein Surly Ogre. Eigentlich nen 29" MTB das ich als alltagsradl verwende. (http://surlybikes.com/bikes/ogre/) Ich stand vor einem ähnlichen problem wie der TE. Nur fahre ich jeden tag ca. 18 kilometer einfach in die Arbeit, bei jedem wetter, über die härtesten Frankfurter fahrrad strecken. Laut strava trete ich durchschnittlich 240watt auf den weg in die arbeit. Den einen oder anderen Rennradler lasse ich an der ampel auch hinter mir. Fahre mit klicks, und hab seit neuesten auch eine Rohloff drin (davor alfine, die bisher auch ca. 17 000 km ihren dienst tat)


----------



## raedariusvector (7. August 2015)

Zu klein ok.

Zitat des Verkäufers bei meiner 1. Fahrt auf dem Bike:"Kann es sein, dass das das erste Fahrrad ist, das zu Ihnen passt?"

Für diesen Verkäufer war es also das perfekte MTB.

Jetzt ist es auch noch zu klein, stinkesauer oder extrem wütend keine Ahnung, wie ich mich jetzt beschreiben soll.

*Wir haben also ein MTB, dass zu klein ist und nicht meinen mehrfach gewünschten Anforderungen entspricht.*

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass dies einem Verkäufer nicht passieren darf.
Einem Verkäufer, der bei *Lucky Bike "Idworx-Experte"* genannt wird.
Diese Beratung hätte mir auch ein völlig Fachfremder geben können.

Es soll am 14.08.2015 eine Entscheidung der Geschäftsführung von Lucky Bike geben.
Ich hatte ja ein Einschreiben und ein Fax an die Filialleitung gesendet mit Frist von 14 Tagen.

Der Filialleiter findet diesen Vorfall nicht gut, kann aber aktuell nichts machen, da die Geschäftsführung auf einer Messe ist.

Ich gebe dem Unternehmen Lucky Bike diese Zeit. Ich habe auch nochmals wirklich nachvollziehbar
begründet, warum ich zu 0% Abschlag bereit bin!


----------



## fone (7. August 2015)

Niedlich das Kleine... 

Ich kann mir vorstellen wie die Angestellten gefeiert haben, als sie dir damals das irre teure Rad verkauft haben.


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2015)

Du kannst jetzt hier weiter wie Rumpelstilzchen dich benehmen oder mal durchatmen und wieder sachlich werden.

Die Aussagen hier sind aufgrund schlechter Fotos und als Ferndiagnose nunmal nicht in Stein gegossen. 

Deine Wortwahl ist sehr grenzwertig, als GF würde ich mir alleine daher schon den "Spaß" gönnen, dir nicht entgegenzukommen, wenn ich das hier geschriebene mitbekommen täte...

Nimm es als Lebenserfahrung, dass weder das Internet noch Verkäufer die Wahrheit gepachtet haben. Da du noch Studi bist, hast du ja noch paar Jahre, in denen du das anwenden kannst 

Viel Erfolg beim sachlichen (!) Vorgehen und lass das mit dem Kreuzzug, das bedient hier nur die Popkorn-Fraktion...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Zu klein ok.
> 
> Zitat des Verkäufers bei meiner 1. Fahrt auf dem Bike:"Kann es sein, dass das das erste Fahrrad ist, das zu Ihnen passt?"
> 
> ...


 
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden und gib ne Runde Popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aus, wenn du damit fertig bist.

Und bitte immer die ganz grossen Buchstaben nehmen, dann brauche ich meine Lesbrille nicht  .


----------



## Sittenstrolch (7. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Diese Beratung hätte mir auch ein völlig Fachfremder geben können.



Die meisten "Fachverkäufer" in diesen Läden sind Faschfremde.

Problem ist, dass die Bezahlung mies ist, es keine Ausbildung gibt, keine Schulung und nix gibt für diese Leute.
Von Seiten der "Investoren" sind Verkäufer eh nur ein lästiger Kostenfaktor, meist haben sie selbst am wenigsten Ahnung.
Aldi Addi Albrecht hat auch bestimmt keine Ahnung von Gurken, trotzdem verkauft er sie ja und ist damit Milliardär geworden.

Man ist einfach davon abhängig, ob man auf einen positiv Bekloppten trifft der sich auskennt in solchen Läden.
Diese wiederum halten es aber nicht lange in so Standardläden wie BOC und so aus, weil es tierisch öde ist.
Man kann von so nem Job eben nicht wirklich einigermaßen Leben, viele sind nur als Aushilfen eingestellt, dementsprechend kann man auch keinen persönlichen Ehrgeiz erwarten.
Wer denkt, dort arbeitet "Fachpersonal", welches diesen Beruf erlernt hat, sich dafür interessiert und das auch noch Jahrelang macht, der ist auf dem Holzweg. Da arbeiten meist Leute, die nix anderes gefunden haben und irgendwie privat mal bisschen Rad gefahren sind.
Wenn ich in so nen Laden geh und die aus SPass mal was frage, so ne Fangfrage eben, meistens wissen nicht mal die Mechaniker Bescheid. Geh mal zu nem ZEG Verkäufer und sag dem: "Das finde ich an den Carbonrahmen nicht so gut, der Herstellungsprozess ist teilweise fraglich, was die gesundheitlichen Belastungen bei der Produktion angeht.
Das finde ich an Commencal so gut, der Chef hat sich für Alu ausgesprochen, weil der CArbon nicht verarbeiten möchte, u.a. aus diesem Grund. Ich hätte lieber ein Alurad, haben Sie was für mich? Antwort: "Was ist Commencal?" 

In dem Job erzählt man jeden Tag dem nächsten Kunden das gleiche wie gestern dem und gestern dem und morgen dem....
ich hatte damals noch Glück, wir haben alles verscheuert was ging, da haste auch mal Interessante Sachen dabei und vor allem Komponenten. Als ich nach längerer Abstinenz vom MTB den Job angefangen hatte wusste ich auch nix von den aktuellen Teilen.
Der Chef aber auch nicht viel ausser Blah Blah.
Das konnte ich nicht so machen, daher habe ich mir Monate lang privat alles reingezogen über alle Teile und Neuerungen zu der Zeit.
Nach einem Jahr konnte ich das komplette Sortiment bis zur letzten Schraube auswendig, Preis, Gewicht, Kompatibel zu? Eigenheiten, Material, Eigenschaften. 
Die "Kollegen" haben selbst gar nix mehr nachgeguckt, die haben es sich einfach gemacht und immer wenn ne Frage aufkam, "He Lexi, was kann das und das? Bin grad zu faul zum nachgucken".

Unterm Strich lässt sich sagen, dass man hier im Forum bei ein paar Nerds und wohlwollenden MTBler besser aufgehoben ist.
Hier labern zwar auch einige schon mal Mist, inklusive mir, aber man lernt das nützliche von dem überflüssigen zu trennen.

Erfahrung bekommt man aber letztlich nur durch erfahren, also z.B. wenn Du mal nen ordentlichen Rahmen hast und den Unterschied gemerkt hast, dann kannst Du Deine Erfahrungen auch weitergeben.
Each one teach one. Ich lern hier jeden Tag ein Dutzend neuer Sachen.

Lass den Kopp nicht hängen, nimm es wie ein Mann und verbuch es unter "Lehrgeld zahlen", auf Lange sicht bringt dir das Problem viel Richtiges für die Zukunft. Das richtige Rad, Ruhe und Du hast nen Platz im Forum gefunden, wo Du immer Hilfe bekommen kannst.


----------



## raedariusvector (7. August 2015)

Aber gern doch *cxfahrer* extra gross:
Es soll heute eine Überweisung auf mein Konto geben, die *Geschäftsführung hat dem gesamten Betrag zugestimmt*.
Werde ich ja dann sehen, wenn wirklich alles auf dem Konto eingegangen ist.
Aus dem Grund werde ich jetzt niemanden zu früh loben...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (7. August 2015)

Juchem ! Juchem! Yeaaaaaaah! .

Ja ne, is auch teuer, nu können wir bald beraten wie es weitergeht....ich blätter schon mal bei den Konastahl29er...die kann man bezahlen.


----------



## raedariusvector (7. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Juchem ! Juchem! Yeaaaaaaah! .
> 
> Ja ne, is auch teuer, nu können wir bald beraten wie es weitergeht....ich blätter schon mal bei den Konastahl29er...die kann man bezahlen.



Aktuell hätte ich gern ein MTB, mit dem ich meine Fahrtechnikübungen weiter machen kann.
Das muss nicht mal ne Schaltung haben.
Weil ich die nach 2 Jahren sicher nicht mehr kann, ich meine die Übungen.
Wieder bei Null will ich nach dem Studium auch nicht anfangen.
Das wird dann aber ein neues Thema!


----------



## discordius (7. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Du kannst jetzt hier weiter wie Rumpelstilzchen dich benehmen oder mal durchatmen und wieder sachlich werden.
> 
> Die Aussagen hier sind aufgrund schlechter Fotos und als Ferndiagnose nunmal nicht in Stein gegossen.



Die Aussagen, dass das Rad deutlich zu klein ist, halte ich für deutlich mehr als vage Spekulation aufgrund schlechter Bilder, dazu reicht ein Blick auf die Geometrietabelle auf der idworx-Homepage und die Körpergröße des Fahrers. Ernsthaft, er braucht ein längeres Rad, dann klappts auch ohne superlangen Vorbau.
Das anfänglich verkaufte Cube war da übrigens genauso daneben bzgl. der Größe. Von 19" auf 23" wächst da zwar die Sattelrohrlänge um fast 10cm, der Reach wächst aber nur um 2 cm und der Radstand um 3cm. Die scheinen davon auszugehen, dass ab ca. 180cm nur noch die Beine, nicht aber der Oberkörper oder die Arme wachsen.

@raedariusvector Erstell doch mal einen neuen Thread im Kaufberatungsforum. Gute Hinweise gab es ja schon, langer Rahmen, stabile Gabel (z.B. Pike und keine 32er Spaghettigabeln), solide nach deinen Anforderungen gebaute Laufräder usw.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2015)

Für Fahrtechnikübungen taugt am besten ein etwas zu kleines 26" Stahlbike, breiter Lenker usw - Dirtbike halt. Wobei man Fahrtechnik nie wirklich verlernt, das ist wie Radfahren, verlernt man auch nie 

Glückwunsch übrigens, wenns denn aufm Konto ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. August 2015)

"Witziger" Thread... Ente gut, alles gut.
Einen Tipp, meinerseits noch zu deinen Fahrtechnik-Übungen:
- du hast schon gut Kohle in die Hand genommen für dein Rad. Versuche beim nächsten Rad ca. 300,- abzuzwacken und dafür einen guten! Fahrtechnikkurs zu machen. Mir hat es nach 15 Jahren MTBen (Jugendjahre nicht mitgerechnet) die Augen geöffnet und das Radfahren zu 180° zum Besseren gedreht - richtiger AHA-Effekt. Danach wusste ich auch, wie meine Geometrie des Fahrrads aussehen muss, was ich mag, was ich bisher als notwendiges Übel (unnötigerweise) ertragen hatte, hab mich deutlich wohler gefühlt. Und mit einer guten Fahrtechnik, belastet man das Material deutlich weniger (oder zum. so wie es dafür konzipiert ist). Stefan Herrmann sagte mir mal: einen guten MTBer hört man nicht - er fährt flüssig!
Trifft es ganz gut im Kern...


----------



## raedariusvector (7. August 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> "Witziger" Thread... Ente gut, alles gut.
> Einen Tipp, meinerseits noch zu deinen Fahrtechnik-Übungen:
> - du hast schon gut Kohle in die Hand genommen für dein Rad. Versuche beim nächsten Rad ca. 300,- abzuzwacken und dafür einen guten! Fahrtechnikkurs zu machen. Mir hat es nach 15 Jahren MTBen (Jugendjahre nicht mitgerechnet) die Augen geöffnet und das Radfahren zu 180° zum Besseren gedreht - richtiger AHA-Effekt. Danach wusste ich auch, wie meine Geometrie des Fahrrads aussehen muss, was ich mag, was ich bisher als notwendiges Übel (unnötigerweise) ertragen hatte, hab mich deutlich wohler gefühlt. Und mit einer guten Fahrtechnik, belastet man das Material deutlich weniger (oder zum. so wie es dafür konzipiert ist). Stefan Herrmann sagte mir mal: einen guten MTBer hört man nicht - er fährt flüssig!
> Trifft es ganz gut im Kern...



So einen Kurs wollte ich auch noch machen, das war fest geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2015)

Auch wenn ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum es jetzt noch einen Thread im Fahrtechnikforum braucht, hier nochmal ein Tipp: Du brauchst nicht zwingend eine Sonderanfertigung. Im aktuellen Rahmen war ja eindeutig die Rohloff das Problem - ich würde dir zu einem Rad mit Kettenschaltung raten.
Stabiles Hardtail mit Pike Gabel und haltbaren (ungleich teuren) Komponenten aufgebaut und du kannst auch jetzt schon ganz normal biken gehen und musst das ganze nicht auf Fahrtechnikübungen beschränken.

Ich persönlich würde dir jetzt ein Nicolai Argon AM empfehlen - da kannst du mit deinem 3700€ Budget ein sehr gutes Bike aufbauen!
Andere werden sicherlich zu anderen Rädern raten - aber eins lass dir gesagt sein: Du kannst auch ein Bike von der Stange kaufen, wenn der Hersteller seinen Job richtig gemacht hat!


----------



## bs99 (8. August 2015)

Ein Kona Honzo in XL...
Lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmenbruch.


----------



## raedariusvector (9. August 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> wenn der Hersteller seinen Job richtig gemacht hat!


Das ist richtig!


----------



## memphis35 (9. August 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ein Kona Honzo in XL...
> Lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmenbruch


Cannondale auch , Idworx gibt 6 Jahre Garantie aber was nützt das schon wenn das Ding alle paar Monate bricht .


----------



## garbel (9. August 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht zwingend eine Sonderanfertigung.



Weil es Rahmen für Personen seines Formats ja auch an jeder Straßenecke gibt. In dem Fall würd ich eindeutig zum Maßrahmen tendieren und zwar nicht nur wegen der Geo, sondern auch wegen verstärkter Ausführung und so...dann wieder Speedhub rein und Spaß haben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2015)

Das wäre vielleicht etwas: http://www.reuber-die-marke.de/hartwald.html
Rohloff würde ich auch bleiben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (9. August 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Weil es Rahmen für Personen seines Formats ja auch an jeder Straßenecke gibt. In dem Fall würd ich eindeutig zum Maßrahmen tendieren und zwar nicht nur wegen der Geo, sondern auch wegen verstärkter Ausführung und so...dann wieder Speedhub rein und Spaß haben.



Eben weil es die nicht an jeder Straßenecke gibt, habe ich eine in meinen Augen sehr gute Möglichkeit genannt.
Der von mir genannte Rahmen bietet sogar die Rohloffoption und wird trotzdem halten.


----------



## garbel (9. August 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Eben weil es die nicht an jeder Straßenecke gibt, habe ich eine in meinen Augen sehr gute Möglichkeit genannt.
> Der von mir genannte Rahmen bietet sogar die Rohloffoption und wird trotzdem halten.




Aha, und der Argon in XL (Reach 454 mm) soll dann passen? Naja, ich weiß nicht...

http://www.mi-tech.de/massrahmen.htm

Der Tyke ROEX 29" kostet als Maßrahmen keine 1000 Euro, da würd ich gar nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## raedariusvector (9. August 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Weil es Rahmen für Personen seines Formats ja auch an jeder Straßenecke gibt. In dem Fall würd ich eindeutig zum Maßrahmen tendieren und zwar nicht nur wegen der Geo, sondern auch wegen verstärkter Ausführung und so...dann wieder Speedhub rein und Spaß haben.



Genau: Speedhub = Spass 

Speedhub ist sogar besser als die Pinion 1.18.  Wenn der Pinionbiker schieben muss, fährt der Speedhubber vorbei.


----------



## raedariusvector (9. August 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das wäre vielleicht etwas: http://www.reuber-die-marke.de/hartwald.html
> Rohloff würde ich auch bleiben lassen.



Was haben denn Einige gegen die Rohloff?  Ich bin vorher auch 28-er Schaltung gefahren.
Mit der Rohloff kann man das nicht vergleichen. Und vor allem muss man nur die Kette und die 2 Zahnräder putzen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. August 2015)

Die Nachteile der Rohloff

teuer
schwer
hohe ungefederte Masse
hohe rotierende Masse
schlechter Massenschwerpunkt
Keine (echte) Steckachsvariante
Die Vorteile

Bandbreite
Schaltperformance
Gekapselter Antrieb


----------



## garbel (9. August 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Die Nachteile der Rohloff
> 
> teuer
> schwer
> ...



Ok, wir könnten jetzt noch das Rohloff-Fass aufmachen, aber die Dose ist ja hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. August 2015)

ungefederte masse bei nem hardtail is doch latte.


----------



## 18hls86 (9. August 2015)

Na ja, daß nächste "arme" Bike tut mir jetzt schon leid.
Manche Spezialisten machen auch alles kaputt!
Sorry, man soll den Rahmen nicht töten, sondern fahren.
Vielleicht doch besser Beinpresse oder Erdkruste? Bevor der nächste Rahmen beerdigt wird ...


----------



## der-gute (10. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Genau: Speedhub = Spass
> 
> Speedhub ist sogar besser als die Pinion 1.18.  Wenn der Pinionbiker schieben muss, fährt der Speedhubber vorbei.



So wird es sein...
Mei, oh mei.



raedariusvector schrieb:


> Was haben denn Einige gegen die Rohloff?  Ich bin vorher auch 28-er Schaltung gefahren.
> Mit der Rohloff kann man das nicht vergleichen. Und vor allem muss man nur die Kette und die 2 Zahnräder putzen.



Putzen? ich mach nur sehr wenig an meinen Schaltungkomponenten.


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Genau: Speedhub = Spass
> 
> Speedhub ist sogar besser als die Pinion 1.18.  Wenn der Pinionbiker schieben muss, fährt der Speedhubber vorbei.


Hmmm...

Die Pinion hat doch etwas mehr Gesamtübersetzung (Gefühlte 1-2 Rohloff Gänge) als die Rohloff, von daher passt die Argumentation nicht ganz.

Allerdings kann die Rohloff mehr Drehmoment ab und ist auch schonender zu Kettenblättern und Kette.

An unserem Tandem muss die Rohloff 160kg Fahrergwicht wegstecken - und das ohne Probleme.

Was ich bei deinem Setup als Problem sehe ist die für deine Beinkraft zu kleine Primärübersetzung von 35:16.

Lt. Den Vorgaben von Rohloff ist da 38:16 das minimum - dann halten auch deine Rahmen !

Was mir an Rahmen dazu einfällt:
Juchem (Hält bei uns am Tandem ohne Probleme, ggfs kann er ja den Tandem Hinterbau am Hardtail Rahmen verbauen)
Nicolai Argon AM - ggfs. mit verstärktem Ausfallenede wie ich es an den Rahmen für 'Schneidi' schon gesehen habe.

Von Stahlrahmen würde ich die Finger lassen da die Teile für deine Anforderungen meist zu Filigran ausfallen.

Lg
Wolfgang 
(5 x Rohloff, 1xPinion)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (10. August 2015)

... hier mal ein paar Nachrechnungen mit den wenigen Zahlen im Thread. Daraus angenommen:
Kurbel: 180mm
Maximale Kraft auf das Pedal: 150kg x 9,81m/s2 = 1472N. D.h. es wird unterstellt, dass mit dem vollen Gewicht das Pedal belastet wird und wegen der Übungen an Kraftmaschinen sogar noch am Lenker gezogen wird.
Kurbelblatt: 35, Ritzel: 17, Gang: 1.
Normalerweise gelingt es einem Fahrer nicht, im 1. Gang sein volles Körpergewicht auf das Pedal zu bringen, weil das Rad sofort durchrutscht. So wie aber hier die Nutzung beschrieben wird, könnte das mal sein.

Und nun das Ergebnis:

Drehmoment an der Kurbel: 265Nm
Kettenzug: 3744N (Grenzwerte der Kette: ???)
Eingangsdrehmoment am Ritzel: 129Nm (Rohloff-Handbuch: max. 100Nm)
Ausgangsdrehmoment (Raddrehmoment): 461Nm (Rohloff-Zeichnungssatz-OEM: max. 250Nm, da leider die Kuppelbolzen nicht brechen und die Nabe so stabil ist, geht das Drama weiter)
Stützdrehmoment (wirkt im Uhrzeigersinn, wenn man auf das linke Ausfallende blickt): 332Nm (Rohloff-Zeichnungssatz: max. 163Nm).
Wenn der Rahmenhersteller auf die 163Nm plus Sicherheitszuschlag auslegt, dann sind 332Nm zu deutlich darüber.
Die Bremsenabstützung ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Hauptproblem, führt aber genau zu gegensätzlichen Last auf den Rahmen. D.h. große Wechsellast zwischen Stützmoment der Nabe (bergauf) und Bremsabstützung (bergab).
Wenn man mehr Werte hätte, könnte man weitermachen: Lenkerbelastung, Vorbaubelastung, Tretlagerbelastung, Speichen, Felgen, ..... und häufig wird herauskommen: komplett überlastet und zwar durch die Kombination von Gewicht + Größe + Kraft.
Nun die Frage: wo ist der Berechnungsfehler?
Nochmals anschaulich: einen Radbolzen am KFZ zieht man mit etwa 120Nm an und benutzt dafür einen ziemlich langen Hebel. Mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf blicke man mal auf die obigen Werte.


----------



## raedariusvector (10. August 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> ... hier mal ein paar Nachrechnungen mit den wenigen Zahlen im Thread. Daraus angenommen:
> Kurbel: 180mm
> Maximale Kraft auf das Pedal: 150kg x 9,81m/s2 = 1472N. D.h. es wird unterstellt, dass mit dem vollen Gewicht das Pedal belastet wird und wegen der Übungen an Kraftmaschinen sogar noch am Lenker gezogen wird.
> Kurbelblatt: 35, Ritzel: 17, Gang: 1.
> ...



Ich habe bei der MAN-Nutzfahrzeuge AG, die bauen Lkw, die Lehre zum Kfz- Mechaniker bestanden.
Wir hatten 650Nm und sogar 800Nm.
Die kleinsten Lkw hatten 400 und 450Nm an den Radmuttern.

*Die Kette ist eine KMC1 Kette, die ist von Rohloff.*


----------



## Sittenstrolch (10. August 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Na ja, daß nächste "arme" Bike tut mir jetzt schon leid.
> Manche Spezialisten machen auch alles kaputt!
> Sorry, man soll den Rahmen nicht töten, sondern fahren.
> Vielleicht doch besser Beinpresse oder Erdkruste? Bevor der nächste Rahmen beerdigt wird ...



So ein sinnfreier Kommentar.... Was ´n los? Lass dat.



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Juchem (Hält bei uns am Tandem ohne Probleme, ggfs kann er ja den Tandem Hinterbau am Hardtail Rahmen verbauen)
> Nicolai Argon AM - ggfs. mit verstärktem Ausfallenede wie ich es an den Rahmen für 'Schneidi' schon gesehen habe.
> 
> Von Stahlrahmen würde ich die Finger lassen da die Teile für deine Anforderungen meist zu Filigran ausfallen.



- verstärkt ist beim Juchem Hinterbau standard, egal ob Tandem oder Single, es sei denn man wünscht expliziten Leichtbau, oder Verstärkung zur Verstärkung ( gute Wahl, ich finde die Dinger ja als Tandem auch schick. Glückwunsch! )

- Ein verstärktes Ausfallende alleine ist nicht das Problem und nicht die Lösung, vielmehr das Idworx nen Standardrahmen genommen hat, einfach Rohloffausfallenden rangebrutzelt hat und nach der Art "hält schon meistens" verkloppt, anstatt den Hinterbau auf die veränderten Kräfteverhältnisse bei Nutzung einer Rohloff anzupassen. So scheint es zumindest, kann ja acuh falsch sein.

- Die Zugfestigkeit von guten Stahllegierung übertrifft die von Alurahmen teils um das doppelte, egal ob die Rohre filigran sind. Hierbei ist die Wandstärke eher von Belang. Durch die unterschiedliche Dichte und Materialeigenschaft kann bei einem Stahlrahmen je nachdem zum gefühlten Problem werden, dass Conan beim Radfahren das Gefühl hat, dass er in ne Gummiwaschtrommel tritt. 
Brechen wird es aber in der Regel wesentlich später als Alu.
Die besten Zugefestigkeitswerte hat in der Regel in der Tat Carbon, aber hier haben wir dafür andere Probleme, bei dem super-zugfest kommt nämlich gern mal, nach fest kommt ab.

- Gut gemachte und dafür ausgelegte Stahlrahmen wabbeln aber nicht und halten und haben natürlich keine so dünnen Spillerröhrchen mehr, wie 90er Bridgestone MB1 love.

Es tut in der Regel nix zur Sache was @raedariusvector als Material seiner Wahl nimmt, es muss nur in seiner Machart für die Anforderungen außerhalb der Norm belastbar sein. Da tuts sogar Bambus.

@raedariusvector - darf man wissen, ob der Tip der Herrn Juchem geholfen hat, so wie es aussieht scheinst Du das Geld ja nun zurück zu bekommen.

Jetzt wirds langsam spannend, ich kann es kaum erwarten, wenn die Kohle auf meinem Bankkont.....ah Shit, auf dem Bankkonnto des TE gelandet ist und wir das neue Rad hoffentlich erarbeiten. Wir können doch durchaus hier bleiben, der Titel kann angepasst werden und die Leute hier kennen sich mit dem Problem schon aus.
Wenn ein neuer Fred aufgemacht wird, dann kommen wieder ne Menge Leute die dann empfehlen "Kauf Radon! Fin´sch goil eh!" und dann muss man wieder tagelang ausmisten .

Wir sind doch schon ein gutes Grüppchen hier


----------



## raedariusvector (10. August 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Keine (echte) Steckachsvariante



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Die ganzen Kräfte, z.B. von Sprüngen, Drops, heftigen Fahrten Bergab,... die muss alle das Getriebe aufnehmen.
Also die armen kleinen Zahnräder im Planetengetriebe.

Oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann berichtigt mich bitte!


----------



## raedariusvector (10. August 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Na ja, daß nächste "arme" Bike tut mir jetzt schon leid.
> Manche Spezialisten machen auch alles kaputt!
> Sorry, man soll den Rahmen nicht töten, sondern fahren.
> Vielleicht doch besser Beinpresse oder Erdkruste? Bevor der nächste Rahmen beerdigt wird ...



Meinst Du echt, dass Hinterradversetzen und steile Berge hochfahren zu viel für ein MTB ist?
Ok, ich habe auch noch Voderrad hochheben über baumstämme gemacht.
Ich bin aber damit weder gesprungen oder habe Drops gemacht. Denn so was hält das Teil echt nicht aus.

Das ein Rad für fast 4000€ das nicht aushält ist schon arm. Da fragt man sich für was das Bike denn gebaut wurde?


----------



## raedariusvector (10. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> darf man wissen, ob der Tip der Herrn Juchem geholfen hat, so wie es aussieht scheinst Du das Geld ja nun zurück zu bekommen.



Ich möchte die Custom made Schrauber und die Gutacher mal einfach "die Profis" nennen.

Nachdem ich mit den Profis gesprochen habe, gab es die entscheidende Wende. D.h. dass ich 100% vom Kaufpreis zurückbekomme. Dem soll die Geschäftsleitung zugestimmt haben, das kam also von ganz oben.
Heute ist aber noch kein Geld auf dem Konto!
Und am freitag läuft die Frist ab!


----------



## jensn84 (10. August 2015)

Die beiden Threads zu deinen Rahmenbrüchen sind grundsätzlich interessant aber man muss leider auch oft den Kopf schütteln. Fakt ist doch, dass dein Rahmen (der lt. Hersteller super für deine Anforderungen geeignet ist) bereits 2 mal an der selben Stelle gebrochen ist. Das kann zwei Ursachen haben:
1. Rahmen taugt nix für deine Anforderung (vor allem in Verbindung mit deinen Körpermaßen) + ist zu klein
2. Du nimmst den Gaul einfach viel zu hart ran (anders als du es hier dauernd beschreibst)

Auch bei der Lösung sehe ich grundsätzlich zwei vernünftige Möglichkeiten:
1. Du gibst das Biken auf und drückst weiter Gewichte (das ist natürlich nur halbwegs ernst gemeint, denn du scheinst ja Spaß am fahren zu haben)
2. Du hörst endlich auf die (vielen) guten Tipps die dir hier bereits gegeben worden sind (Stichwort Stahl etc.) und investierst die Kohle die du zurück bekommst in ein *wirklich* auf dich abgestimmtes Bike - mach einfach einen neuen Thread auf, in dem du deine Maße, deine konkreten Anforderungen etc. darlegst und dir dazu von erfahrenen Usern gute Tipps zu Rahmen, Gabel und Laufrädern etc. (für diese Hauptkomponenten gibt es hier viele *echte* Experten) holst

Ich denke so kannst du zu deinem Traumbike kommen und dein Budget sollte dafür m.M.n. auch ausreichen.


----------



## 18hls86 (10. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Meinst Du echt, dass Hinterradversetzen und steile Berge hochfahren zu viel für ein MTB ist?
> Ok, ich habe auch noch Voderrad hochheben über baumstämme gemacht.
> Ich bin aber damit weder gesprungen oder habe Drops gemacht. Denn so was hält das Teil echt nicht aus.
> 
> Das ein Rad für fast 4000€ das nicht aushält ist schon arm. Da fragt man sich für was das Bike denn gebaut wurde?



Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, herrschen bei Dir besondere Verhältnisse. (Größe, Gewicht, Kraft und Anforderungsprofil etc.)
Der Verkäufer scheint die Situation falsch eingeschätzt zu haben und Du hast jetzt den Salat …

Hoffentlich bekommst Du Dein vollständiges und fehlinvestierte Geld zurück!

Danach würde ich an Deiner Stelle, wie schon von anderen geschrieben, mich vernünftig Beraten lassen!
Trotzdem wird es der neue Rahmen und auch die Komponenten bei Dir schwer haben.
Deswegen ist auch eine vernünftige Teileauswahl Pflicht. Damit Du nicht dauernd Probleme hast.

Ich würde auf Leute hören, die in Deiner Liga spielen. D.h. Leute mit ähnlichen Voraussetzungen, die schon mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Dann kann das schon funktionieren, schätze ich. Aber sicher bin mir nicht, leider.

SG Jürgen


----------



## bastea82 (10. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Das ein Rad für fast 4000€ das nicht aushält ist schon arm. Da fragt man sich für was das Bike denn gebaut wurde?


Das hat weniger mit dem Preis zu tun.
Ein 10k € Spezi würdest du vermutlich auch klein bekommen.
Der Punkt ist zum einen der Faktor Fahrer und zum anderen die Technik. 
Es kann auch nicht jeder die Bikes so auslegen dass sie 200 kg verkraften. Das wäre schlicht nicht wirtschaftlich da der Durchschnitt eben nicht so gebaut ist wie du. 
Mein Rat an dich wäre ebenfalls Custom Rahmen abgestimmt auf deine Bedürfnisse, mit allem anderen wirst du nicht glücklich. Wer als Hersteller infrage kommt weiss ich jetzt nicht, dürfte aber genug Leute hier im Forum geben die dir weiterhelfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (10. August 2015)

... Nachlieferung zur Bremse (160mm-Scheibe), hoffentlich ohne Rechenfehler. Da ich keine genauen Werte von Reibfaktoren und Bremssattelklemmkraft habe, folgende Ersatzwerte, die aber nicht so daneben sein werden.

Annahme: Das Rad wird bergab (30° = 58%) bei 140kg Gesamtmasse nur mit der Hinterradbremse gehalten (d.h. Rad steht):
Bremskraft am Hinterreifen: 687N.
Entspricht Bremsmoment am Rad und somit an der Scheibe: 254Nm (29"-Rad mit Radius 370mm).
Entspricht Haltekraft der Bremszange in Scheibenumfangsrichtung: 3388N (mit 75mm Wirkradius der Scheibe gerechnet).
Fazit: Bremszange drückt mit 3388N schräg in die Aufnahme.

Mit dieser Bremskraft würde man auf gerader Strecke 140kg mit 4,9m/s2 Verzögerung erreichen. Scheint mehr zu sein, was nur die Hinterradbremse als Gleitreibung erzeugen könnte, aber eventuell stehend am Hang mit Haftreibung denkbar. Bremsenspezis haben da vielleicht mehr Daten. D.h. es könnten Worst-Case-Werte sein und raedariusvector konnte solche Bremskräfte nicht in den Rahmen einleiten.

Nehmen wir es aber mal so hin, dann heißt das: abwechselnd bearbeiten das Stützdrehmoment der Nabe (332Nm) und das in die andere Richtung wirkende Bremsdrehmoment (254Nm) den Rahmen.


----------



## raedariusvector (10. August 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Fazit: Bremszange drückt mit 3388N schräg in die Aufnahme.



Echt krass. Hast Du das mit Hilfe von Vektoren berechnet, wie in Physik oder in Mathe ab der 12. Klasse?


----------



## Mario8 (10. August 2015)

... eigentlich geht es noch ohne Vektorrechnung, weil z.B. die Kraefte und Drehmomente halt so einfach angreifen. Wenn man jetzt die Kraftverlaeufe in der Kettenstrebe sich ansehen will, dann wird es aufwendiger - macht man dann mit einem FEM-Tool. Trotzdem geben solche Handrechnungen schon mal eine gute Vorstellung, was da eigentlich abgeht.


----------



## 18hls86 (10. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> So ein sinnfreier Kommentar.... Was ´n los? Lass dat.
> 
> Nichts für ungut!
> Ich teile Deinen Optimismus nicht.
> ...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (10. August 2015)

Naja, das ist ein kein Humor, sondern Ansätze von Sarkasmus. 
Wenn Du mal nen Fortgeschrittenenkurs belegen möchtest, gern per PN


----------



## 18hls86 (10. August 2015)

OK, danke, dann weiß ich das jetzt auch. 

Schönen Abend noch und bitte keine PN! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emailszumir (10. August 2015)

bin ich der einzige hier, der von dem Training mal gerne ein Video sehen würde... ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2015)

Such mal nach Ronny Rockel oder Markus Rühl .


----------



## Mario8 (10. August 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, herrschen bei Dir besondere Verhältnisse. (Größe, Gewicht, Kraft und Anforderungsprofil etc.)
> Der Verkäufer scheint die Situation falsch eingeschätzt zu haben und Du hast jetzt den Salat …
> 
> Hoffentlich bekommst Du Dein vollständiges und fehlinvestierte Geld zurück!
> ...



... das ist eine gute Zusammenfassung und passt auch zu ein paar anderen Posts:

Ein Serienrad - auch von einem Premiumhersteller idworx - wird keine Lösung. Es bringt nichts, im nächsten Bike-Markt nochmals einen Verkäufer in den Berater-Irrtum laufen zu lassen. Entfällt also.
Man kann selbst ein Rad zusammenstellen, dann muss man aber jedes Teil selbst nachrechnen und sich passende Komponenten am Markt suchen. Da muss man schon sehr gut Bescheid wissen. Für ein solchen Selbstbau trägt man komplett selbst die Verantwortung. Entfällt also auch.
Die Alternative, den Fahrstil auf die Möglichkeiten des Materials zu reduzieren, entfällt ebenfalls.
Die verschiedenen Nachrechnungen taugen zwar noch nicht für ein Gutachten, aber zeigen die Überlastprobleme ziemlich deutlich. Was daraus jetzt juristisch/geschäftlich gemacht wird, muss der TE mit LB und idworx ausmachen. Da sage ich mal nix zu. Damit ist das alte Rad abgewickelt, aber noch keine Lösung für ein neues.
Es ist ein paar Mal schon Juchem gefallen und das sieht nach einer Lösung aus .


----------



## 18hls86 (11. August 2015)

Danke!  Ich denke ja auch, daß das Problem wahrscheinlich lösbar ist.
Mir persönlich tut hier nur etwas der Hersteller leid.

SG Jürgen


----------



## fone (11. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ungefederte masse bei nem hardtail is doch latte.


welche ungefederte masse?


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. August 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> ... Nachlieferung zur Bremse (160mm-Scheibe), hoffentlich ohne Rechenfehler. Da ich keine genauen Werte von Reibfaktoren und Bremssattelklemmkraft habe, folgende Ersatzwerte, die aber nicht so daneben sein werden.
> 
> Annahme: Das Rad wird bergab (30° = 58%) bei 140kg Gesamtmasse nur mit der Hinterradbremse gehalten (d.h. Rad steht):


schon mal bei 30% gefälle nur mit der hinterradbremse gebremst?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (11. August 2015)

Wenn das Rad blockiert, steht es auch.


----------



## Mario8 (11. August 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Danke!  Ich denke ja auch, daß das Problem wahrscheinlich lösbar ist.
> Mir persönlich tut hier nur etwas der Hersteller leid.
> 
> SG Jürgen



... das stimmt wirklicht. Wir haben auf der einen Seite die Suche nach 50g Gewichtseinsparung und auf der anderen Seite halt die Kräfte und Belastungen



gurkenfolie schrieb:


> schon mal bei 30% gefälle nur mit der hinterradbremse gebremst?



.... Einwand absolut richtig . Es war mal der Versuch, ohne irgendwelche Angaben eine Maximallast der Bremse auf den PM-Sockel abzuschätzen. Aus der Fahrt bremst man sicher nicht bei 30° (sind noch schlimmere 58%!) mit der HR-Bremse auf Null. Aber wenn die Fuhre am Hang steht (mit beiden Bremsen festgebremst) und man lässt die VR-Bremse los, könnte es stimmen. Aber: ich hab's nicht probiert. Konsequenz wäre aber, dass die HR-Bremse maximal halt deutlich weniger Druck auf den Rahmen bringt, womit die Rohloff die Hauptlast bringt (jetzt mal die unterschiedlichen Angriffspunkte der Achsplatte und des PM-Sockels ignoriert). Habe gestern ein bisschen in Bike-Scheibenbremstests gestöbert und typische Werte für Bremsmomente von etwa 100Nm gefunden. Da sind die obigen 254Nm deutlich drüber. Aber: die Bike-Tests sind richtigerweise bei Bewegung (Gleitreibung), der Stillstand aber bei Haftreibung und da geht deutlich mehr. D.h. irgendwo zwischen sagen wir 90Nm und 200Nm muss die Wahrheit liegen.


----------



## raedariusvector (11. August 2015)

emailszumir schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige hier, der von dem Training mal gerne ein Video sehen würde... ^^


Ich habe nur ein Video gemacht, und das war vom Hinterrad umsetzen.
Da gibt es ja die Eselsbrücke: "Lenker Bremse Hüfte"

Auf dem Video habe ich aber nicht sofort nach dem 90° Einlenken nach links oder rechts gebremst, sondern erst 1 bis 2m später.
Von so einem falschen Mist will ich keinem das Video zeigen, da blamiert man sich ja vor Milliarden, ach vor zisch Milliarden, vor dem ganzen Kosmos.

Später habe ich es aber richtig gemacht und so habe ich nach "rechts rum" fast immer die 90° geschafft nach links war es etwas schlechter.

Das war für mich die schwierigste Fahrtechnik, die ich gelernt habe.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. August 2015)

Ist doch gut!
Die finde ich jetzt allerdings nicht sonderlich belastend für den Hinterbau, dass davon der Defekt kommen könnte. Wenn, dann hätten eher die Buchsen an der Gabel Spiel bekommen o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (13. August 2015)

Morgen am 14.08.2015 läuft die Frist für Lucky Bike ab.
Aktuell gibt es keine Gutschrift des ganzen Kaufpreises, wie es die Geschäftsführung versprochen hat.

Man hatte mir ja auch versprochen , dass ich *das für mich perfekte Mountainbike gekauft habe*.

Ob Lucky Bike seine Versprechen hält, sehen wir dann in 24 Stunden. Update:
Wir sehen es nächste Woche, mir wurde von einem ganz netten, das ist ernst gemeint,
von einem ganz netten Verkäufer gesagt, dass die Geschäftsführung wirklich entschieden hat, dass ich das ganze Geld zurückbekomme.
Mittwoch, Dienstag nächste Woche sollte es auf meinem Konto sein.


----------



## garbel (13. August 2015)

Es bleibt spannend. Mich würde wundern, wenn das  - gerade jetzt, wo du Geld zurückbekommen sollst - auf einmal so "reibungslos" klappen würde.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2015)

Ich drücke auf alle Fälle die Daumen:

1) dass das Geld eingeht.
2) dass Du beim nächsten Mal in Ruhe, nach Rückfrage im Forum, ein wirklich passendes Rad für Dich kaufst und nicht wieder bei einem Schnellschuss auf irgendwen reinfällst.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (14. August 2015)

Ich habe das Edit gestern im ersten Post gelesen, aber hier taucht nichts auf, wenn es nicht hinten eingetragen wird.
Immer noch nix?


----------



## garbel (21. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> 20.08.2015 15:32 Uhr *Kein Geldeingang.*



Wenn es richtig shice läuft, hast du noch ne Menge "Spaß", bis du dein Geld auf dem Konto hast - wieviel das dann auch immer sein mag.

Ist deinerseits denn schon eine (Vor)entscheidung gefallen, welcher Rahmen/welches Rad es dann sein soll, wenn "das alles hier vorbei" ist?


----------



## freigeist (21. August 2015)

ohne Geld auf dem Konto, wird er sicherlich keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden. solch Aktion kann/muss man leider als Lehrgeld abbuchen.. so schlimm es im endeffekt ist. Und es zeigt mal wieder, dass der ahnungslose Bürger in die Falle des "Ahnungslosen Radladenverkäufers" getapt ist.. 
Das nächste Bike wird dann alleine zusammengeschraubt/gestellt werden.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. August 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> o
> Das nächste Bike wird dann alleine zusammengeschraubt/gestellt werden.



So sollte es eigentlich immer sein. Sind die Händler auch selbst schuld bei mieser Beratung, mieser Werkstattleistung und Mondpreisen für Abzocker. Wenn bei den Preisen für Werkstatt oder hohen Preisen für Räder wenigstens die Arbeitsleistung gut wäre.
Aber so...keine Gnade mit denen. Null.


----------



## raedariusvector (22. August 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> ohne Geld auf dem Konto, wird er sicherlich keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden. solch Aktion kann/muss man leider als Lehrgeld abbuchen.. so schlimm es im endeffekt ist. Und es zeigt mal wieder, dass der ahnungslose Bürger in die Falle des "Ahnungslosen Radladenverkäufers" getapt ist..
> Das nächste Bike wird dann alleine zusammengeschraubt/gestellt werden.



Ich bin auch skeptisch, ob ich am Montag wirklich 100% des Kaufpreises zurück bekomme.
Trotz alledem ich zahle trotzdem drauf, Hauratversicherung war vorher ohne Bike, nun ist ein Bike mit drin. Das sind Mehrkosten und ich habe eine Verkehrsrechtschutz nur für das Fahrrad. Die ganzen anderen Sachen, wie Ersatzbremsbeläge konnte ich ohne Verlust verkaufen. Der Verlust an Zeit ist natürlich trotzdem da.


----------



## memphis35 (22. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Hauratversicherung war vorher ohne Bike, nun ist ein Bike mit drin. Das sind Mehrkosten und ich habe eine Verkehrsrechtschutz nur für das Fahrrad. Die ganzen anderen Sachen, wie Ersatzbremsbeläge konnte ich ohne Verlust verkaufen.


Was hat das mit dem Fall zu tun ? 
Aber viel Glück das du alles bekommst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (24. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Trotz alledem ich zahle trotzdem drauf, Hauratversicherung war vorher ohne Bike, nun ist ein Bike mit drin. Das sind Mehrkosten und ich habe eine Verkehrsrechtschutz nur für das Fahrrad. Die ganzen anderen Sachen, wie Ersatzbremsbeläge konnte ich ohne Verlust verkaufen.


Sei mir nicht böse: dich als Kunden, möchte ich nicht haben...
Und wie man hier sieht, gehst du genauso planlos, aber mit festen Vorgaben (Stahlrahmen,Rohloff,etc.) ins Rennen. Ärger wg. falschen Erwartungen vorprogrammiert! (Stahlrahmen ist nicht stabiler als Alu oder Carbon, die Handwerkkunst macht es zu einem guten Rahmen, oder schlechten Schweißnähten, etc.)
Mach dich schlau, geh in einen Kurs, wo du deine "Fahrtechniken"(was soll das eig. sein - Technik brauchst du immer wenn du fährst?!) richtig lernst, spreche unvoreingenommen mit Leuten, die 10 tausende von KM auf ihren 600,- € Rädern mit minimal-Wartung fahren(und die fällt IMMER an - dafür hat man einen guten Schrauber-Shop an der Hand).
Und jetzt von Kosten für Bremsbeläge und Versicherungen zu reden... lachhaft!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> So sollte es eigentlich immer sein. Sind die Händler auch selbst schuld bei mieser Beratung, mieser Werkstattleistung und Mondpreisen für Abzocker. Wenn bei den Preisen für Werkstatt oder hohen Preisen für Räder wenigstens die Arbeitsleistung gut wäre.
> Aber so...keine Gnade mit denen. Null.


Naja, "die" Händler ist ein wenig weit gefasst. Da gibt es auch solche und solche. Selbstverständlich gibt es einige Stümper und unseriöse, die dem ahnungslosen 1,70m - Kunden den fünf Jahre alten 21"-Ladenhüter als "Schnäppchen" für 90% vom UVP andrehen.

Habe aber hier einen vor Ort, der wirklich super berät (auch nach dem Kauf), den Leuten keinen Mist verkauft (für Deinen Einsatzzweck, Gewicht und Fahrstil verkaufen ich Dir keinen 29er) und faire Werkstattpreise hat. Wenn er Teile nicht selbst zum vernünftigen Preis besorgen kann, verweist er sogar selber auf den Onlinehandel. Und der Laden brummt.
Mein letztes Komplettrad hätte ich dort liebend gerne wieder gekauft, obwohl ich mir einbilde, nahezu alles am Rad selbst machen zu können und Spaß daran habe, mich auf die Jagd nach den "besten" Teilen zu machen. Scheiterte nur daran, dass die drei MTB-Marken, die er im Programm hat, zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht das passende Rad für mich hatten. Wenn Ghost die neuen AMR eine Saison vorher herausgebracht hätte (oder wenn ich wenigstens gewusst hätte, dass sie jetzt kommen), hätte ich nicht zweimal überlegt.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (24. August 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, "die" Händler ist ein wenig weit gefasst. Da gibt es auch solche und solche. Selbstverständlich gibt es einige Stümper und unseriöse, die dem ahnungslosen 1,70m - Kunden den fünf Jahre alten 21"-Ladenhüter als "Schnäppchen" für 90% vom UVP andrehen.
> 
> Habe aber hier einen vor Ort, der wirklich super berät (auch nach dem Kauf), den Leuten keinen Mist verkauft (für Deinen Einsatzzweck, Gewicht und Fahrstil verkaufen ich Dir keinen 29er) und faire Werkstattpreise hat. Wenn er Teile nicht selbst zum vernünftigen Preis besorgen kann, verweist er sogar selber auf den Onlinehandel. Und der Laden brummt.
> Mein letztes Komplettrad hätte ich dort liebend gerne wieder gekauft, obwohl ich mir einbilde, nahezu alles am Rad selbst machen zu können und Spaß daran habe, mich auf die Jagd nach den "besten" Teilen zu machen. Scheiterte nur daran, dass die drei MTB-Marken, die er im Programm hat, zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht das passende Rad für mich hatten. Wenn Ghost die neuen AMR eine Saison vorher herausgebracht hätte (oder wenn ich wenigstens gewusst hätte, dass sie jetzt kommen), hätte ich nicht zweimal überlegt.




Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber kleine Händler mit Plan und Ehrlichkeit sind numal rar geworden wie Tante Emma Läden oder Telefone mit Schnur.
Ich wohne in einer "Großstadt" mit dutzenden von sehr großen bis ganz kleinen Händlern und ich würde zu keinem mehr hingehen, habe alle durch.


----------



## bastea82 (24. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Trotz alledem ich zahle trotzdem drauf, Hauratversicherung war vorher ohne Bike, nun ist ein Bike mit drin. Das sind Mehrkosten und ich habe eine Verkehrsrechtschutz nur für das Fahrrad.


Diese Kosten würde ich noch einklagen, kann ja nicht sein, verdammte Beratung. Evtl noch Schadenersatz und Schmerzensgeld weil du nervlich jetzt so gelitten hast und niemals arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber kleine Händler mit Plan und Ehrlichkeit sind numal rar geworden wie Tante Emma Läden oder Telefone mit Schnur.
> Ich wohne in einer "Großstadt" mit dutzenden von sehr großen bis ganz kleinen Händlern und ich würde zu keinem mehr hingehen, habe alle durch.


Das ist echt schade. Habe hier auch im näheren und weiteren Umkreis ca. 8 Läden getestet. Zum Glück hat dann vor einigen Jahren der gute aufgemacht und hat sich super entwickelt.


----------



## Mountain77 (24. August 2015)

Die meisten Läden leben von Autonormalverbrauchern.
Die im Vergleich recht kleine Gemeinde von Fahrrad Nerds sind eine schwierige Klientel (zeitaufwendig, kritisch, nervig, Sonderwünsche..) die nur wenige Radläden bzw. Verkäufer ausbildungstechnisch und zeitlich überhaupt betreuen können und wollen.
Wir haben einen recht grossen Händler vor Ort, die fachlich und technisch erfahrenen Verkäufer kann man an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (24. August 2015)

*Ich habe gerade meine 3795€ zurück bekommen.*

*Ich muss wirklich einmal die 3 Filialleiter loben, mit denen ich gesprochen habe.
Als diese es in die Hände genommen haben ging alles seinen guten Weg.*

Für mein Juchem-MTB fehlen mir noch 2205€. Das wird dann wohl erst nach dem Studium etwas werden.

Jedenfalls habe ich extrem viel dazu gelernt. Und am Ende ging alles gut aus.

Vielen Dank an alle, die guten Rat gegeben haben!


----------



## garbel (24. August 2015)

Du hast wirklich vor, dir für 6 Lappen ein Juchem zu kaufen? Hm...

Na gut, du hast deine Kohle zurück und ich hab auch meinen Senf dazugegeben. Deshalb enthalte ich mich jeden weiteren Kommentars, ich bin dann raus. Viel Glück weiterhin beim Fahrradkauf.


----------



## Synapse (24. August 2015)

Hääääh? Für 3800,- ist ein Juchem locker drin !!!!!!

Juchem ist ja auch nicht grade das, was man als "Premium-Bike" bezeichnen würde, eher "ordentlicher Handwerker"... oder so...

Nach dem Studium ???? - Ich dachte ich hätte gelesen du wärst LKW-Schrauber oder so ????


----------



## brera19 (24. August 2015)

Er will ja ne spezialanfertigung für seine anforderungen


----------



## Synapse (24. August 2015)

brera19 schrieb:


> Er will ja ne spezialanfertigung für seine anforderungen



selbst dann müsste das locker passen...

Juchem baut doch sowieso immer auf Maß, verstärkter Alu-Rahmen + Rohloff + solider LRS...
Sollte alles klappen....


----------



## bartos0815 (24. August 2015)

mal bei nicolai vorbeischauen?


----------



## freigeist (24. August 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Für mein Juchem-MTB fehlen mir noch 2205€...



.. 6k für nen Juchem .. aaahhh.. äh OK ?!
gehe mit deinen 3800€ zu Nicolai und dann spare dir die restlichen 2200€. Bei Nicolai haste dann auch ein Bike das Bombproof ist.


----------



## garbel (24. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> mal bei nicolai vorbeischauen?



Wurde ja alles schon genannt...

Wenn ich bei Juchem auf die Webseite gehe und auf Aktuelles klicke, bekomme ich Zeitungsartikel aus 2012 und 2010 angezeigt. Und auch sonst macht die Seite ein sehr altbackenen Eindruck. Da ist die letzten Jahre nix passiert. Für ein MTB mit moderner Geo und 6000 Euro "in der Tasche" würd ich wohl zuletzt bei Juchem anklopfen...


----------



## bs99 (24. August 2015)

Bei mi-tech gibt's einen Rohloff-Massrahmen ab 900,-.
Sollen noch 200,- für verstärkten Rohrsatz/Gussets whatever dazu kommen.
Stabile Laufräder mit Tandem-/FR-felgen (H+son todestrieb, WTB i25, Spank Subrosa,...), stabile Gabel und Anbauteile, fertig ist die Laube.
Das muss um die 3.000,- doch möglich sein.


----------



## raedariusvector (24. August 2015)

Synapse schrieb:


> Hääääh? Für 3800,- ist ein Juchem locker drin !!!!!!
> 
> Juchem ist ja auch nicht grade das, was man als "Premium-Bike" bezeichnen würde, eher "ordentlicher Handwerker"... oder so...
> 
> Nach dem Studium ???? - Ich dachte ich hätte gelesen du wärst LKW-Schrauber oder so ????


Ja, hast Du richtig gelesen. Ich habe einen Gesellenbrief als Kfz-Mechaniker Fachrichtung Nutzkraftwagen Instandhaltung bei der MAN AG erworben. Diesen Beruf kann man aber seit paar Jahren nicht mehr erlernen!
Da die Firmen aber lieber einen Kfz-Mechatroniker einstellen, stand ich vor der Wahl Harz4 oder wieder lernen.

Kurzer Hintergrund:
Kfz-Mechatroniker lernen in nicht einmal 3 Jahren Ausbildung alles das, was früher der Kfz-Elektriker und der Kfz-Mechaniker gelernt hat. Der Widerspruch ist aber, dass man für die Lehre zum Eli. sowie zum Mechi. je 3,5 Jahre brauchte.
Hat man früher also beide Berufe erlernen wollen, mußte man 7 Jahre in die Ausbildung.

Und das alles schafft der Mechatroniker in 3 Jahren. Das ist aber völlig unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (24. August 2015)

Deswegen nennt man die pfuscher auch "teiletauscher".


----------



## Sittenstrolch (25. August 2015)

Hierzulande zählt eh nur was in deinem Pass steht.
Habe meine Karre grad von paar türkischen Nicht-Fachleuten-nach-deutschem-Standard wieder auf Vordermann bringen lassen.
Läuft wie ne eins.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. August 2015)

6k€ in Bike für einen Anfänger investieren! Da leckt sich doch Friedrichshafen gerade die Finger nach! Ich bin auch raus hier... dabei dachte ich, lachhafter kanns fast nicht werden - MÖP!!!
 
Lob nochmal an IDWORX! Jeder andere hätte ihm einen neuen Rahmen hingeworfen, die Anbauteile sind ja gebraucht - was sollen die jetzt damit machen... So legen die drauf, bzw. lassen es die anderen Kunden dann bezahlen...


----------



## raedariusvector (26. August 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> 6k€ in Bike für einen Anfänger investieren! Da leckt sich doch Friedrichshafen gerade die Finger nach! Ich bin auch raus hier... dabei dachte ich, lachhafter kanns fast nicht werden - MÖP!!!
> 
> Lob nochmal an IDWORX! Jeder andere hätte ihm einen neuen Rahmen hingeworfen, die Anbauteile sind ja gebraucht - was sollen die jetzt damit machen... So legen die drauf, bzw. lassen es die anderen Kunden dann bezahlen...



Eigentlich wollte ich das nicht diskutieren, aber das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen.

Der Verkäufer, besser gesagt beide Verkäufer haben mir nicht gesagt, dass die 2 Räder nicht für mich geeignet sind.
Keiner der Verkäufer hat gesagt:"Ich habe leider kein Rad für Dich."
Und beide Räder waren eine bis zwei Nummern zu klein.
Das der Kunde bei so einem Verkauf den ganzen Kaufpreis zurück bekommt sollte wohl klar sein.

Und als die Geschäftsführung von Lucky Bike von meinem Fall erfahren hat, wurde sofort entschieden,
dass ich 100% des Kaufpreises zurück bekomme.

Aber hey bald haben wir TTIP und CETA, dann ist es Vorbei mit Garantie & Co.

Wer nun immer noch meint, dass ich der böse dumme Kunde bin, weil ich nicht mit einer Horde von Sachverständigen und Anwälten das Bike gekauft habe, ok dann bitte.


----------



## raedariusvector (26. August 2015)

Ich möchte das Thema nun hier schließen.
Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben!
Wer Fragen hat, kann mich anschreiben.

Da ich gemerkt habe, wie lange es ohne Fahrrad dauert bestimmte Weg zu erledigen, könnte ich eine billige Alltagsmöhre gebrauchen:
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahrrad-fuer-120-kg-schweren-und-sehr-grossen-fahrer.765633/*

*Thema geschlossen!*


----------



## Enginejunk (26. August 2015)

Is aber noch offen?!


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. August 2015)

Wer dir keine Garantie verkaufen moechte, muss das auch Heute schon nicht. 
Was um alles in der Welt studierst du?


----------



## bastea82 (26. August 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Was um alles in der Welt studierst du?


Kunde


----------

